# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Ειδήσεις >  Ανάθεση στις Vodafone - Πάναφον ΑΕ και WIND Ελλάς Τηλεπικοινωνίες Α.Ε.Β.Ε συγκεκριμένων Αστικών Κέντρων για NGA

## sdikr

Ανάθεση στους αιτηθέντες παρόχους των περιοχών των Αστικών Κέντρων (ΑΚ) ΟΤΕ για τις οποίες εκδήλωσαν ενδιαφέρον για υλοποίηση δικτύων πρόσβασης νέας γενιάς (NGA) στο πλαίσιο της διαδικασίας της Β’ Φάσης της Πρώτης Ανάθεσης περιοχών για την ανάπτυξη δικτύου  VDSL Vectoring, όπως ορίζεται στο Παράρτημα 3 της ΑΠ ΕΕΤΤ 792/07/22.12.2016 (ΦΕΚ 4505/Β/30.12.2016) / (Β’ Απόφαση Ανάθεσης)









Πηγή : ΕΕΤΤ

----------


## George98

Αρκετά μεγάλη κάλυψη μπορώ να πω αν γίνουν όλα όπως λέει πραγματικά μπράβο στις εταιρίες

----------


## sakels

πατησια και ακαδημια πολυ FTTH απο την WIND

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!

----------


## jap

Χα, τα πρωτεία έχουμε ως υπανάπτυκτες περιοχές, πρώτη η Νίκαια και μετά η Τούμπα της Θεσσαλονίκης! Να δούμε πότε θα δούμε φως. 



Off Topic


		Με χαλάει που για μας είναι η Wind, αλλά τι να κάνουμε, αφού ο ΟΤΕ μας είχε τόσα χρόνια στο φτύσιμο.

----------


## George98

> Χα, τα πρωτεία έχουμε ως υπανάπτυκτες περιοχές, πρώτη η Νίκαια και μετά η Τούμπα της Θεσσαλονίκης! Να δούμε πότε θα δούμε φως. 
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Με χαλάει που για μας είναι η Wind, αλλά τι να κάνουμε, αφού ο ΟΤΕ μας είχε τόσα χρόνια στο φτύσιμο.


Τουλάχιστον θα έχουμε επενδύσεις  :Razz:

----------


## sakels

και η vodafone πχ ολο το Αλεξανδρας με FTTH!

Εντυπωσιακο τα ελεγα....

----------


## m1john

Κερατσινι wind 91% αυτοδυναμια θα προτιμουσα vodafone αλλα απ το ολοτελα για να δουμε ποτε θα δουμε φως.

----------


## jap

Εγώ για την περιοχή μας και για Wind που είδα απογοητεύτηκα. Το καλό είναι ότι έχουμε σύντομους χρόνους (Q4/17 και Q1/18). Το κακό είναι ότι θα έχουμε απλό vectoring (ταχύτητες έως 100). Όπως έγραψα αλλού, δεν με βλέπω προσωπικά για πιο γρήγορο (= πιο ακριβό) πακέτο, όπως και πολύ κόσμο, αλλά οφείλω να τονίσω ότι θεωρώ άδικο μετά από τόση διαφήμιση οι μεγάλες ταχύτητες να αφορούν λίγα, συγκεκριμένα αστικά κέντρα (FTTH μόνο σε Καλαμάτα, Ακαδημίας, Φιλελλήνων, Κεραμεικό, Κωλλέτη, Σόλωνος, Κολωνό, Πατήσια, ενώ G.fast έχει σε άλλες καμπίνες στα ίδια κέντρα, + 3 κέντρα της Κρήτης).

----------


## tasospas

Οποια φακαο μένουν έξω απο το ποσοστο καλυψης αλλα την περιοχη πχ την εχει αναλαβει ενας συγκεκριμενος παροχος θα αναβαθμιστουν?

Η πανε μετα το 2020?

----------


## djstamatis

μισο ρε παιδια για να καταλαβω wind θα εχει την νικαια αττικης μας κανουν πλακα 
αφου οτε ξεκιναει τα εργα για καμπινες και οπτικη ινα την αλλη βδομαδα
δεν μπορω να καταλαβω....

----------


## jap

Είδα τι πόσταρες και στα άλλα thread. Ίσως είναι το ίδιο συνεργείο και από Δευτέρα θα ξεκολλήσουν το αυτοκόλλητο "Έργα ΟΤΕ" και θα βάλουν "Έργα Wind". Τοξότης δεν είναι η εταιρεία που τα κάνει; Έχουν πάρει το κολλάει.

----------


## George98

Ξέρετε αν θα μπορούν να δώσουν και λιγότερο από 100mbps οι καμπίνες Vectoring?  
ΠΧ να δίνουν και 50αρι γιατί αν είναι ακριβό το 100 κανείς δεν θα βάζει

----------


## sdikr

> Ξέρετε αν θα μπορούν να δώσουν και λιγότερο από 100mbps οι καμπίνες Vectoring?  
> ΠΧ να δίνουν και 50αρι γιατί αν είναι ακριβό το 100 κανείς δεν θα βάζει


Ναι θα μπορούν να δώσουν αλλά πάλι θα είναι μέσω vectoring

----------


## sakels

εγω ελπιζω η σημερινη 50αρα να γινει 100 vectored και απο εκει και πανω να υπαρξουν πακετα.

η εεττ επιτρεπει την  50 vectored? δεν υποτιθεται οτι ελαχιστο ειναι το 100?

----------


## jkoukos

Μέχρι τα 100Mbps με βήμα 50 (50, 100) και από εκεί και πάνω με βήμα 100 (200, 300 κλπ).
Το upload τουλάχιστον 10% του download.

----------


## anderm

> εγω ελπιζω η σημερινη 50αρα να γινει 100 vectored και απο εκει και πανω να υπαρξουν πακετα.
> 
> η εεττ επιτρεπει την  50 vectored? δεν υποτιθεται οτι ελαχιστο ειναι το 100?


Για να είναι operational το vectoring πρέπει πάνω από το 90% των γραμμών να είναι vectored. Στη δική μας περίπτωση, όλες θα είναι vectored, περιγράφεται αναλυτικά στον διαγωνισμό της ΕΕΤΤ.

----------


## jkoukos

Όχι ακριβώς, εκτός κι αν μεγάλο μέρος των σημερινών ADSL αλλάξει υπηρεσία.
Ο ΟΤΕ έχει προτείνει σε αυτές τις συνδέσεις να αλλαχθεί ο εξοπλισμός με άλλον που να είναι συμβατός με το Vectoring.

----------


## CptBill

οπως εγραψα και στο γειτονικο thread, εξοχα νεα


Παρατηρω στα θετικα πως σε καποιες καμπινες η wind αναφερει απο τωρα για g.fast(!!!) αλλα και για super vectoring (v.plus). Στη vodafone αναφερεται ενα ξερο vectoring

----------


## sakels

ξερουμε ποια ειναι η τιμη ενοικιασης adsl και η τιμη vdsl 

θελω να πως αν στο μελλον τι θα συμφερει σε εναν παροχο. να δινει οπως σημερα ενα ποσο στο οτε για τον χαλκο η να παει στην χονδρικη vdsl...?

- - - Updated - - -




> οπως εγραψα και στο γειτονικο thread, εξοχα νεα
> 
> 
> Παρατηρω στα θετικα πως σε καποιες καμπινες η wind αναφερει απο τωρα για g.fast(!!!) αλλα και για super vectoring (v.plus). Στη vodafone αναφερεται ενα ξερο vectoring


ουτε ο οτε αναφερε κατι για + η gfast

----------


## jkoukos

Για τον ΟΤΕ υπάρχουν οι τιμές χοντρικής, για τους άλλους παρόχους θα πρέπει να ανακοινωθούν όταν είναι έτοιμη η υπηρεσία χοντρικής.
Και στις 2 περιπτώσεις θα ισχύουν έως ότου αναπτυχθεί από την ΕΕΤΤ σχετικό πρόγραμμα που θα υπολογίζει στο μέλλον το σχετικό κόστος.

- - - Updated - - -

G.Fast θα δίνει λογικά σε κτίρια που είναι κάτω από τα 100 μέτρα απόσταση ή θα εγκαταστήσει εξοπλισμό στον κατανεμητή της οικοδομής.
Στην Wind προβλέπεται στους όρους των νέων συμβολαίων, όπου το τέλος πρόωρης διακοπής συμβολαίου είναι στα 250€ για τις περιπτώσεις που εγκαθιστά σχετικό εξοπλισμό στην οικοδομή του πελάτη.

----------


## George98

Για όποιον δεν έχει το Excel να τα αρχεία και σε PDF AP813-004(PDF).zip  :One thumb up:

----------


## sakels

Mπορω να πω πως η wind μας εχει εκπληξει...

φαινεται αρκετα οργανωμενη επιτελους. τελικα μου φαινεται τυχεροι ειναι αυτοι που θα τους καλυψη η wind  :One thumb up:

----------


## alex24

Όσα ΚΑΦΑΟ είναι εκτός vectoring τι προβλέπεται; Γιατί εδώ έχει μπορεί το ΑΚ αλλά έχει αφήσει εκτός τα ΚΑΦΑΟ της περιοχής που μένω!

----------


## jkoukos

Είτε είναι σε απόσταση μικρότερη από 550 μέτρα από το αστικό κέντρο, είτε είναι σε μεγαλύτερη αλλά εκτός του προγραμματισμού.
Πιθανότατα θα υπάρξει σε άλλον προγραμματισμό στο μέλλον.

----------


## m1john

Μενω Κερατσινι το κουτι που ειναι εξω απο το σπιτι γραφει 423 31-32 το Α/Κ που ανηκω απ οτι ξερω ειναι γυρω στα 1600μετρα το ID του DSLAM που βρηκα μεσα απο το fttxgr ειναι 3044-809  υπαρχει περιπτωση να δω φως γιατι με το πινακα δεν βγαζω ακρη.

----------


## alex24

> Είτε είναι σε απόσταση μικρότερη από 550 μέτρα από το αστικό κέντρο, είτε είναι σε μεγαλύτερη αλλά εκτός του προγραμματισμού.
> Πιθανότατα θα υπάρξει σε άλλον προγραμματισμό στο μέλλον.




Είναι σε απόσταση κοντά έως και δίπλα από τις καμπίνες που επρόκειτο να ενεργοποιηθούν. Όποτε πάλι καλά που έχουμε και το  vdsl γιατί για vectoring χλωμό.

----------


## m1john

> Είναι σε απόσταση κοντά έως και δίπλα από τις καμπίνες που επρόκειτο να ενεργοποιηθούν. Όποτε πάλι καλά που έχουμε και το  vdsl γιατί για vectoring χλωμό.


Σε εμενα αναφερεσαι? Και εαν ναι εγω δεν εχω vdsl.

----------


## alex24

> Σε εμενα αναφερεσαι? Και εαν ναι εγω δεν εχω vdsl.


Όχι δεν πήγαινε το ποστ μου σε εσενα!

----------


## jap

@m1john: Στον κατανεμητή σου τι γράφει; Αν γράφει 423 πιθανότατα η καταχώρηση του συγκεκριμένου DSLAM στο fttxgr να ειναι λάθος. Με βάση αυτό που γράφει ο κατανεμητής θα το ψάξεις.

----------


## nnn

Vectoring Plus λοιπόν και όχι FTTH, damn. Q4 2017 βλέπω και παίρνω την τσάπα για σκάψιμο.

----------


## Mormnak

Ο Κολωνός που μένω.....1ο τρίμηνο του 2019??? LOL!!! και μάλιστα σε Wind?? Αχααχαα...α ρε παλιΟΤΕ τι μας έκανες πάλι......τζάμπα το παραμύθι που πουλάνε στο Support για αναβάθμιση και μάλιστα σύντομα.....ΟΥΣΤ!

----------


## jap

> Ο Κολωνός που μένω.....1ο τρίμηνο του 2019??? LOL!!! και μάλιστα σε Wind?? Αχααχαα...α ρε παλιΟΤΕ τι μας έκανες πάλι......τζάμπα το παραμύθι που πουλάνε στο Support για αναβάθμιση και μάλιστα σύντομα.....ΟΥΣΤ!


 :Thinking:  Θα έπρεπε να χαίρεσαι, είστε από τις ελάχιστες περιοχές που θα έχετε γρήγορες ταχύτητες.

----------


## ATG

> ξερουμε ποια ειναι η τιμη ενοικιασης adsl και η τιμη vdsl 
> 
> θελω να πως αν στο μελλον τι θα συμφερει σε εναν παροχο. να δινει οπως σημερα ενα ποσο στο οτε για τον χαλκο η να παει στην χονδρικη vdsl...?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


g.fast=FTTB

----------


## godzillas

Με εχει η vodafone για Q3 2019 για ffth gpon. Εχω καποιες αποριες.

Την οπτικη θα μου την φερνουν στο σπιτι, οπως η κανει η ιναλαν που δινεις καποιο μικρο αντιτιμο, η θα ζητανε κανα δυο μισθους για την εγκατασταση;

Σε περιπτωση που δεν θελησω ffth θα μπορω να παιρνω πχ VDSL με vectoring η κατι τετοιο;

Ευχαριστω οποιον κανει τον κοπο να απαντησει.

----------


## Andreaslar

> Με εχει η vodafone για Q3 2019 για ffth gpon. Εχω καποιες αποριες.
> 
> Την οπτικη θα μου την φερνουν στο σπιτι, οπως η κανει η ιναλαν που δινεις καποιο μικρο αντιτιμο, η θα ζητανε κανα δυο μισθους για την εγκατασταση;
> 
> Σε περιπτωση που δεν θελησω ffth θα μπορω να παιρνω πχ VDSL με vectoring η κατι τετοιο;
> 
> Ευχαριστω οποιον κανει τον κοπο να απαντησει.


Αν δεν θέλεις FTTH θα παραμείνεις ως έχει, κανείς δεν θα σου φέρει την οπτική στο σπίτι με το ζόρι.

----------


## nnn

χεχε είμαι στα 50 μέτρα από το ΚΑΦΑΟ. Λίγοι μήνες έμειναν  :Cool:

----------


## godzillas

> Αν δεν θέλεις FTTH θα παραμείνεις ως έχει, κανείς δεν θα σου φέρει την οπτική στο σπίτι με το ζόρι.


Αλλο ρωταω, αλλα τελος παντων... Ευχαριστω για τον χρονο σου. Γεια χαρα.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Χα, τα πρωτεία έχουμε ως υπανάπτυκτες περιοχές, πρώτη η Νίκαια και μετά η Τούμπα της Θεσσαλονίκης! Να δούμε πότε θα δούμε φως. 
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Με χαλάει που για μας είναι η Wind, αλλά τι να κάνουμε, αφού ο ΟΤΕ μας είχε τόσα χρόνια στο φτύσιμο.


Εγώ γουστάρω που κάποιοι θα χρυσο-πληρώνουν ΟΤΕ για "αξιοπιστία" και αν υπάρξει βλάβη, η WIND και η Vodafone θα αγνοούν τους συνδρομητές του για αρκετές μέρες μέχρι να το φτιάξουν και θα δίνουν προτεραιότητα στους δικούς τους... 

*Karma is a bitch!*  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Respekt:

----------


## puffy

> Εγώ γουστάρω που κάποιοι θα χρυσο-πληρώνουν ΟΤΕ για "αξιοπιστία" και αν υπάρξει βλάβη, η WIND και η Vodafone θα αγνοούν τους συνδρομητές του για αρκετές μέρες μέχρι να το φτιάξουν και θα δίνουν προτεραιότητα στους δικούς τους... 
> 
> *Karma is a bitch!*


φανταζομαι οτι το βελτιστο θα ειναι ο καθενας στον παροχο που εχει αναλαβει την περιοχη του
περα απο την αξιοπιστια υπαρχει και το σωστο providiing. και οταν οι αλλοι ριχνουν την καραμελιτσα best effort και βαλε μισθωμενη αν θες εγγυησεις, ο οτε με την oteglobe απλα στο δινει . οτι πληρωνεις παιρνεις

----------


## Andreaslar

> Με εχει η vodafone για Q3 2019 για ffth gpon. Εχω καποιες αποριες.
> 
> Την οπτικη θα μου την φερνουν στο σπιτι, οπως η κανει η ιναλαν που δινεις καποιο μικρο αντιτιμο, η θα ζητανε κανα δυο μισθους για την εγκατασταση;
> 
> Σε περιπτωση που δεν θελησω ffth θα μπορω να παιρνω πχ VDSL με vectoring η κατι τετοιο;
> 
> Ευχαριστω οποιον κανει τον κοπο να απαντησει.


Αν δεν θέλεις FTTH θα παραμείνεις ως έχει, κανείς δεν θα σου φέρει την οπτική στο σπίτι με το ζόρι.




> Αλλο ρωταω, αλλα τελος παντων... Ευχαριστω για τον χρονο σου. Γεια χαρα.


Άλλο Inalan, άλλο Vodafone-Wind, όσα θέλει χρεώνει ο καθένας, το ότι χρεώνει το Χ ποσό η Inalan, δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορούν να ζητήσουν 2 μισθούς οι Vodafone-Wind. Ελεύθερη αγορά έχουμε.

Σε περίπτωση που δεν θελήσεις FTTH, θα παραμείνεις ως έχει. 

Αν δεν κατάλαβες, απάντησα στις ερωτήσεις σου, γεια χαρά και εσένα λοιπόν.

----------


## Thomas

Πειραιάς Q4 2018 μέχρι τοτε 6mbps δηλαδη?  :Thumb down:

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Το Vectoring Plus τι είναι; 200 Mbps?  :Blink:

----------


## jap

> Την οπτικη θα μου την φερνουν στο σπιτι, οπως η κανει η ιναλαν που δινεις καποιο μικρο αντιτιμο, η θα ζητανε κανα δυο μισθους για την εγκατασταση;


Όπως ανέφερε άλλος φίλος σε άλλο thread, θα ζητάνε 250 ευρώ για πρόωρο σπάσιμο του συμβολαίου, το αναφέρουν ήδη στα νέα συμβόλαια. Τώρα τι άλλο θα ζητήσουν σαν τέλη εγκατάστασης κ.λπ. δεν ξέρουμε, όπως και πόσο θα κοστίζει το μήνα.

----------


## sdikr

> Αλλο ρωταω, αλλα τελος παντων... Ευχαριστω για τον χρονο σου. Γεια χαρα.


Για το 1ο στάδιο που μιλάμε αν έχει γίνει επιλογή για ffth  νομίζω πως στην αρχή δεν θα υπάρχει άλλη επιλογή για nga (vectoring)





> Εγώ γουστάρω που κάποιοι θα χρυσο-πληρώνουν ΟΤΕ για "αξιοπιστία" και αν υπάρξει βλάβη, η WIND και η Vodafone θα αγνοούν τους συνδρομητές του για αρκετές μέρες μέχρι να το φτιάξουν και θα δίνουν προτεραιότητα στους δικούς τους... 
> 
> *Karma is a bitch!*



Να δούμε τώρα ο πάροχος τι θα λέει στους συνδρομητές του, ελπίζω να τους αλλάξουνε κασέτα, το φταίει ο ΟΤΕ δεν θα μπορούν να το πούνε πλεόν.

----------


## godzillas

> Αν δεν θέλεις FTTH θα παραμείνεις ως έχει, κανείς δεν θα σου φέρει την οπτική στο σπίτι με το ζόρι.
> 
> 
> 
> Άλλο Inalan, άλλο Vodafone-Wind, όσα θέλει χρεώνει ο καθένας, το ότι χρεώνει το Χ ποσό η Inalan, δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορούν να ζητήσουν 2 μισθούς οι Vodafone-Wind. Ελεύθερη αγορά έχουμε.
> 
> Σε περίπτωση που δεν θελήσεις FTTH, θα παραμείνεις ως έχει. 
> 
> Αν δεν κατάλαβες, απάντησα στις ερωτήσεις σου, γεια χαρά και εσένα λοιπόν.


Οχι δεν απαντησες στις ερωτησεις μου. Ρωτησα αν εχω την εναλλακτικη δυνατοτητα να παιρνω VDSL μεσω του δικτυου οπτικων ινων της vodafone.

Αντ' αυτου για απαντηση πηρα μαθηματα περι ελευθερης αγορας σε καπως «περιεργο» υφος.

Ευχαριστω και παλι για τον χρονο σου. Γεια χαρα.




> Όπως ανέφερε άλλος φίλος σε άλλο thread, θα ζητάνε 250 ευρώ για πρόωρο σπάσιμο του συμβολαίου, το αναφέρουν ήδη στα νέα συμβόλαια. Τώρα τι άλλο θα ζητήσουν σαν τέλη εγκατάστασης κ.λπ. δεν ξέρουμε, όπως και πόσο θα κοστίζει το μήνα.


Αα μαλιστα. Ευχαριστω για κατατοπιστικη απαντηση σου.




> Για το 1ο στάδιο που μιλάμε αν έχει γίνει επιλογή για ffth  νομίζω πως στην αρχή δεν θα υπάρχει άλλη επιλογή για nga (vectoring)


Μαλιστα. Ευχαριστω.

----------


## puffy

> Το Vectoring Plus τι είναι; 200 Mbps?


300 και θα το ξεκινησει η DT απο 18

----------


## jap

> Το Vectoring Plus τι είναι; 200 Mbps?


Vectoring: 100 για χαλκό έως 700 μέτρα

V.Plus:
200 για χαλκό έως 500 μέτρα
300 για χαλκό έως 250.

G.fast: 
500 για χαλκό έως 100.

Μπορεί να μη δώσουν βέβαια όλες αυτές τις επιλογές, η Wind ανέφερε V.PlusG.Fast σε λίγα μόνο καφάου.

----------


## Pokas

250Mbps πακέτο θα βγάλει ο ΟΤΕ

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Στο Γηροκομείο Αθηνών, απλό Vectoring με μόνο 100 Mbps;;; Αντί για FTTB στα 500 Mbps, με τόσες πολυκατοικίες στην περιοχή; Μπράβο Vodafone...  :Thumb down:

----------


## George98

> Στο Γηροκομείο Αθηνών, απλό Vectoring με μόνο 100 Mbps;;; Αντί για FTTB στα 500 Mbps, με τόσες πολυκατοικίες στην περιοχή; Μπράβο Vodafone...


Κάτσε να δούμε τιμές γιατί μπορεί να θέλουμε 300 Mbps αλλά στην τιμή ούτε τα 100 δεν θα μπορούμε να πληρώσουμε  :ROFL:  
Εμένα θα έχει vectoring και supervectoring Q2 2018 ( Wind)

----------


## ATG

> Στο Γηροκομείο Αθηνών, απλό Vectoring με μόνο 100 Mbps;;; Αντί για FTTB στα 500 Mbps, με τόσες πολυκατοικίες στην περιοχή; Μπράβο Vodafone...


FTTB δεν εχει η Vodafone

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> FTTB δεν εχει η Vodafone


Τουλάχιστον ας έδινε G.Fast ή Vectoring Plus. Αλλά μόνο 100 σε μια τόσο πυκνοκατοικημένη περιοχή;  :Thinking:

----------


## ferongr

Καλλιθέα Q4 το 2017. Δυστυχώς με σάπιο χαλκό. Το V.PLUS σημαίνει προφίλ 35b; Αν ναι με βλέπω πολλούς (μαζί και εμένα) να αλλάζουν modem-router καθώς η πλειονότητα των router με vectoring είναι υποστηρίζουν μέχρι 30a.

----------


## Andreaslar

> Οχι δεν απαντησες στις ερωτησεις μου. Ρωτησα αν εχω την εναλλακτικη δυνατοτητα να παιρνω VDSL μεσω του δικτυου οπτικων ινων της vodafone.
> 
> Αντ' αυτου για απαντηση πηρα μαθηματα περι ελευθερης αγορας σε καπως «περιεργο» υφος.
> 
> Ευχαριστω και παλι για τον χρονο σου. Γεια χαρα.
> 
> 
> Αα μαλιστα. Ευχαριστω για κατατοπιστικη απαντηση σου.
> 
> ...


Σου απάντησα ότι, αν δεν θέλεις FTTH, θα παραμείνεις *ως έχει*, δλδ θα έχεις ότι έχεις και τώρα (ADSL ή "απλή" VDSL) Αν δεν καταλαβαίνεις το *"ως έχει"*, συγγνώμη αλλά δεν φταίω εγώ...

----------


## jap

Για τον Μήτσο: Δεν έχει σημασία το V.Plus / G.Fast. Σημασία έχει τι ταχύτητες είναι διατεθειμένοι οι πάροχοι να δώσουν και σε τι τιμές. Από τις ανακοινώσεις της Wind για Καλαμάτα φαίνεται ότι θα δώσει 100/300/1000. Αν ισχύει αυτό που λέει ο Pokas ξέρουμε και για τον ΟΤΕ. Η Vodafone μένει να το πει, ότι δεν λέει τη λεξούλα plus δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν θα δώσει ανταγωνιστικά πακέτα όπου το επιτρέπει η κατανομή των καφάου. Πυκνοκατοικημένη που λες σημαίνει 1 καφάου σε κάθε γωνία, άρα μικρές αποστάσεις χαλκού, άρα δυνατότητα να δώσει καλές ταχύτητες με FTTC, χωρίς αναγκαστικά να είναι υλοποίηση FTTB.

----------


## ThReSh

> Τουλάχιστον ας έδινε G.Fast ή Vectoring Plus. Αλλά μόνο 100 σε μια τόσο πυκνοκατοικημένη περιοχή;


Φαντάζομαι ότι έχει υπολογίσει στο περίπου πόσοι θα είναι οι υποψήφιοι πελάτες και για το αν αξίζει να επενδύσει παραπάνω ή όχι...




> Καλλιθέα Q4 το 2017. Δυστυχώς με σάπιο χαλκό. Το V.PLUS σημαίνει προφίλ 35b; Αν ναι με βλέπω πολλούς (μαζί και εμένα) να αλλάζουν modem-router καθώς η πλειονότητα των router με vectoring είναι υποστηρίζουν μέχρι 30a.



Δεν είναι πιο "future-proof" πλέον να παίζεις με το modem του ISP και με δικό σου (non modem) router από πίσω?

----------


## Rick_641

Στη πολυκατοικια μου (Καλλιθέα) το κοντινότερο ΚΑΦΑΟ νομίζω ότι είναι το 220, αν και βρίσκεται στη διαστάυρωση με διπλανό οικοδομικό τετράγωνο.
Τηλεφώνησα και στο τεχνικό τμήμα της 4net (εχω 2play) και μου είπαν ότι δεν γνωρίζουν σε ποια ΚΑΦΑΟ ανηκουν οι συνδρομητες της.
_(Παλαιότερα μου είχαν πει απο τη 4net, ότι απέχω περίπου 1 χιλιόμετρο απο το Αστικό Κέντρο (κοντά στο Πάντειο))._

Στο excel "2B αναλυτικός πίνακας WIND" βρίσκω για Καλλιθέα για 'VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus' με ενεργοποίηση '2017 Q4',
μεταξύ των άλλων τα ΚΑΦΑΟ 219, 221 - αλλά δυστυχώς όχι το 220..

Αρα, τι συμπερασμα βγαίνει;
Θα μπορώ άραγε να βάλω vdsl vectoring ή όχι;

----------


## Pokas

> Στη πολυκατοικια μου (Καλλιθέα) το κοντινότερο ΚΑΦΑΟ νομίζω ότι είναι το 220, αν και βρίσκεται στη διαστάυρωση με διπλανό οικοδομικό τετράγωνο.
> Τηλεφώνησα και στο τεχνικό τμήμα της 4net (εχω 2play) και μου είπαν ότι δεν γνωρίζουν σε ποια ΚΑΦΑΟ ανηκουν οι συνδρομητες της.
> _(Παλαιότερα μου είχαν πει απο τη 4net, ότι απέχω περίπου 1 χιλιόμετρο απο το Αστικό Κέντρο (κοντά στο Πάντειο))._
> 
> Στο excel "2B αναλυτικός πίνακας WIND" βρίσκω για Καλλιθέα για 'VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus' με ενεργοποίηση '2017 Q4',
> μεταξύ των άλλων τα ΚΑΦΑΟ 219, 221 - αλλά δυστυχώς όχι το 220..
> 
> Αρα, τι συμπερασμα βγαίνει;
> Θα μπορώ άραγε να βάλω vdsl vectoring ή όχι;


πρεπει να βρεις σε ποιο ανήκεις, το οτι είναι κοντά δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα οτι είναι και αυτό που έρχεται η γραμμή σου, στον κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας μάλλον θα γράφει σε ποιο ανήκεις.

----------


## godzillas

> Σου απάντησα ότι, αν δεν θέλεις FTTH, θα παραμείνεις *ως έχει*, δλδ θα έχεις ότι έχεις και τώρα (ADSL ή "απλή" VDSL) Αν δεν καταλαβαίνεις το *"ως έχει"*, συγγνώμη αλλά δεν φταίω εγώ...


Κοιτα, επειδη εχει αρχισει και τραβαει πολυ το θεμα. Εγω μπηκα και ρωτησα ομορφα και ωραια καποια πραγματα. Εσυ για καποιο λογο εισαι «αρπαγμενος» και μου απαντας με υφακι οτι κανεις δεν θα μου φερει την οπτικη με το ζορι, και οτι ετσι ειναι η ελευθερη αγορα κλπ κλπ. Και στο τελος μου την λες οτι δεν καταλαβαινω κιολας.


Δες εδω:




> Όπως ανέφερε άλλος φίλος σε άλλο thread, θα ζητάνε 250 ευρώ για πρόωρο σπάσιμο του συμβολαίου, το αναφέρουν ήδη στα νέα συμβόλαια. Τώρα τι άλλο θα ζητήσουν σαν τέλη εγκατάστασης κ.λπ. δεν ξέρουμε, όπως και πόσο θα κοστίζει το μήνα.


Και εδω:




> Για το 1ο στάδιο που μιλάμε αν έχει γίνει επιλογή για ffth  νομίζω πως στην αρχή δεν θα υπάρχει άλλη επιλογή για nga (vectoring)


Αυτες ειναι ομορφες και σωστες απαντησεις. Χωρις εξυπναδες και ειρωνειες. Μαθε μπαλιτσα απο τους αρχοντες λοιπον.

----------


## Andreaslar

> Κοιτα, επειδη εχει αρχισει και τραβαει πολυ το θεμα. Εγω μπηκα και ρωτησα ομορφα και ωραια καποια πραγματα. Εσυ για καποιο λογο εισαι «αρπαγμενος» και μου απαντας με υφακι οτι κανεις δεν θα μου φερει την οπτικη με το ζορι, και οτι ετσι ειναι η ελευθερη αγορα κλπ κλπ. Και στο τελος μου την λες οτι δεν καταλαβαινω κιολας.
> 
> 
> Δες εδω:
> 
> 
> 
> Και εδω:
> 
> ...




Off Topic


		Καλό σου βράδυ...

----------


## globalnoise

Οι ερωτήσεις που έχω είναι 2:

Έστω οτι βρισκόμαστε στο τέλος του 2019. Έχουν ολοκληρωθεί τα έργα, τα K/V είναι ενεργοποιημένα κλπ. Τα εως 500m K/Vs τι γίνονται; 

Σε περιοχές που θα περαστεί FTTH, αυτό σημαίνει οτι θα περνάει η οπτική από τον δρόμο και δεν θα δίνει FTTH στην πολυκατοικία επειδή συνδέεται σε K/V που είναι εως 500m?

----------


## MIKU

Ευτυχώς με πήρε ο οτε..

----------


## Artemius

ώπα,ώπα,ερώτηση όταν λέει ΑΠ.ΠΑΥΛΟΥ εννοεί το δικό μου ? στο παλιό κτίριο του ΟΤΕ επί της Ολυμπιάδος απέναντι από το 3ο Λύκειο?!  :Eek: 

με 92% κάλυψη?!  :Shocked: 


(και Btw που μπορουμε να βρούμε λίστες με κωδικούς και τα ρέστα, ένας μπούσουλας ρε παιδιά!)

----------


## ioetisap

Βρε παίδες επειδή έχω μπερδευθεί (όσον αφορά ποιος το πήρε, ο ΟΤΕ στην Α φάση ή η WIND στην Β):
Το Α/Κ Αμπελόκηποι (WCRM 990) είναι των αθηναϊκών Αμπελοκήπων (μερικώς, όσο/όπου δεν πιάνει το Α/Κ Αλεξάνδρας εικάζω), Γουδή, Ζωγράφου κτλ 
ή το A/K Αμπελοκήπων (WCRM 573);

----------


## valen_gr

Το 990 ειναι αμπελοκηποι στην θεσσαλονικη.

----------


## jap

> (και Btw που μπορουμε να βρούμε λίστες με κωδικούς και τα ρέστα, ένας μπούσουλας ρε παιδιά!)


Στα συνημμένα στο πρώτο post του thread είναι όλα.

----------


## MitsosLarissa

Αν κάποιος δεν θέλει τόσο μεγάλες ταχύτητες (και για οικονομικούς λόγους) , θα μπορεί να βάλει πχ 50mbps που για μένα είναι υπεραρκετά; 
Προσωπικά πάνω από 50-100mbps τα θεωρώ υπερβολή ειδικά για οικιακή χρήση...

----------


## jap

Εννοείται, ανάλογα και με τα πακέτα που θα δώσει κάθε εταιρεία.

----------


## baskon

Ok Q3-2018, και χωρίς FTTX ή g.fast, ουτε καν σε μια καμπίνα της περιοχής μου..
Από το ολότελα καλή και η παναγιώτενα, ας ελπίσουμε το χρονοδιάγραμμα να ισχύσει τουλάχιστον, και μετά από  πολλά χρόνια στον ΟΤΕ θα τον αποχαιρετήσω με το που ενεργοποιηθεί η υπηρεσία του VDSL και σε εμάς.

----------


## ioetisap

> Το 990 ειναι αμπελοκηποι στην θεσσαλονικη.


Ευχαριστώ για την διευκρίνιση/υπενθύμιση.

----------


## DiM

> Μενω Κερατσινι το κουτι που ειναι εξω απο το σπιτι γραφει 423 31-32 το Α/Κ που ανηκω απ οτι ξερω ειναι γυρω στα 1600μετρα το ID του DSLAM που βρηκα μεσα απο το fttxgr ειναι 3044-809  υπαρχει περιπτωση να δω φως γιατι με το πινακα δεν βγαζω ακρη.


Μέσα είσαι το πρώτο τρίμηνο του 2018 ενεργοποίηση από WIND

----------


## charly130.mk2

Αν και νομίζω έχει αναφερθεί, μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να μας θυμήσει τι γίνεται με τα ΚΑΦΑΟ (> 500μ από ΑΚ) που δεν είναι στις λίστες; Θα συμπεριλιφθούν στην Φάση Γ;

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## ProGGreSive7

> 250Mbps πακέτο θα βγάλει ο ΟΤΕ


Πως το ξερεις αυτο;

----------


## JPYZFR1

Καλημέρα. Τα ΚΑΦΑΟ του ΟΤΕ τα οποία τα έχουν αναλάβει οι εναλλακτικοί, (WIND στην περίπτωσή μου) θα αντικατασταθούν με καινούργιες καμπίνες απο την WIND ή θα παραμείνουν ως έχουν και θα μπεί η καινούρια καμπίνα δίπλα στο ΚΑΦΑΟ; Στην περίπτωση που θα μπεί δίπλα η καινούρια το παλιό ΚΑΦΑΟ θα αλλαχθεί απο τον ΟΤΕ;

----------


## Pokas

> Πως το ξερεις αυτο;


εκ των έσω.

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλημέρα. Τα ΚΑΦΑΟ του ΟΤΕ τα οποία τα έχουν αναλάβει οι εναλλακτικοί, (WIND στην περίπτωσή μου) θα αντικατασταθούν με καινούργιες καμπίνες απο την WIND ή θα παραμείνουν ως έχουν και θα μπεί η καινούρια καμπίνα δίπλα στο ΚΑΦΑΟ; Στην περίπτωση που θα μπεί δίπλα η καινούρια το παλιό ΚΑΦΑΟ θα αλλαχθεί απο τον ΟΤΕ;


θα παραμείνουν ως έχουν και θα μπουν καμπίνες των εναλλακτικών, δίπλα, απέναντι, κάπου κοντά και θα συνδεθούν μεταξύ τους με καλώδιο.

----------


## m1john

> Μέσα είσαι το πρώτο τρίμηνο του 2018 ενεργοποίηση από WIND
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 184020


Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σου. Και το γεγονος οτι ειμαι 1600 μετρα δεν μετραει?

----------


## jkoukos

Είσαι 1600 μέτρα από το DSLAM του αστικού  κέντρου.
Μετά θα μπορείς να πάρεις σύνδεση από το DSLAM της καμπίνας 423, που είναι πολύ κοντύτερα άρα πολύ μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες.

----------


## Rick_641

> Στη πολυκατοικια μου (Καλλιθέα) το κοντινότερο  ΚΑΦΑΟ νομίζω ότι είναι το 220, αν και βρίσκεται στη διαστάυρωση με  διπλανό οικοδομικό τετράγωνο.
> Τηλεφώνησα και στο τεχνικό τμήμα της 4net (εχω 2play) και μου είπαν ότι δεν γνωρίζουν σε ποια ΚΑΦΑΟ ανηκουν οι συνδρομητες της.
> _(Παλαιότερα μου είχαν πει απο τη 4net, ότι απέχω περίπου 1 χιλιόμετρο απο το Αστικό Κέντρο (κοντά στο Πάντειο))._
> 
> Στο excel "2B αναλυτικός πίνακας WIND" βρίσκω για Καλλιθέα για 'VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus' με ενεργοποίηση '2017 Q4',
> μεταξύ των άλλων τα ΚΑΦΑΟ 219, 221 - αλλά δυστυχώς όχι το 220..
> 
> Αρα, τι συμπερασμα βγαίνει;
> Θα μπορώ άραγε να βάλω vdsl vectoring ή όχι;


Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση, Pokas.
Κατέβηκα λοιπόν στο υπόγειο της πολυκατοικιας, ανοιξα το ντουλάπι του κατανεμητή και δυστυχώς γράφει 220...
Οπότε, πάει η ελπίδα για vdsl vectoring σύντομα γμτ...  :Sad:

----------


## UltraB

Νομίζω εμείς πάλι στην απ έξω μείναμε από κάθε εταιρία  :Sad: 
Ειλικρινά αν δεν δώσουν στην περιοχή που βρίσκομαι και τριγύρω το λιγότερο 50Mbps είναι ξεφτίλα για την πόλη μας.

----------


## jkoukos

Υπάρχει και η 3η φάση ανάθεσης , σε 2 μήνες.

----------


## UltraB

> Υπάρχει και η 3η φάση ανάθεσης , σε 2 μήνες.


Κάτι μου λέει ότι ούτε εκεί θα είμαστε.
Ακόμα και αν είμαστε μας βλέπω μετά το 2020 να παίρνουμε έστω 50αρα VDSL.

----------


## jap

@UltraB: Εγώ βλέπω ότι έχει κινηθεί επιλεκτικά σε συγκεκριμένα κέντρα η Wind στην Κρήτη, π.χ. κοντά σου στην Κνωσό (ίσως και Αριάδνη, δεν ξέρω πού είναι), και μάλιστα με υποσχέσεις για μεγάλες ταχύτητες. Νομίζω θα τους συμφέρει να διεκδικήσουν τις ορφανές κοντινές περιοχές στη Γ φάση. Και ο OTE βέβαια, δίπλα είναι.

----------


## Geraki

Άντε αποφάσισαν να δώσουν χρήμα και η εναλλακτική :Smile:

----------


## Rick_641

> Υπάρχει και η 3η φάση ανάθεσης , σε 2 μήνες.


Ναι, το γνωρίζω

----------


## matelas

Παρατήρησα το εξής, 

στην Πάτρα στο κέντρο Κωνσταντινουπόλεως έχει πάρει το 52% για ftth η vodafone. Ταυτόχρονα βλέπω στη διαύγεια απόφαση του δήμου για άδεια στον οτε ώστε να βάλει 12 καμπίνες στο ίδιο κέντρο.

Στην Α φάση δεν φαίνεται να έχει πάρει ο οτε το συγκεκριμένο κέντρο. Μπορεί να εξηγήσει κάποιος τι συμβαίνει;

Και κάτι ακόμα, υπάρχουν κέντρα που την Α φάση την πήρε ο οτε ώστε να αναβαθμίσει ένα ποσοστό των καφαο. Αυτά που δεν θα αναβαθμiστούν υπάρχει περίπτωση να τα δούμε στην Γ φάση τον άλλο μήνα η θα περιμένουμε κ' άλλο;

----------


## Pokas

> Κάτι μου λέει ότι ούτε εκεί θα είμαστε.
> Ακόμα και αν είμαστε μας βλέπω μετά το 2020 να παίρνουμε έστω 50αρα VDSL.


μπα, σύμφωνα με την ψηφιακή ατζέντα πρέπει να έχεις τουλάχιστον 30Mbps μέχρι το 2020.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Νομίζω εμείς πάλι στην απ έξω μείναμε από κάθε εταιρία 
> Ειλικρινά αν δεν δώσουν στην περιοχή που βρίσκομαι και τριγύρω το λιγότερο 50Mbps είναι ξεφτίλα για την πόλη μας.


Αν μένεις μέσα σε πόλη, αποκλείεται να μη σας πάρει κάποιος. Αν δε σας επιλέξουν οι εναλλακτικοί, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα σας πάρει ο ΟΤΕ σε λίγους μήνες.

----------


## jkoukos

> Και κάτι ακόμα, υπάρχουν κέντρα που την Α φάση την πήρε ο οτε ώστε να αναβαθμίσει ένα ποσοστό των καφαο. Αυτά που δεν θα αναβαθμiστούν υπάρχει περίπτωση να τα δούμε στην Γ φάση τον άλλο μήνα η θα περιμένουμε κ' άλλο;


Στις πρώτες 3 φάσης ανάθεσης, γίνονται αιτήσεις κι εγκρίνονται αστικά κέντρα με αριθμό καμπίνων αυτών.
Στις επόμενες 6μηνιές αιτήσεις (με έναρξη τον 5ο/2018), προβλέπεται ότι κάποιος πάροχος μπορεί να ζητήσει μεμονωμένες αδιάθετες καμπίνες οποιουδήποτε αστικού κέντρου.



> Όταν ολοκληρωθεί η συγκεκριμένη ανάπτυξη του δικτύου NGA, οι καμπίνες που δεν χρησιμοποιήθηκαν για την ενεργοποίηση τεχνολογίας VDSL vectoring είναι διαθέσιμες προς υλοποίηση Vectoring και οι πάροχοι, συμπεριλαμβανομένου του ΟΤΕ, μπορούν να τις αιτηθούν στο πλαίσιο των ετήσιων αναθέσεων, λαμβάνοντας υπόψη τις προβλέψεις του Κανονισμού Διαχείρισης Φάσματος και Έγχυσης Ισχύος, όπως εκάστοτε ισχύει.

----------


## pskouras

Πάντος Καλαμάτα εκεί που έχει η WIND καφαο (διπλά σε κάθε εάν του ΟΤΕ), Ο ΟΤΕ αλλάζει τα κακάο με ιδιά αλλά καινούργια, 
πέτυχα αυτή την εβδομάδα σε δυο κοντά στο σπίτι μου να αλλάζουν και έμεινα σχεδόν μια ημέρα χωρίς ίντερνετ.

----------


## matelas

> Στις πρώτες 3 φάσης ανάθεσης, γίνονται αιτήσεις κι εγκρίνονται αστικά κέντρα με αριθμό καμπίνων αυτών.
> Στις επόμενες 6μηνιές αιτήσεις (με έναρξη τον 5ο/2018), προβλέπεται ότι κάποιος πάροχος μπορεί να ζητήσει μεμονωμένες αδιάθετες καμπίνες οποιουδήποτε αστικού κέντρου.


Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μπούνε μεμονωμένες καμπίνες που δεν αναφέρονται στα στοιχεία που έχουμε ως τώρα; πχ το κέντρο μου το πήρε ο οτε στην Α φάση. Το καφαο μου είναι εκτός, υπάρχει περίπτωση να μπει καμπίνα που να μην είναι στα πλαίσια του vectoring; Και κάποια στιγμή στις επόμενες αναθέσεις να γίνει αναβάθμιση της υπάρχουσας καμπίνας σε vectoring;

Το ερώτημα προκύπτει και από την ερώτηση στο προηγούμενο μήνυμα σχετικά με το κέντρο Κωνσταντινουπόλεως στην Πάτρα. Εκεί ο οτε *δεν* πήρε το κέντρο στην Α φάση αλλά θα αναβαθμίσει μερικά καφάο.

----------


## jkoukos

Ναι, αυτό προβλέπεται από τον κανονισμό (η δεύτερη παράθεση που έδωσα), όπως επίσης προβλέπεται ότι μπορεί άλλος πάροχος να τοποθετήσει δικές του καμπίνες παρέχοντας άλλες υπηρεσίες NGA.
Το αν, που και πότε θα γίνει, μόνο οι πάροχοι το γνωρίζουν και λογικά η ΕΕΤΤ που θα πρέπει να ενημερωθεί για τα μελλοντικά τους σχέδια, όπως είναι υποχρεωμένοι να κάνουν βάσει του κανονισμού.

----------


## matelas

> Ναι, αυτό προβλέπεται από τον κανονισμό (η δεύτερη παράθεση που έδωσα), όπως επίσης προβλέπεται ότι μπορεί άλλος πάροχος να τοποθετήσει δικές του καμπίνες παρέχοντας άλλες υπηρεσίες NGA.
> Το αν, που και πότε θα γίνει, μόνο οι πάροχοι το γνωρίζουν και λογικά η ΕΕΤΤ που θα πρέπει να ενημερωθεί για τα μελλοντικά τους σχέδια, όπως είναι υποχρεωμένοι να κάνουν βάσει του κανονισμού.


Μάλιστα, ευχαριστώ.  :Smile: 

Αντιλαμβάνομαι λοιπόν πως μπορεί κάποιος πάροχος να πάει σε ένα κέντρο που δεν το έχει αναλάβει στα πλαίσια του vectoring και να στήσει ftth για παράδειγμα (η καμπίνα για vdsl, g.fast...). Και την ίδια ώρα το ίδιο κέντρο να το έχει αναλάβει κ' άλλος πάροχος για vectoring.

----------


## goana12

> Στις πρώτες 3 φάσης ανάθεσης, γίνονται αιτήσεις κι εγκρίνονται αστικά κέντρα με αριθμό καμπίνων αυτών.
> Στις επόμενες 6μηνιές αιτήσεις (με έναρξη τον 5ο/2018), προβλέπεται ότι κάποιος πάροχος μπορεί να ζητήσει μεμονωμένες αδιάθετες καμπίνες οποιουδήποτε αστικού κέντρου.


Μια απορια... Τι γινετε αν καποια καμπινα που εχει ηδη δωσει ADSL ο ΟΤΕ στους πελατες του (οπως αυτες στην περιοχη μου), θελησει να την παρει εναλλακτικος?  Ρωταω γιατι σε καποιο αλλο νημα αν θυμαμαι καλα, εγραψες οτι συμφωνα με τον κανονισμο, δεν επιτρεπετε η χορηγηση ADSL σε KV αναβαθμισμενα με vectoring...

----------


## jkoukos

Για όσο καιρό μια συγκεκριμένη καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ δεν έχει αναληφθεί για αναβάθμιση Vectoring (ή άλλη NGA υπηρεσία), τότε είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικό να παρέχεται οποιαδήποτε υπηρεσία και από οποιονδήποτε πάροχο (μέσω αστικού κέντρου). Με απλά λόγια ότι συμβαίνει μέχρι σήμερα.

----------


## goana12

Δηλαδη αν καταλαβα καλα, αν υπαρξει ενδιαφερον αναβαθμισης απο καποιον παροχο, τοτε ο ΟΤΕ θα αναγκαστει να μεταφερει και παλι τους "ADSL" πελατες του στα 5 χιλιομετρα στο Α.Κ ?

----------


## jkoukos

Ο κανονισμός προβλέπει ότι από καμπίνες (που έχουν ανατεθεί σε κάποιον) θα παρέχεται μόνο VDSL Vectored ή NGA. Οτιδήποτε άλλο (ADSL ή σκετο VDSL) από αστικό κέντρο.
Αν θυμάμαι καλά εσείς έχετε νέα καμπίνα και ADSL από αυτήν. Δε νομίζω ότι άλλος πάροχος θα αναλάβει την περιοχή σας.

----------


## goana12

Kι' εγω ετσι πιστευω... Ασχετα που αν εγω ημουν εναλλακτικος θα την ζητουσα επιτηδες... :Laughing: 

Υ.Γ. Αρα φανταζομαι πως λογο της "ιδιαιτεροτητας" των KV μας (και επειδη το βλεπω απιθανο να ξαναγυρισει το ADSL του ΟΤΕ απο Α.Κ), δεν προκειτε να αναβαθμιστουμε σε VDSL Vectored ή NGA στο κοντινο -τουλαχιστον- μελλον ...

----------


## UltraB

> @UltraB: Εγώ βλέπω ότι έχει κινηθεί επιλεκτικά σε συγκεκριμένα κέντρα η Wind στην Κρήτη, π.χ. κοντά σου στην Κνωσό (ίσως και Αριάδνη, δεν ξέρω πού είναι), και μάλιστα με υποσχέσεις για μεγάλες ταχύτητες. Νομίζω θα τους συμφέρει να διεκδικήσουν τις ορφανές κοντινές περιοχές στη Γ φάση. Και ο OTE βέβαια, δίπλα είναι.


Η Κνωσό λογικό να πάρει καθώς είναι γεμάτη καταστήματα πέρα από πολλά σπίτια.



> μπα, σύμφωνα με την ψηφιακή ατζέντα πρέπει να έχεις τουλάχιστον 30Mbps μέχρι το 2020.


Μακάρι, μένει να το δούμε. Αλλά και πάλι τι να τα κάνεις όταν οι απαιτήσεις θα ζητούν τα διπλάσια;



> Αν μένεις μέσα σε πόλη, αποκλείεται να μη σας πάρει κάποιος. Αν δε σας επιλέξουν οι εναλλακτικοί, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα σας πάρει ο ΟΤΕ σε λίγους μήνες.


Είμαστε λίγο παραέξω. Ήμασταν γιατί πλέον η πόλη έχει επεκταθεί τόσο που είμαστε σαν δεύτερο κέντρο εδώ πάνω.
Δεν βλέπω κίνηση για Παπαναστασίου, Ούλοφ Πάλμε κλπ, δυστυχώς. Όσες περιοχές διάβασα είναι οι τέρμα πυκνοκατοικημένες και γεμάτες με καταστήματα.

Η Αριάδνη αφορά το Ηράκλειο; Αν ναι, δεν έχω ιδέα που είναι, πρώτη φορά την ακούω.
Ίσως προέρχεται από την ονομασία των ΚΕΘΕΑ ή των σουπερμάρκετ, who knows...

- - - Updated - - -




> Vectoring: 100 για χαλκό έως 700 μέτρα
> 
> V.Plus:
> 200 για χαλκό έως 500 μέτρα
> 300 για χαλκό έως 250.
> 
> G.fast: 
> 500 για χαλκό έως 100.
> 
> Μπορεί να μη δώσουν βέβαια όλες αυτές τις επιλογές, η Wind ανέφερε V.PlusG.Fast σε λίγα μόνο καφάου.


Τι θα γίνει με τις περιοχές που δεν έχουν ΚΑΦΑΟ και παίρνουν από DSLAM; Έχουμε κάποια ενημέρωση;
Εδώ στο Ηράκλειο είναι αρκετές (μεγάλες) περιοχές έτσι. Εκτός και αν υπάρχουν ΚΑΦΑΟ και δεν τα έχω πάρει χαμπάρι και λείπουν και από τον χάρτη.

----------


## jkoukos

> Kι' εγω ετσι πιστευω... Ασχετα που αν εγω ημουν εναλλακτικος θα την ζητουσα επιτηδες...
> 
> Υ.Γ. Αρα φανταζομαι πως λογο της "ιδιαιτεροτητας" των KV μας (και επειδη το βλεπω απιθανο να ξαναγυρισει το ADSL του ΟΤΕ απο Α.Κ), δεν προκειτε να αναβαθμιστουμε σε VDSL Vectored ή NGA στο κοντινο -τουλαχιστον- μελλον ...


Παίζει και το άλλο σενάριο που ακόμη είναι σε διαβούλευση μαζί με άλλα θέματα.
Να δίνει μεν υπηρεσία VDSL Vectored, αλλά να υπάρχουν και μικρότερες ταχύτητες σύνδεσης, π.χ. 24/1 (του παλιού ADSL). Κάποιοι το προτείνουν, άλλοι διαφωνούν κλπ. Θα δούμε πιστεύω σύντομα τι μέλει γενέσθαι.

----------


## Kasi86

Μία ερώτηση προς γνωστικούς,

Όσον αφορά το .xls της Vodafone που αφορούν στο Βύρωνα, η καμπίνα με νούμερο 211 αφορά στο ΑΚ Αγίου Αρτεμίου;


Και κάτι ακόμα.


Πως γίνεται να βλέπω την ίδια καμπίνα που ανήκω και που πήρε η Vodafone, να βρίσκεται εντός αντίστοιχου ενημερωτικού .pdf του ΟΤΕ μερικών εβδομάδων/μηνών όπισθεν, και στο μεν πρώτο να αναφέρει fibre gpen για Q2/2018 ενώ στο πρώτο του ΟΤΕ να αναφέρει vectoring για Q4/2017;


Γνωρίζω ότι ίσως κάνω χαζή ερώτηση,απλά αν κάποιος έχει το χρόνο και τη θέληση ας απαντήσει.


Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Andreaslar

Ο ΟΤΕ θα δώσει vdsl vectoring και η Vodafone ftth

----------


## Kasi86

Ευχαριστώ κύριε.


Για το αν πρόκειται για το ΑΚ Αγίου Αρτεμίου στο .xls πως μπορώ να το βεβαιώσω;

Ελπίζω οι καμπίνες με το τριψήφιο να είναι οι αυτές που βρίσκονται στο fttxgr.eu.


Κάνω λάθος;

----------


## konig

μεχρι και σημερα το μεσημερι στην καλλιθεα δεν ειχα δει τιποτα..
πριν απο μια ωρα βγηκα για να τρεξω και απο τα στενα που περναω μετρησα 19 καφαο σκαμενα με σωληνες ηδη περασμενους κατω να εχουν ηδη σκαψει για τα καπακια στους δρομους η εταιρεια kgp

----------


## jkoukos

@Kasi86, 
τα αστικά κέντρα αναφέρονται με το όνομα και τον κωδικό που έχουν. Το όνομα του δήμου είναι παντελώς άσχετο. Στο δια ταύτα:
α. Ο ΟΤΕ έχει αναλάβει το αστικό κέντρο Αγίου Αρτεμίου (1699), στο οποίο υπάρχει μία καμπίνα με αριθμό 211.
β. Η Vodafone έχει αναλάβει το αστικό κέντρο Βύρωνα (584), στο οποίο υπάρχει μία καμπίνα με αριθμό 211.

Εσύ σε ποιο αστικό κέντρο ανήκεις;

----------


## Skyliner

> Αρκετά μεγάλη κάλυψη μπορώ να πω αν γίνουν όλα όπως λέει πραγματικά μπράβο στις εταιρίες


Ολα αυτα ακουγονται σαν μακρινα ονειρα οταν στο σπιτι η συνδεση Wind ειναι περιπου 10 mbps / 1 mbps σε πυκνοκατοικημενη αστικη περιοχη, ενω στο γραφειο η ταχυτητα βρισκεται σε αλλη διασταση...

----------


## jkoukos

ΟΚ, το έγραψες ήδη σε 3 διαφορετικά θέματα. Το εμπεδώσαμε ότι στην HCN (ή στην Inalan ή στην Forthnet) έχετε Gigabit σε αρκετά οικοδομικά τετράγωνα μερικών περιοχών, αλλά εδώ (και στα άλλα 2 θέματα) μιλάμε για ανάπτυξη δικτύου NGA για ποσοστό >50% στο σύνολο της χώρας από τους 3 μεγάλους τηλεπικοινωνιακούς παρόχους, που είναι αλήθεια ξεκίνησαν καθυστερημένα σε σχέση με την υπόλοιπη Ευρώπη.

----------


## jap

Off Topic


		Συγγνώμη αν μπέρδεψα κάποιους, που ανέφερα την Αριάδνη. Είδα ότι είναι όντως Ηράκλειο, όπως και του Θερίσσου (εγώ ήξερα Θέρισο Χανίων  :Thinking: ). Αν ξέρει κάποιος ας πει πού είναι γεωγραφικά, έχει ενδιαφέρον γιατί Κνωσσός, Θέρισσος, Αριάδνη θα πάρουν G.Fast

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Είμαστε λίγο παραέξω. Ήμασταν γιατί πλέον η πόλη έχει επεκταθεί τόσο που είμαστε σαν δεύτερο κέντρο εδώ πάνω.
> Δεν βλέπω κίνηση για Παπαναστασίου, Ούλοφ Πάλμε κλπ, δυστυχώς. Όσες περιοχές διάβασα είναι οι τέρμα πυκνοκατοικημένες και γεμάτες με καταστήματα.


Μήπως η περιοχή σου είναι σε Rural VDSL (30 & 50 Mbps), όπως στα χωριά;

----------


## Skyliner

> ΟΚ, το έγραψες ήδη σε 3 διαφορετικά θέματα. Το εμπεδώσαμε ότι στην HCN (ή στην Inalan ή στην Forthnet) έχετε Gigabit σε αρκετά οικοδομικά τετράγωνα μερικών περιοχών, αλλά εδώ (και στα άλλα 2 θέματα) μιλάμε για ανάπτυξη δικτύου NGA για ποσοστό >50% στο σύνολο της χώρας από τους 3 μεγάλους τηλεπικοινωνιακούς παρόχους, που είναι αλήθεια ξεκίνησαν καθυστερημένα σε σχέση με την υπόλοιπη Ευρώπη.


Μονο που δεν καταλαβες τον λογο για τον οποιο το εγραψα... Τι νοημα εχει ακριβως το ΝGA οταν μπορεις να πας κατευθειαν σε FTHH ?

----------


## Kasi86

> @Kasi86, 
> τα αστικά κέντρα αναφέρονται με το όνομα και τον κωδικό που έχουν. Το όνομα του δήμου είναι παντελώς άσχετο. Στο δια ταύτα:
> α. Ο ΟΤΕ έχει αναλάβει το αστικό κέντρο Αγίου Αρτεμίου (1699), στο οποίο υπάρχει μία καμπίνα με αριθμό 211.
> β. Η Vodafone έχει αναλάβει το αστικό κέντρο Βύρωνα (584), στο οποίο υπάρχει μία καμπίνα με αριθμό 211.
> 
> Εσύ σε ποιο αστικό κέντρο ανήκεις;


Αγίου Αρτεμίου, είναι αυτό που βρίσκεται στην Εμπεδοκλέους.

Επομένως εγώ δεν θα έχω πρόσβαση σε οπτική ίνα καθώς η VODAFONE αναφέρεται σε άλλο 211 και ο ΟΤΕ δε σκοπεύει να κάνει κάτι πέραν του vectoring.


Κρίμα και χάρηκα εκ των προτέρων.



Ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον πάντως.

----------


## jkoukos

> Μονο που δεν καταλαβες τον λογο για τον οποιο το εγραψα... Τι νοημα εχει ακριβως το ΝGA οταν μπορεις να πας κατευθειαν σε FTHH ?


Οικονομικοί λόγοι, είσοδος νέων παικτών στην αγορά, μοίρασμα της πίτας, κάλυψη των προϋποθέσεων της Ψηφιακής Ατζέντας 2020 κλπ, μερικοί μόνον από τους λόγους.
Δεν ανακαλύπτουμε τον τροχό και δεν υπάρχει σύγκριση μεταξύ HCN/Inalan με τους 3 εγχώριους που φαίνεται να παίζουν μέχρι τώρα. Αν δεν τα καταλαβαίνεις αυτά, δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να σου αναφέρω.

----------


## bazzil

απ ότι βλέπω της Βαρνας στη Θεσσαλονίκη θα περιμένουμε μέχρι τον Απρίλιο του 19. Η καμπίνα που είμαι τώρα είναι μέσα αλλα με την wind να έχει αναλάβει το έργο έχω κάποιες αμφιβολίες. Αντε να δουμε...

----------


## UltraB

> Μήπως η περιοχή σου είναι σε Rural VDSL (30 & 50 Mbps), όπως στα χωριά;


Δεν το γνωρίζω είναι η αλήθεια. Αλλά αν έχουν δώσει εδώ Rural VDSL είναι για κλάματα. 
Το σπίτι μου απέχει 1χλμ (σύμφωνα με την διαδρομή του Google, και την πιο λογική να έρθει καλώδιο απ εκεί) από καμπίνα VDSL της Κνωσού (Γ2 - 277), άρα δεν μας λες περίχωρα.

----------


## CptBill

> Μονο που δεν καταλαβες τον λογο για τον οποιο το εγραψα... Τι νοημα εχει ακριβως το ΝGA οταν μπορεις να πας κατευθειαν σε FTHH ?


θες να πεις πως ειναι το ιδιο με το να μπορεις να παιξεις με υπάρχον χαλκο και να μπορεις να φτασεις τα 100mbps (και οχι μονο με νεα καλουδια οπως τo g.fast) με το να σκαβεις παντου για να τερματισεις την ινα στο σπιτι του αλλου? Πιστευεις πως αυτο θα μπορουσε δλδ να γινει σε 2 χρονια?
Κοιτα με τη ταχυτητα εστησε  ο ΟΤΕ το vdsl δικτυο του σε Αττικη. Ακριβως το ιδιο θα γινει και τωρα για τεραστιο ποσοστο πληθυσμού.

----------


## Skyliner

> Οικονομικοί λόγοι, είσοδος νέων παικτών στην αγορά, μοίρασμα της πίτας, κάλυψη των προϋποθέσεων της Ψηφιακής Ατζέντας 2020 κλπ, μερικοί μόνον από τους λόγους.
> Δεν ανακαλύπτουμε τον τροχό και δεν υπάρχει σύγκριση μεταξύ HCN/Inalan με τους 3 εγχώριους που φαίνεται να παίζουν μέχρι τώρα. Αν δεν τα καταλαβαίνεις αυτά, δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να σου αναφέρω.





> θες να πεις πως ειναι το ιδιο με το να μπορεις να παιξεις με υπάρχον χαλκο και να μπορεις να φτασεις τα 100mbps (και οχι μονο με νεα καλουδια οπως τo g.fast) με το να σκαβεις παντου για να τερματισεις την ινα στο σπιτι του αλλου? Πιστευεις πως αυτο θα μπορουσε δλδ να γινει σε 2 χρονια?
> Κοιτα με τη ταχυτητα εστησε  ο ΟΤΕ το vdsl δικτυο του σε Αττικη. Ακριβως το ιδιο θα γινει και τωρα για τεραστιο ποσοστο πληθυσμού.


Ποτε δεν καταλαβα την κοντοφθαλμη σκεψη.... Πρεπει να κοιταμε με προοπτικη. Προφανως θα γινει πιο γρηγορα το σεναριο που λες εσυ και πολυ πιο φθηνα αλλα θα εχεις και 10 φορες πιο αργο ιντερνετ, για να μην πω 1000 φορες πιο αργο, σε βαθος χρονου. Αλλο 100 mbps, αλλο 1 Gbps Και αλλο 100 Gbps που ειναι εφικτο στο μελλον με FTTH.

Eπιπλεον μια μεγαλη εταιρεια οπως ο ΟΤΕ/Cosmote εχει πολυ περισσοτερα συνεργεια απο μια εταιρεια τυπου HCN και αρα δεν θα κανει 5 χρονια να παει τις γραμμες απο Καλαμαρια μεχρι κεντρο Θεσσαλονικης, οπως εκανε π.χ. η HCN.

Eιναι σαν να επενδυεις σε HDD ενω ηδη υπαρχει SSD και ξερεις οτι το μελλον ειναι να καταργηθει πληρως το πρωτο, μεσα σε λιγα χρονια. Το ξερεις οτι ο χαλκος εχει φαει τα ψωμια του. Το ξερεις οτι η οπτικη ινα εχει θεωρητικα σχεδον απειρη ταχυτητα μεταδοσης, αρα αξιζει να επενδυσεις διοτι σε μερικες δεκαετιες μονο οπτικη ινα θα υπαρχει σε ολον τον πολιτισμενο κοσμο. Δεν υπαρχει κανενας λογος να επενδυεις σε τεχνολογια που θα παει στα σκουπιδια μεσα σε λιγες δεκαετιες το πολυ πολυ..... οταν γνωριζεις ηδη πως μια αλλη τεχνολογια θα ειναι για παντα διοτι τιποτα δεν ταξιδευει πιο γρηγορα απο το φως ακομα και μεσα σε καλωδιο. 

Και να σου πω και το αλλο; Εδω και χρονια περιμενω VDSL και ενω θεωρητικα ειναι πιο ευκολο και φθηνο οπως ειπες, δεν εχω και παιδευομαι με 10/1 mbps εδω και ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ενω παραδιπλα παιζουν με Gbps πλεον. 1000 φορες γρηγοροτερο ιντερνετ και ηρθε ως διαθεσιμη υπηρεσια και πολυ πιο συντομα χρονικα. Ακομα και η Wind καταλαβε οτι αξιζει να επενδυσει σε οπτικες ινες και να αφησει την εποχη του Χαλκου πισω της. Δε ζουμε στις Μυκηνες πλεον... Ελεος πια με τον χαλκο!!!

----------


## puffy

μηπως πιστευεις οτι η καθε ινα για τον καθε συνδρομητη ξεκιναει  απο το κεντρο? γιατι οπου ηδη εχει φτασει/ θα φτασει το fttc δηλαδη ινα μεχρι το καφαο,θα υπαρχει προβλημα να τερματισει  σπιτι οποτε, αργοτερα? ετσι κι αλλιως και μεχρι καμπινα δεν θα εσκαβε ουτως η αλλως? το αν και το ποτε θα επιλεγει να σκαψει και το κομματι καμπινα - σπιτι, ειτε σημερα γινει ειτε σε 5 χρονια το ιδιο σκαψιμο θα θελει. το κομματι μεχρι το καφαο θα ειναι ετοιμο

----------


## Skyliner

> μηπως πιστευεις οτι η καθε ινα για τον καθε συνδρομητη ξεκιναει  απο το κεντρο? γιατι οπου ηδη εχει φτασει/ θα φτασει το fttc δηλαδη ινα μεχρι το καφαο,θα υπαρχει προβλημα να τερματισει  σπιτι οποτε, αργοτερα? ετσι κι αλλιως και μεχρι καμπινα δεν θα εσκαβε ουτως η αλλως? το αν και το ποτε θα επιλεγει να σκαψει και το κομματι καμπινα - σπιτι, ειτε σημερα γινει ειτε σε 5 χρονια το ιδιο σκαψιμο θα θελει. το κομματι μεχρι το καφαο θα ειναι ετοιμο
> 
> και το χω ξαναπει για τα γκιγκαμπιτια , πριν τα ζητησετε βεβαιωθειτε οτι εχετε gigabit καρτα δικτυο πρωτα. ενα διακοσαρικακι παει σημερα.


200 ευρω για καρτα δικτυου, ΟΚ. Εδω αλλος δινει 1000 ευρω για το τελευταιο iPhone που του χρονου θα πεσει και θα σπασει και θα ειναι για πεταμα και θα κολλησουμε στα 200 ευρω εφαπαξ;
Για τα υπολοιπα που λες, αν ηταν το κοστος ασυμφορο, δεν θα ασχολιοταν τοσες εταιρειες με οπτικη ινα.... Μια τεχνολογια που και σε 1000 χρονια θα ειναι χρησιμη διοτι πολυ απλα δεν υπαρχει μεγαλυτερη ταχυτητα απο αυτην που σηκωνει η οπτικη ινα. Εχει βαρεσει κοφτη! Η μονη εναλλακτικη ειναι στο μακρινο μελλον να υπαρχει και δορυφορικο ιντερνετ με ταχυτητες Gbps και λογικη χρεωση. Αυτο ομως δεν θα καταργησει την ασφαλεια της επιγειας ιντερνετικης συνδεσης.

----------


## UltraB

> μηπως πιστευεις οτι η καθε ινα για τον καθε συνδρομητη ξεκιναει  απο το κεντρο? γιατι οπου ηδη εχει φτασει/ θα φτασει το fttc δηλαδη ινα μεχρι το καφαο,θα υπαρχει προβλημα να τερματισει  σπιτι οποτε, αργοτερα? ετσι κι αλλιως και μεχρι καμπινα δεν θα εσκαβε ουτως η αλλως? το αν και το ποτε θα επιλεγει να σκαψει και το κομματι καμπινα - σπιτι, ειτε σημερα γινει ειτε σε 5 χρονια το ιδιο σκαψιμο θα θελει. το κομματι μεχρι το καφαο θα ειναι ετοιμο
> 
> *και το χω ξαναπει για τα γκιγκαμπιτια , πριν τα ζητησετε βεβαιωθειτε οτι εχετε gigabit καρτα δικτυο πρωτα. ενα διακοσαρικακι παει σημερα.*


Όλες οι σύγχρονες πλέον μητρικές προσφέρουν Gigabit ethernet.
Με τα μισά λεφτά μπορείς να πάρεις μια τέτοια μητρική, δε χρειάζεσαι ξεχωριστή κάρτα δικτύου.

----------


## puffy

λαθος εκανα για τη καρτα σκεφτομουνα 10 G :P


τελος παντων η ουσια του πραχγματος σε σχεση με τον προβληματισμο σου, ειναι οτι τα υπαρχοντα εργα  δεν ειναι ασχετα με το ftth. το κομματι μεχρι το καφαο θα ειναι ετοιμο. τωρα το ποτε θα σκαψουν απο το καφαο για το σπιτι σου, ειτε σημερα το κανουν ειτε σε 5 χρονια την ιδια ακριβως διαδικασια θα χρειαστει και για λογους κοστους και χρονων παραδοσης επιλεγουν να το κανουν σε 2ο χρονο. και πες μου οτι με το 50/50 που εχεις τωρα, εχεις προβλημα με το οτιδηπωτε στο ιντερνετ.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

200 ευρώ η Gigabit Κάρτα δικτύου;

Το 2007 ίσως (λέμε τωρα). Οι τιμές ειναι 10 εως 20 ευρώ .

----------


## UltraB

> λαθος εκανα για τη καρτα σκεφτομουνα 10 G :P


Δεν χρειάζεται τέτοια κάρτα εκτός αν μιλάμε για μεταφορές αρχείων μέσω LAN αλλά εκεί χρειάζονται και τα αντίστοιχα switches πχ.

Για Ethernet είναι υπεραρκετή μια Gigabit. Για του λόγου του αληθές (σε PC με αρκετή φθηνή μητρική).

----------


## puffy

σκεφτομουνα τα 10 gbps -- γιατι καποιοι εχουν φτασει να σκεφτονται και εκει  :Razz:

----------


## Skyliner

> λαθος εκανα για τη καρτα σκεφτομουνα 10 G :P
> 
> 
> τελος παντων η ουσια του πραχγματος σε σχεση με τον προβληματισμο σου, ειναι οτι τα υπαρχοντα εργα  δεν ειναι ασχετα με το ftth. το κομματι μεχρι το καφαο θα ειναι ετοιμο. τωρα το ποτε θα σκαψουν απο το καφαο για το σπιτι σου, ειτε σημερα το κανουν ειτε σε 5 χρονια την ιδια ακριβως διαδικασια θα χρειαστει και για λογους κοστους και χρονων παραδοσης επιλεγουν να το κανουν σε 2ο χρονο. και πες μου οτι με το 50/50 που εχεις τωρα, εχεις προβλημα με το οτιδηπωτε στο ιντερνετ.


Δεν παει βημα το 50/50. Ηδη το βαρεθηκα και θελω επι 20 = 1 gbps.  :ROFL:

----------


## DiM

> Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σου. Και το γεγονος οτι ειμαι 1600 μετρα δεν μετραει?





> Είσαι 1600 μέτρα από το DSLAM του αστικού  κέντρου.
> Μετά θα μπορείς να πάρεις σύνδεση από το DSLAM της καμπίνας 423, που είναι πολύ κοντύτερα άρα πολύ μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες.


Ισχύει αυτό που είπε ο φίλος, για αυτό σκάβουν και βάζουν οπτικές ίνες για να έρθουν κοντά μας και να δώσουν VDSL από τα καφάο που συνδεόμαστε.

----------


## puffy

> Δεν παει βημα το 50/50. Ηδη το βαρεθηκα και θελω επι 20 = 1 gbps.


εχω seedbox οπτ δεν εχω θεμα

upload θα θελα για να στριμαρω  καλα, και δυστυχως και το 10 ειναι τσουρουτικο, αλλα και με 20 θα ημουν αρχοντας

----------


## CptBill

> Ποτε δεν καταλαβα την κοντοφθαλμη σκεψη.... Πρεπει να κοιταμε με προοπτικη. Προφανως θα γινει πιο γρηγορα το σεναριο που λες εσυ και πολυ πιο φθηνα αλλα θα εχεις και 10 φορες πιο αργο ιντερνετ, για να μην πω 1000 φορες πιο αργο, σε βαθος χρονου. Αλλο 100 mbps, αλλο 1 Gbps Και αλλο 100 Gbps που ειναι εφικτο στο μελλον με FTTH.
> 
> Eπιπλεον μια μεγαλη εταιρεια οπως ο ΟΤΕ/Cosmote εχει πολυ περισσοτερα συνεργεια απο μια εταιρεια τυπου HCN και αρα δεν θα κανει 5 χρονια να παει τις γραμμες απο Καλαμαρια μεχρι κεντρο Θεσσαλονικης, οπως εκανε π.χ. η HCN.
> 
> Eιναι σαν να επενδυεις σε HDD ενω ηδη υπαρχει SSD και ξερεις οτι το μελλον ειναι να καταργηθει πληρως το πρωτο, μεσα σε λιγα χρονια. Το ξερεις οτι ο χαλκος εχει φαει τα ψωμια του. Το ξερεις οτι η οπτικη ινα εχει θεωρητικα σχεδον απειρη ταχυτητα μεταδοσης, αρα αξιζει να επενδυσεις διοτι σε μερικες δεκαετιες μονο οπτικη ινα θα υπαρχει σε ολον τον πολιτισμενο κοσμο. Δεν υπαρχει κανενας λογος να επενδυεις σε τεχνολογια που θα παει στα σκουπιδια μεσα σε λιγες δεκαετιες το πολυ πολυ..... οταν γνωριζεις ηδη πως μια αλλη τεχνολογια θα ειναι για παντα διοτι τιποτα δεν ταξιδευει πιο γρηγορα απο το φως ακομα και μεσα σε καλωδιο. 
> 
> Και να σου πω και το αλλο; Εδω και χρονια περιμενω VDSL και ενω θεωρητικα ειναι πιο ευκολο και φθηνο οπως ειπες, δεν εχω και παιδευομαι με 10/1 mbps εδω και ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ενω παραδιπλα παιζουν με Gbps πλεον. 1000 φορες γρηγοροτερο ιντερνετ και ηρθε ως διαθεσιμη υπηρεσια και πολυ πιο συντομα χρονικα. Ακομα και η Wind καταλαβε οτι αξιζει να επενδυσει σε οπτικες ινες και να αφησει την εποχη του Χαλκου πισω της. Δε ζουμε στις Μυκηνες πλεον... Ελεος πια με τον χαλκο!!!


Ερμ, κατι εχεις καταλαβει λαθος. Ολες οι καμπινες ειναι συνδεδεμενες με Fiber To The Cabinet. Ο χαλκος θα χρησιμοποιηθει μονο για τα ελαχιστα μετρα του υποβροχου.

Οι καμπινες του οτε νομιζω ειναι συνδεδεμενες με 12 οπτικες ινες εαν θυμαμαι καλα(δεν θυμαμαι το ακριβες νουμερο), εκ των οποιων μονο οι 2 ειναι για το vdsl και οι 8 προοριζονται για fiber to the home.

----------


## achilleas13

Κυψέλη τι γίνεται; Μας γράψανε πάλι κανονικά;

----------


## puffy

μια ερωτηση που το θυμηθηκα μιας και πριν μερικους μηνες αναρωτιωμουν- το ραζιμ της εσωτερικης μας μεχρι τι ταχυτητα σηκωνει? οπως πχ το cat5 μεχρι 100 το 5e μεχρι 1000 κοκ εχει καποιο θεωρητικο max?

----------


## emeliss

Όχι όπως το εννοείς. Το ραζίμ είναι μέρος του συνολικού βράχου από τον εξοπλισμό του ISP μέχρι το CPE.

Και στο Ethernet, τα πράγματα δεν είναι όπως τα περιγράφεις. Αναλογα με την τεχνολογία δίνουν μέγιστο μήκος για συγκεκριμένη ταχύτητα. Πχ σε CAT5e, στα 100m μπορείς να έχεις 2.5Gbps με 2.5GBASE-T. Αν το CAT5e είναι κάτω από 50m μπορείς να πιάσεις 5Gbps με 5GBASE-T κλπ.

----------


## adiS

Γνωρίζουμε πότε θα ανακοινωθούν τα πακέτα(ταχύτητες up/down και τιμή)?

----------


## Kasi86

> Γνωρίζουμε πότε θα ανακοινωθούν τα πακέτα(ταχύτητες up/down και τιμή)?


Για το vectoring απάντησε σε μένα εδώ ένα παιδί ότι θα είναι όσα τώρα με επιπλέον το 100άρι.
Upstream τουλάχιστον το 10% του Downstream.

----------


## eliac7

Για την Wind και για Α/Κ Αγία Βαρβάρα, υπάρχει κάποια χαρτογράφηση για το που θα κινηθεί;

----------


## adiS

> Για το vectoring απάντησε σε μένα εδώ ένα παιδί ότι θα είναι όσα τώρα με επιπλέον το 100άρι.
> Upstream τουλάχιστον το 10% του Downstream.


Ναι περίπου οι ταχύτητες ξέρω πως πάει βάση τις ανακοίνωσης, απλώς αυτό που ρωτάω είναι αν γνωρίζουμε πότε θα τα ανακοινώσουν επίσημα

----------


## Kasi86

Η λογική λέει λιγο πριν την ελάχιστη ημερομηνία αναβάθμισης από αυτές που αναφέρονται στις σχετικές ανακοινώσεις.
Υποθέτω.

----------


## Manvol

Είμαι στο Ροστάν, πιο κοντά από τα οριζόμενα 550μ και δεν έχουν εγκαταστήσει νέες καμπίνες (φυσικά)...Τώρα βλέπω ότι είμαστε κι εκτός των περιοχών που παίρνουν οι εναλλακτικοί για έργα οπτικής. Πολύ φοβάμαι πως θα μείνουμε με την απλή 30άρα από το Α/Κ για πάρα πολύ καιρό - εκτός αν υποκύψω στην πανάκριβη HCN (με τις θολές πολιτικές ορθής χρήσης). Δυστυχώς...

----------


## sdikr

> Είμαι στο Ροστάν, πιο κοντά από τα οριζόμενα 550μ και δεν έχουν εγκαταστήσει νέες καμπίνες (φυσικά)...Τώρα βλέπω ότι είμαστε κι εκτός των περιοχών που παίρνουν οι εναλλακτικοί για έργα οπτικής. Πολύ φοβάμαι πως θα μείνουμε με την απλή 30άρα από το Α/Κ για πάρα πολύ καιρό - εκτός αν υποκύψω στην πανάκριβη HCN (με τις θολές πολιτικές ορθής χρήσης). Δυστυχώς...


Δεν θα γίνει κάτι αυτή την στιγμή για αυτούς που είναι κάτω απο τα 550μ.

60/20 με 36 ευρώ δεν το λές πανάκριβο

----------


## Manvol

> Δεν θα γίνει κάτι αυτή την στιγμή για αυτούς που είναι κάτω απο τα 550μ.
> 
> 60/20 με 36 ευρώ δεν το λές πανάκριβο


36€ χωρίς τηλεφωνία όμως και με ασαφή πολιτική ορθής χρήσης. Ο ΟΤΕ δε με ενόχλησε ποτέ για βαριά χρήση δικτύου. Τους έστειλα επανηλλειμένως email ζητώντας διευκρίνιση, δεν έλαβα όμως καμία απάντηση. Ποια είναι η άποψη σου; (βλέπω ότι είσαι στο δίκτυο της)

----------


## sdikr

> 36€ χωρίς τηλεφωνία όμως και με ασαφή πολιτική ορθής χρήσης. Ο ΟΤΕ δε με ενόχλησε ποτέ για βαριά χρήση δικτύου. Τους έστειλα επανηλλειμένως email ζητώντας διευκρίνιση, δεν έλαβα όμως καμία απάντηση. Ποια είναι η άποψη σου; (βλέπω ότι είσαι στο δίκτυο της)


έχω εδω και αρκετό διάστημα το 40/4,  δεν κάνω όμως βαριά χρήση
Σε γενικές γραμμές δεν έχω θέμα,  τώρα έκανα αίτηση για να πάω στα 60/20,  τηλέφωνο και τηλεόραση δεν τα δούλευα τόσο καιρό όποτε δεν έκανα αίτηση αν και είναι απλά ενα εφαπαξ κόστος


Πριν απο αυτό είχα μαξ τα 9 με 14  στην γραμμή του ΟΤΕ όποτε η επιλογή ήταν ξεκάθαρη.

Για εσένα που είσαι κάτω απο τα 550 από οτι λένε πρώτα θα γίνει η υλοποίηση των 1ων φάσεων και μετά θα κοιτάξουν για αυτούς που είναι κάτω απο τα 550μ.
Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν είναι πχ απο την ημερομηνία που έχει δηλώσει ο πάροχος για το κέντρο  (4 τετράμηνο 2017)  ή γενικά που τότε μιλάμε για 2019

----------


## Manvol

> έχω εδω και αρκετό διάστημα το 40/4,  δεν κάνω όμως βαριά χρήση
> Σε γενικές γραμμές δεν έχω θέμα,  τώρα έκανα αίτηση για να πάω στα 60/20,  τηλέφωνο και τηλεόραση δεν τα δούλευα τόσο καιρό όποτε δεν έκανα αίτηση αν και είναι απλά ενα εφαπαξ κόστος
> 
> 
> Πριν απο αυτό είχα μαξ τα 9 με 14  στην γραμμή του ΟΤΕ όποτε η επιλογή ήταν ξεκάθαρη.
> 
> Για εσένα που είσαι κάτω απο τα 550 από οτι λένε πρώτα θα γίνει η υλοποίηση των 1ων φάσεων και μετά θα κοιτάξουν για αυτούς που είναι κάτω απο τα 550μ.
> Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν είναι πχ απο την ημερομηνία που έχει δηλώσει ο πάροχος για το κέντρο  (4 τετράμηνο 2017)  ή γενικά που τότε μιλάμε για 2019


Ισως περιμένω την επόμενη φάση καθώς φοβάμαι να αφησω την σταθερότητα και την υποστηριξη του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## m1john

> Μέσα είσαι το πρώτο τρίμηνο του 2018 ενεργοποίηση από WIND
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 184020


Οποτε καλα εκανα και δεν ανανεωσα το συμβολαιο με την forthnet αφου την περιοχη μου θα την παρει η wind.

----------


## sakels

> Οποτε καλα εκανα και δεν ανανεωσα το συμβολαιο με την forthnet αφου την περιοχη μου θα την παρει η wind.


δεν εχει σημασια , μπορει νς βαλει οποιον παροχο θες!

----------


## m1john

> δεν εχει σημασια , μπορει νς βαλει οποιον παροχο θες!


Δηλαδη η wind θα γινει οτι ειναι τωρα ο οτε στην περιοχη μου και θα νοικιαζει τις υποδομες της σε αλλες εταιρειες?

----------


## Pokas

> Ισως περιμένω την επόμενη φάση καθώς φοβάμαι να αφησω την σταθερότητα και την υποστηριξη του ΟΤΕ.


Υπάρχει φάση για τα κάτω απο 550μ; Δεν το ήξερα!

----------


## nnn

> Δηλαδη η wind θα γινει οτι ειναι τωρα ο οτε στην περιοχη μου και θα νοικιαζει τις υποδομες της σε αλλες εταιρειες?


Ναι υποχρεωτικά το 50%, αν δεν κάνω λάθος.

----------


## Kasi86

Παιδιά να ρωτήσω κάτι, αν μια περιοχή είναι για Vectoring εντός του Q4/2017 από τον ΟΤΕ, υπάρχει περίπτωση σε επόμενο στάδιο να αναβαθμιστεί σε fibre ή θα πρέπει να πάρουμε απόφαση ότι το μέγιστο που θα έχουμε είναι το vectoring;

----------


## Pokas

> Παιδιά να ρωτήσω κάτι, αν μια περιοχή είναι για Vectoring εντός του Q4/2017 από τον ΟΤΕ, υπάρχει περίπτωση σε επόμενο στάδιο να αναβαθμιστεί σε fibre ή θα πρέπει να πάρουμε απόφαση ότι το μέγιστο που θα έχουμε είναι το vectoring;


το επόμενο στάδιο είναι FTTH απο τις καμπίνες.

----------


## jkoukos

Αρχικά Vectoring. Μελλοντικά και ανάλογα το πλάνο εκάστου παρόχου, οποιαδήποτε NGA υπηρεσία, κάνοντας επέκταση το δίκτυο της καμπίνας.
Μην ρωτάς όμως αν, που και πότε, διότι κανείς δεν το γνωρίζει.

----------


## Kasi86

Έγινε,ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Pokas

> Αρχικά Vectoring. Μελλοντικά και ανάλογα το πλάνο εκάστου παρόχου, οποιαδήποτε NGA υπηρεσία, κάνοντας επέκταση το δίκτυο της καμπίνας.
> Μην ρωτάς όμως αν, που και πότε, διότι κανείς δεν το γνωρίζει.


κάποια στιγμή θα γίνει, τουλάχιστον αυτή είναι η στρατηγική του ΟΤΕ. FTTC ---> GPON-FTTH 
Σε κάθε καμπίνα θα καταλήγουν 12 οπτικές. 
4 για το VDSL με 2 εφεδρικές
8 με splitter 1:4 ---> 32 FTTΒ, με splitter 1:8 ----> 256 FTTH.

----------


## jkoukos

Σωστά, αλλά δεν γνωρίζουμε χρονοπρογραμματισμό.

----------


## Pokas

> Σωστά, αλλά δεν γνωρίζουμε χρονοπρογραμματισμό.


ναι, καθόλου γμτ!

----------


## Kasi86

Το μόνο κακό με όλη τη μετάβαση είναι ότι δε μπορείς να γνωρίζεις αν αξίζει να επενδύσεις σε ένα καλό ρούτερ, όπως το AC68U της ASUS.

Αν είναι σε σχετικά μικρό χρονικό διάστημα να μπορείς να πας σε fibre και να παίρνεις άλλο εξοπλισμό απλά πετάς πολύτιμα χρήματα.

Οπότε μένεις με του παρόχου και βλέποντας και κάνοντας.

----------


## Pokas

> Το μόνο κακό με όλη τη μετάβαση είναι ότι δε μπορείς να γνωρίζεις αν αξίζει να επενδύσεις σε ένα καλό ρούτερ, όπως το AC68U της ASUS.
> 
> Αν είναι σε σχετικά μικρό χρονικό διάστημα να μπορείς να πας σε fibre και να παίρνεις άλλο εξοπλισμό απλά πετάς πολύτιμα χρήματα.
> 
> Οπότε μένεις με του παρόχου και βλέποντας και κάνοντας.


οπως και να έχει, όσοι είναι σε καμπίνες Vectoring δεν νομίζω να δούνε πολύ σύντομα FTTH.

----------


## jkoukos

Παίρνεις ένα ασύρματο router που να καλύπτει τις απαιτήσεις σου και έχεις την συσκευή του παρόχου ως modem. Εξάλλου σε περίπτωση που τερματίσει η οπτική ίνα στον κατανεμητή της οικοδομής, ενδέχεται να συ δώσει υπηρεσία μέσω Ethernet καλωδίου, οπότε χρειάζεσαι router με WAN θύρα.

----------


## ProGGreSive7

Μέχρι το 2022 έχει προγραμμα να μπει 300-1000 Mbps FTTH Απο τον ΟΤΕ

----------


## m1john

> Το μόνο κακό με όλη τη μετάβαση είναι ότι δε μπορείς να γνωρίζεις αν αξίζει να επενδύσεις σε ένα καλό ρούτερ, όπως το AC68U της ASUS.
> 
> Αν είναι σε σχετικά μικρό χρονικό διάστημα να μπορείς να πας σε fibre και να παίρνεις άλλο εξοπλισμό απλά πετάς πολύτιμα χρήματα.
> 
> Οπότε μένεις με του παρόχου και βλέποντας και κάνοντας.


Στην πληροφορικη υπαρχει ο κανονας που λεει αγοραζεις οτι χρειαζεσαι την ωρα που το χρειαζεσαι.

----------


## ThReSh

> Παίρνεις ένα ασύρματο router που να καλύπτει τις απαιτήσεις σου και έχεις την συσκευή του παρόχου ως modem. Εξάλλου σε περίπτωση που τερματίσει η οπτική ίνα στον κατανεμητή της οικοδομής, ενδέχεται να συ δώσει υπηρεσία μέσω Ethernet καλωδίου, οπότε χρειάζεσαι router με WAN θύρα.


Πράγματι, πλέον δεν νομίζω ότι αξίζει να παίρνει κάποιος modem router, σκέτο router (με ή χωρίς wifi) και το modem του ISP θα είναι ιδανικός συνδιασμός.

----------


## Sovjohn

Επιβεβαίωσα και εγώ σήμερα ότι η καμπίνα της γωνίας μου (ακόμα είναι κλασσικό oldschool OTE KV δεν έχει μπει της Vodafone κάπου δίπλα) είναι σε κάλυψη για Q4 2017. Για να δούμε... Είμαι περίεργος να δω αν θα καταφέρω να πάρω χονδρική από τον υφιστάμενο πάροχο (nova) γιατί βαριέμαι να ξηλώνω και κεραίες / πιάτα κτλ...

----------


## globalnoise

Θεωρητικά, όταν υλοποιηθούν αυτές οι φάσεις, θα αποσυμφορηθεί και το καλωδιακό crossovercrosstalk από τα Α/Κ, σωστά;

----------


## Pokas

> Θεωρητικά, όταν υλοποιηθούν αυτές οι φάσεις, θα αποσυμφορηθεί και το καλωδιακό crossover από τα Α/Κ, σωστά;


crosstalk εννοείς; θεωρητικά ναι.

----------


## silverblue

> Επιβεβαίωσα και εγώ σήμερα ότι η καμπίνα της γωνίας μου (ακόμα είναι κλασσικό oldschool OTE KV δεν έχει μπει της Vodafone κάπου δίπλα) είναι σε κάλυψη για Q4 2017. Για να δούμε... Είμαι περίεργος να δω αν θα καταφέρω να πάρω χονδρική από τον υφιστάμενο πάροχο (nova) γιατί βαριέμαι να ξηλώνω και κεραίες / πιάτα κτλ...


Χονδρική λογικά θα πάρουμε, τώρα σε πόσο καιρό θα γίνει από τη στιγμή της ενεργοποίησης της υπηρεσίας από τη Vodafone ή τη Wind άγνωστο..

----------


## pavlos13

> κάποια στιγμή θα γίνει, τουλάχιστον αυτή είναι η στρατηγική του ΟΤΕ. FTTC ---> GPON-FTTH 
> Σε κάθε καμπίνα θα καταλήγουν 12 οπτικές. 
> 4 για το VDSL με 2 εφεδρικές
> 8 με splitter 1:4 ---> 32 FTTΒ, με splitter 1:8 ----> 256 FTTH.


οι 12 οπτικες που λες ειναι 12 καλωδια με πολλες οπτικες μεσα Η 12 μονες και θα μοιραζουν το bandwith?

----------


## Skyliner

> Μέχρι το 2022 έχει προγραμμα να μπει 300-1000 Mbps FTTH Απο τον ΟΤΕ


Μεχρι το 2022, θα εχω 5 Gbps απο την HCN.... Μεχρι να κανει ενα βημα ο ΟΤΕ, οι αλλοι εχουν κανει πεντε!

----------


## Pokas

> οι 12 οπτικες που λες ειναι 12 καλωδια με πολλες οπτικες μεσα Η 12 μονες και θα μοιραζουν το bandwith?


12 ίνες.

----------


## jkoukos

> Μεχρι το 2022, θα εχω 5 Gbps απο την HCN.... Μεχρι να κανει ενα βημα ο ΟΤΕ, οι αλλοι εχουν κανει πεντε!


Και μετά ξυπνάς, φτιάχνεις καφέ και επιστρέφεις στην πραγματικότητα!

----------


## Skyliner

> Και μετά ξυπνάς, φτιάχνεις καφέ και επιστρέφεις στην πραγματικότητα!


Η πραγματικοτητα ειναι οτι ηδη ειναι διαθεσιμο το 1 Gbps εν ετει 2017, απλα πρεπει να σκασω 2 κατοσταρικα το μηνα. Με διαφορετικο router και μερικες αλλαγες στο συστημα του παροχου, θα μπορουσε να δωσει ηδη και 5 Gbps αλλα προφανως δεν θα το κανει τωρα διοτι δεν εχει ζητηση... Σε 5 χρονια ομως ειναι σχεδον σιγουρη η 5αρα συνδεση. Και λιγα λεω...

----------


## jkoukos

ΟΚ, περάσαμε το πρώτο στάδιο. Τώρα φτιάξε καφέ.

----------


## Sovjohn

> ΟΚ, περάσαμε το πρώτο στάδιο. Τώρα φτιάξε καφέ.


 :Twisted Evil:  :Clap:  Θα δεχτώ το να είναι το 1 Gbps σχετικά επιτεύξιμο σε 5 χρόνια, αλλά 5, 10 και ό,τι άλλο...er... θα αποτελούσε μεγάλη έκπληξη αν και φυσικά όσο ζεις ελπίζεις.

----------


## sdikr

> Η πραγματικοτητα ειναι οτι ηδη ειναι διαθεσιμο το 1 Gbps εν ετει 2017, απλα πρεπει να σκασω 2 κατοσταρικα το μηνα. Με διαφορετικο router και μερικες αλλαγες στο συστημα του παροχου, θα μπορουσε να δωσει ηδη και 5 Gbps αλλα προφανως δεν θα το κανει τωρα διοτι δεν εχει ζητηση... Σε 5 χρονια ομως ειναι σχεδον σιγουρη η 5αρα συνδεση. Και λιγα λεω...


Το νήμα είναι για την Vodafone, wind,  υπάρχουν αλλού πιο γενικά νήματα

----------


## globalnoise

> Η πραγματικοτητα ειναι οτι ηδη ειναι διαθεσιμο το 1 Gbps εν ετει 2017, απλα πρεπει να σκασω 2 κατοσταρικα το μηνα. Με διαφορετικο router και μερικες αλλαγες στο συστημα του παροχου, θα μπορουσε να δωσει ηδη και 5 Gbps αλλα προφανως δεν θα το κανει τωρα διοτι δεν εχει ζητηση... Σε 5 χρονια ομως ειναι σχεδον σιγουρη η 5αρα συνδεση. Και λιγα λεω...


Καλά τα 5 Gbps με το κεντρικό router του παρόχου, αν βρεις άλλους 9 θα πρέπει να μοιράσετε και τα έξοδα με τον πάροχο για 50Gpbs διασύνδεση προς εξωτερικό

----------


## bazzil

> Ισως περιμένω την επόμενη φάση καθώς φοβάμαι να αφησω την σταθερότητα και την υποστηριξη του ΟΤΕ.


Γιατί δεν βάζεις δοκιμαστικά για ένα δυο μήνες. Απ ότι θυμάμαι η HCN δεν σε δεσμεύει με συμβόλαιο. Αν δεις ότι παίζει σωστά κόψε το Internet του ΟΤΕ και κράτα μόνο τηλεφωνία.

----------


## konig

ολη μερα και βραδυ μεχρι τις 8 θα σκαβουν εδω γυρω... εχουν κλεισει δρομους εχουν βαλει οπτικες παντου εφεραν σημερα τα νεα καφαο για ελλαδα αυτη η ταχυτητα που κανουν τα εργα ειναι εντελως αστεια

----------


## DiM

Να υποθέσω η wind που δίνει το V.plus και G.fast σε κάποια καφάο θα είναι αποκλειστικές υπηρεσίες δικες τους και δεν θα δίνονται σε άλλον πάροχο παρα μονο μέχρι vectoring σωστά?

----------


## jkoukos

Όχι, υποχρεωτικά θα δίνει χοντρική στους άλλους παρόχους, όπως κάνει και ο ΟΤΕ στις δικές του καμπίνες.
Από εκεί και πέρα είναι θέμα των άλλων παρόχων αν θα ζητήσουν υπηρεσία.

----------


## DiM

Νόμιζα υποχρεωτικά και i συμφωνία είναι για το vectoring όχι για V.plus, G.fast κτλ κτλ

----------


## emeliss

Υπάρχει τεχνολογική ουδετερότητα αλλά δεν αλλάζουν οι υποχρεώσεις του παρόχου πρόσβασης σε σχέση με το έργο.

----------


## akaloith

με βλεπω στο πινακα της vodafone και οχι στο πινακα της wind

vodafone
1141-381    1141    ΝΕΟΥ ΚΟΣΜΟΥ    381    VDSL Vectoring    Q4/2017

αυτο σημαινει οτι θα εχω καλυψη μονο απο vodafone? γιατι ειναι να αλλαξω εταιρεια με 2 χρονο συμβολαιο και ειναι ενα θεμα που θελει προσοχη. τωρα ειμαι forthnet και εχει τελειωσει το συμβολαιο μου και ελεγα να παω wind που υποτιθεται εχει και καλο Upload στο vdsl αλλα δε βλεπω να με καλυπτει. κατι αλλο;

----------


## ThReSh

Δεν θα δίνει αποκλειστικά η Vodafone, απλά αυτή θα το υλοποιήσει και μετά θα το νοικιάζει στους υπόλοιπους όπως κάνει ο ΟΤΕ τώρα...

----------


## akaloith

ααα τελειο. οποτε αυτη θα περασει τη γραμμη και θα τη δωσει και στη wind φανταζομαι. μια εταιρεια σε καθε περιοχη περναει καλωδια και μετα αυτη τα νοικιαζει στις αλλες; και με το που θα ειναι διαθεσιμα θα δωθουν αμεσα στους αλλους παροχους η θα τα καβατζωσει η εταιρεια που τα περασε για καποιο διαστημα; ρωταω γιατι εκλεισα με wind συμβολαιο αμα ειναι να το ακυρωσω.
ποιες δινουν το max upload? wind & cyta? 50dl / 10ul?

----------


## Mormnak

Off Topic


		Μια γενική απορία....όσοι θα πάρουνε FTTH πόσο χρόνο λέτε να θέλει περίπου για να έχεις στο σπίτι από την στιγμή της αίτησης..πχ...από ADSL λέμε σε FTTH όταν υπάρχει διαθέσιμο.....στο περίπου ...  :Razz:

----------


## under_LgN

Καιρός ήταν, να αναλάβει επιτέλους κάποιος και το αστικό κέντρο Αχαρνών.

----------


## akaloith

κατι αλλο που μπορω να μαθω απο τα παρακατω νουμερα;
1141-381 1141 ΝΕΟΥ ΚΟΣΜΟΥ 381 VDSL Vectoring Q4/2017

που ειναι το καφαο ισως; αποσταση απο μενα; θα μπει καινουριο που θα αντικαταστησει καποιο παλιο; τα χρονοδιαγραμματα ειναι ελληνικης πραγματικοτητας ή τηρουνται;

----------


## puffy

> κατι αλλο που μπορω να μαθω απο τα παρακατω νουμερα;
> 1141-381 1141 ΝΕΟΥ ΚΟΣΜΟΥ 381 VDSL Vectoring Q4/2017
> 
> που ειναι το καφαο ισως; αποσταση απο μενα; θα μπει καινουριο που θα αντικαταστησει καποιο παλιο; τα χρονοδιαγραμματα ειναι ελληνικης πραγματικοτητας ή τηρουνται;


πο τη στιγμη που αλλαζουν καφαο, με τα σημερινα δεδομενα ειναι απο 5μηνο (το παρα πολυ συντομο) εως πολυ παραπανω λογω καθυστερησεων στην ηλεκτροδοτηση, οπτ αν δεν εχεις νεο καφαο ηδη, το Q4 θα το θεωρουσα χλωμο.

----------


## GrandGamer

Υπάρχει κάποιος σχετικά εύκολος τρόπος να δούμε σε πια καμπίνα είμαστε συνδεδεμένοι;

----------


## vaggoulas

Ανοίγεις την εισαγωγή και βλέπεις εκεί τον κωδικό του kv που ανήκεις.

----------


## GrandGamer

> Ανοίγεις την εισαγωγή και βλέπεις εκεί τον κωδικό του kv που ανήκεις.


Ποια εισαγωγή;

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Στην εισοδο της πολυκατοικίας σου (ή του κτιρίου σου γενικά) εχει ενα τηλεφωνικο κουτί (είναι ο κατανεμητης τη ςπολυκατοικιας σου). Εκεί περα γράφει εναν τριψήφιο αριθμο. Τον σημειώνεις και βγαίνεις παγανιά στη γειτονιά να βρεις το KV σου που θα εχει αυτόν τον τριψήφιο αριθμο (ή ψαχνεις σε databases στυλ fttxgr.eu) .

----------


## GrandGamer

> Στην εισοδο της πολυκατοικίας σου (ή του κτιρίου σου γενικά) εχει ενα τηλεφωνικο κουτί (είναι ο κατανεμητης τη ςπολυκατοικιας σου). Εκεί περα γράφει εναν τριψήφιο αριθμο. Τον σημειώνεις και βγαίνεις παγανιά στη γειτονιά να βρεις το KV σου που θα εχει αυτόν τον τριψήφιο αριθμο (ή ψαχνεις σε databases στυλ fttxgr.eu) .


Α κατάλαβα. ΟΚ thanks!

----------


## 21706

Σε δυόμιση χρόνια λοιπόν θα έχουμε FttH στο κέντρο Αλεξάνδρας...

----------


## 3llinas

χαρικα στην αρχη ..... μετα ειδα οτι το kv μου ειναι για q2/2019 και συνηλθα .....υπαρχει περιπτωση να γινει πιο νωρις??

----------


## nnn

> χαρικα στην αρχη ..... μετα ειδα οτι το kv μου ειναι για q2/2019 και συνηλθα .....υπαρχει περιπτωση να γινει πιο νωρις??


Πιο αργά μπορεί, νωρίτερα μάλλον όχι.

----------


## dimitris_13

Οι τεχνολογίες που εγκαθιστούν οι Vodafone και Wind

----------


## sakels

μια μικρη αντιδραση της forthnet στο παρακατω "γραμμα" στην καθημερινη:

"Προς ενημέρωση των αναγνωστών σας, θα θέλαμε να υπενθυμίσουμε, ότι η Forthnet είχε εγκαίρως και δημοσίως διατυπώσει τις αντιρρήσεις της σχετικά με τη διαδικασία που σχεδιάστηκε από την ΕΕΤΤ, επισημαίνοντας ασάφειες, αοριστίες και προχειρότητα. Ο ιδιότυπος αυτός διαγωνισμός έγινε πριν ρυθμιστούν από την ΕΕΤΤ βασικές παράμετροι που επηρεάζουν τα επενδυτικά σχέδια κάθε ορθολογικού και τεχνοκράτη επενδυτή, ενώ παράλληλα δεν υπήρχαν αντικειμενικά κριτήρια και διαδικασίες αξιολόγησης των προτάσεων αλλά ούτε προβλέψεις που να εξασφαλίζουν τη διαφάνεια, όπως για το δημόσιο άνοιγμα των προσφορών και την υποβολή τυχόν ενστάσεων. Η απόρριψη των προτάσεων της Forthnet από την ΕΕΤΤ είναι κατά τη γνώμη μας αυθαίρετη και ως εκ τούτου η εταιρεία μας επιφυλάχθηκε να ασκήσει κάθε νόμιμο μέσο προκειμένου να προστατεύσει τα επιχειρηματικά της συμφέροντα."

πηγη:
http://www.kathimerini.gr/913860/opi...ata-anagnwstwn

----------


## nnn

Η απόφαση της ΕΕΤΤ λέει καθαρά πως δεν έδωσε εγγυήσεις χρηματοδότησης που να είναι αποδεκτές.

----------


## sakels

παντως η ελληψη διασικασιας ενστασης ειναι καπως.

δηλαδη πως ετυχε και wind voda δεν ζητησαν ουτε μια ιδια περιοχη?

----------


## emeliss

> Η απόφαση της ΕΕΤΤ λέει καθαρά πως δεν έδωσε εγγυήσεις χρηματοδότησης που να είναι αποδεκτές.


Και λέει η Forthnet, τι είναι αποδεκτό; Ήταν ορισμένο με σαφήνεια ή ήταν στην κρίση του χ; Αφήνει λοιπόν ανοικτό το ενδεχόμενο η Forthnet να ζήτησει μέτρα, δηλαδή πάγωμα του έργου.



> δηλαδη πως ετυχε και wind voda δεν ζητησαν ουτε μια ιδια περιοχη?


Δεν έτυχε. Κατέβηκαν συνεννοημένοι.

----------


## anderm

Δεν μπορεί να κάνει κάτι, στη δημόσια διαβούλευση είχε αναφέρει τους ενδοιασμούς της και μεγάλη αντίρρηση σχετικά με την ''απαξίωση'' των υποδομών ADSL της.

----------


## ThReSh

> μια μικρη αντιδραση της forthnet στο παρακατω "γραμμα" στην καθημερινη:
> 
> "Προς ενημέρωση των αναγνωστών σας, θα θέλαμε να υπενθυμίσουμε, ότι η Forthnet είχε εγκαίρως και δημοσίως διατυπώσει τις αντιρρήσεις της σχετικά με τη διαδικασία που σχεδιάστηκε από την ΕΕΤΤ, επισημαίνοντας ασάφειες, αοριστίες και προχειρότητα. Ο ιδιότυπος αυτός διαγωνισμός έγινε πριν ρυθμιστούν από την ΕΕΤΤ βασικές παράμετροι που επηρεάζουν τα επενδυτικά σχέδια κάθε ορθολογικού και τεχνοκράτη επενδυτή, ενώ παράλληλα δεν υπήρχαν αντικειμενικά κριτήρια και διαδικασίες αξιολόγησης των προτάσεων αλλά ούτε προβλέψεις που να εξασφαλίζουν τη διαφάνεια, όπως για το δημόσιο άνοιγμα των προσφορών και την υποβολή τυχόν ενστάσεων. Η απόρριψη των προτάσεων της Forthnet από την ΕΕΤΤ είναι κατά τη γνώμη μας αυθαίρετη και ως εκ τούτου η εταιρεία μας επιφυλάχθηκε να ασκήσει κάθε νόμιμο μέσο προκειμένου να προστατεύσει τα επιχειρηματικά της συμφέροντα."
> 
> πηγη:
> http://www.kathimerini.gr/913860/opi...ata-anagnwstwn


Forthnet is now known as QQ Telecoms...

Σοβαρά τώρα, υπάρχει άτομο που θα πει κρίμα και θα νοιαστεί ενώ ξέρει πχ την πολιτική της Forthnet με τα peerings? Όταν ήταν αλαζόνας ήταν καλά ε? Καμία συμπόνια...




> Δεν μπορεί να κάνει κάτι, στη δημόσια διαβούλευση είχε αναφέρει τους ενδοιασμούς της και μεγάλη αντίρρηση σχετικά με την ''απαξίωση'' των υποδομών ADSL της.



Ε ναι, έπρεπε να κάτσουμε καμιά 10ετία ακόμα στο adsl για να μην απαξιωθούν οι υποδομές της ή να ρίξει το κράτος (αποκλειστικά) ίνες και μετά να τις χαρίσει στη Forthnet.  :Razz:

----------


## sakels

> Δεν μπορεί να κάνει κάτι, στη δημόσια διαβούλευση είχε αναφέρει τους ενδοιασμούς της και μεγάλη αντίρρηση σχετικά με την ''απαξίωση'' των υποδομών ADSL της.


ναι οκ αλλα στην τελικη πηρε μερος στην διαδικασια (ακουστηκε οτι ζητησε 10 ακ)  αλλα δεν της δωσαν τιποτα! 
λογικα αυτες τα ακ τα ειχαν συνενοηθει ηδη οι αλλοι δυο. τεσπα θα δειξει πως θα κινηθει

----------


## UltraB

Να ρωτήσω κάτι; Η Α και η Β φάση αφορούν ήδη υφιστάμενες καμπίνες;
Δηλαδή μόνο όπου υπάρχει ήδη VDSL;

Τι γίνεται με αυτούς που ανήκουν σε DSLAM και είναι >1χλμ μακριά;

Θα προστεθούν νέες καμπίνες; Γιατί αν όχι, δεν μας βλέπω ποτέ να παίρνουμε VDSL...  :Sad:

----------


## George98

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι; Η Α και η Β φάση αφορούν ήδη υφιστάμενες καμπίνες;
> Δηλαδή μόνο όπου υπάρχει ήδη VDSL;
> 
> Τι γίνεται με αυτούς που ανήκουν σε DSLAM και είναι >1χλμ μακριά;
> 
> Θα προστεθούν νέες καμπίνες; Γιατί αν όχι, δεν μας βλέπω ποτέ να παίρνουμε VDSL...


Όχι οι περισσότεροι που θα αναβαθμιστούν σε VDSL Vectoring δεν είχαν καν VDSL όπως εγώ για παράδειγμα(Αιγάλεω) και είμαι 2,3 χιλιόμετρα από το ΑΚ

----------


## adiS

Ώρες ώρες με το μικρό μου μυαλό δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω μερικές εταιρείες(forthnet) τι θέλουν.

Έγινε ένας "διαγωνισμός" πήρε μέρος, για λόγους που αναφέρονται από την ΕΕΤΤ δεν μπόρεσε να προχωρήσει και τώρα φταίει η διαδικασία. 

Προσπαθεί να μαζέψει τα ασυμμάζευτα. Εντάξει δεν περιμένω να βγει και να πει χρωστάμε παντού και δεν έχουμε λεφτά να φτιάξουμε δικό μας δίκτυο, αλλά να προκαλεί με αντιδράσεις "η εταιρεία μας επιφυλάχθηκε να ασκήσει κάθε νόμιμο μέσο προκειμένου να προστατεύσει τα επιχειρηματικά της συμφέροντα." το μόνο που μου προκαλούν είναι απέχθεια.

----------


## Pokas

> Η απόφαση της ΕΕΤΤ λέει καθαρά πως δεν έδωσε εγγυήσεις χρηματοδότησης που να είναι αποδεκτές.


όχι ακριβώς εγγυήσεις χρηματοδότησης, αυτό αφορά τα καλύμματα με τα οποία θα μπορούσε να πάρει δανεισμό. 
Εννοείς μάλλον οτι δεν μπόρεσε να αποδείξει οτι μπορεί να υποστηρίξει με χρηματοδότηση ένα επενδυτικό πλανο.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> παντως η ελληψη διασικασιας ενστασης ειναι καπως.
> 
> δηλαδη πως ετυχε και wind voda δεν ζητησαν ουτε μια ιδια περιοχη?


Είχαν πει ότι θα συνεργαστούν γι' αυτό το έργο και ότι δε θα μπει η μία στα "χωράφια" της άλλης. Τι είδους συνεργασία είναι, δεν ξέρουμε ακριβώς...

----------


## emeliss

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι; Η Α και η Β φάση αφορούν ήδη υφιστάμενες καμπίνες;
> Δηλαδή μόνο όπου υπάρχει ήδη VDSL;
> 
> Τι γίνεται με αυτούς που ανήκουν σε DSLAM και είναι >1χλμ μακριά;
> 
> Θα προστεθούν νέες καμπίνες; Γιατί αν όχι, δεν μας βλέπω ποτέ να παίρνουμε VDSL...


Αν δεν είδες κάπου ως τώρα το αστικό που είσαι, τότε κάνεις υπομονή για την ολοκλήρωση της τρίτης φάσης, μπας και το πάρει κάποιος. Βέβαια εκεί η υποχρέωση κάλυψης είναι πολύ μικρή 30%.

----------


## paravoid

Είναι πεποίθηση μου εδώ και χρόνια (και το έχω αναφέρει και εδώ ορισμένες φορές) ότι η εταιρική κουλτούρα της Forthnet διατρέχεται από μια αλαζονεία, σε όλα τα επίπεδα της εταιρίας. Το πιθανότερο είναι ότι έχει προκύψει από τις πρώτες μέρες ύπαρξης της, όταν ακόμα ήταν πρωτοπόρος του Internet στην Ελλάδα (με καταγωγή στο ΙΤΕ κ.τλ.) και από το γεγονός ότι προϋπήρξε όλων των εναλλακτικών που ξεπήδησαν κατά τα χρόνια ακμής των τηλεποικοινωνιών και μετέπειτα της ευρυζωνικότητας, και επέζησε των περισσοτέρων αυτών που είτε χρεοκώπησαν, είτε απορροφήθηκαν.

Τα χρόνια πέρασαν, η εταιρία πλέον είναι βυθισμένη στα χρέη, ανήκει πλέον στην κατηγορία των μικρών παικτών μιας υπανάπτυκτης τηλεπικοινωνιακά χώρας, και ανήκει σχεδόν κατά το ήμιση σε δύο από τους ανταγωνιστές της, αλλά η εταιρική κουλτούρα παρέμεινε, μιας και όπως όλες οι εταιρικές κουλτούρες, είναι δύσκολο να αποβληθεί. Έτσι έχουμε ένα φαινόμενο που είναι σπάνιο, ίσως και μοναδικό στον κόσμο: να έχουμε έναν incumbent πολύ πιο συννενοήσιμο, ανοιχτό, διαφανή, συνεργάσιμο σε όλα τα επίπεδα, ο οποίος μάλιστα είναι και subsidiary τεράστιας τηλεπικοινωνιακής πολυεθνικής, απ' ότι ο τελευταίος ή προτελευταίος (αναλόγως του τι μετράμε) τηλεπικοινωνιακός παίκτης στη χώρα.

Μου φαίνεται φυσικό λοιπόν ότι στον echo chamber που βρίσκονται τα στελέχη και οι εργαζόμενοι της Forthnet, ο αποκλεισμός τους από τα NGA δίκτυα τους φαίνεται αδιανόητος, και σίγουρα όχι δικό τους φταίξιμο. Ότι, δηλαδή, φταίνει σίγουρα «οι άλλοι», «οι κακοί», «το κράτος», «τα συμφέροντα», «οι πολυεθνικές». Αγνοούν το γεγονός όλων των κακών, φτωχών επιλογών που διαχρονικά έχουν πάρει, επίσης σε όλα τα επίπεδα, καθώς και του γεγονότος ότι σε μια consolidated αγορά δεν έχουν ελπίδα επιβίωσης, και θεωρούν ότι είναι απλά, οι ριγμένοι της υπόθεσης. Είναι δύσκολο βέβαια να κρίνει κανείς απ'έξω· μπορεί και να μην είναι έτσι και να έχουν δίκιο, ή απλά να είναι ένα PR stunt και να ξέρουν ότι δεν είχαν ελπίδα να κερδίσουν ούτε αυτά τα 10 Α/Κ, αλλά η αίσθηση μου από αυτά που βλέπω διαχρονικά, είναι πως είναι, απλά, μια σταθερή εδώ και χρόνια άρνηση της εταιρίας να δεχτεί τη σκληρή πραγματικότητα.

----------


## UltraB

> Αν δεν είδες κάπου ως τώρα το αστικό που είσαι, τότε κάνεις υπομονή για την ολοκλήρωση της τρίτης φάσης, μπας και το πάρει κάποιος. Βέβαια εκεί η υποχρέωση κάλυψης είναι πολύ μικρή 30%.


Δεν νομίζω ότι έχουν την ίδια αρίθμηση. Στο κουτί έξω από το σπίτι γράφει 402 - 03 ή 403 - 02 αν θυμάμαι καλά.

----------


## kostas2005

Που υπάρχει το αρχικο pdf που βλέπαμε τις αναβαθμίσεις?
Με ενδιαφέρει για Γέρακα μια καμπίνα η 405 αλλά και για ελληνορώσων χωρίς να ξέρω ακόμα την καμπίνα.

----------


## jkoukos

Στο 1ο μήνυμα του θέματος βρίσκεις το σχετικό αρχείο για Vodafone και Wind κι εδώ για του ΟΤΕ.
Η περιοχή των Ελληνορώσων καλύπτεται από το αστικό κέντρο Ψυχικού που το ανέλαβε ο ΟΤΕ και του Γηροκομείου, αντίστοιχα της Vodafone.

- - - Updated - - -




> Δεν νομίζω ότι έχουν την ίδια αρίθμηση. Στο κουτί έξω από το σπίτι γράφει 402 - 03 ή 403 - 02 αν θυμάμαι καλά.


Στην περιοχή μου (Γηροκομείο) οι καμπίνες που έχει τοποθετήσει η Vodafone, έχουν την ίδια ακριβώς αρίθμηση με την αντίστοιχη του ΟΤΕ που είναι πλησίον και με την οποία συνδέεται.

----------


## AlexTselikas

Παιδια για κυκλαδες,εχουμε καμια πληροφορια?Εχουμε vdsl μονο σε αστικα κεντρα.Μεχρι να στησουν και καμπινες αντε γεια..

----------


## emeliss

> Παιδια για κυκλαδες,εχουμε καμια πληροφορια?Εχουμε vdsl μονο σε αστικα κεντρα.Μεχρι να στησουν και καμπινες αντε γεια..


Στην Πάρο - Παροικιά; Μέχρι τέλος του χρόνου από τον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## kostas2005

> Στο 1ο μήνυμα του θέματος βρίσκεις το σχετικό αρχείο για Vodafone και Wind κι εδώ για του ΟΤΕ.
> Η περιοχή των Ελληνορώσων καλύπτεται από το αστικό κέντρο Ψυχικού που το ανέλαβε ο ΟΤΕ και του Γηροκομείου, αντίστοιχα της Vodafone.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Στην περιοχή μου (Γηροκομείο) οι καμπίνες που έχει τοποθετήσει η Vodafone, έχουν την ίδια ακριβώς αρίθμηση με την αντίστοιχη του ΟΤΕ που είναι πλησίον και με την οποία συνδέεται.


Αν κατάλαβα καλά ο οτε στην φάση αυτή θα δώσει μόνο vectoring ?
fftx και gigabit μόνο από τους εναλλακτικούς και μόνο όπου έχει ανακοινωθεί?

Εκτός αν σε σπάνιες περιπτώσεις ενδιαφερθεί και εναλλακτικός και στήσει και αυτός δική του καμπίνα?
Τέτοια περίπτωση είναι το Γηροκομείο?

----------


## jkoukos

Μέχρι τώρα κάθε αστικό κέντρο έχει ανατεθεί σε έναν και μόνο πάροχο. Τι μπορεί να γίνει αργότερα, θα το δούμε.
Ο ΟΤΕ αναβαθμίζει τις δικές του καμπίνες, ενώ οι άλλοι πάροχοι τοποθετούν τις δικές τους πλησίον αυτών του ΟΤΕ. Αυτό έγινε και στο Γηροκομείο.

----------


## emeliss

> Αν κατάλαβα καλά ο οτε στην φάση αυτή θα δώσει μόνο vectoring ?
> fftx και gigabit μόνο από τους εναλλακτικούς και μόνο όπου έχει ανακοινωθεί?


Ναι. 
Gigabit;
Δυστυχώς , ακόμα και όταν ολοκληρωθεί το έργο οι συνδέσεις FTTH θα είναι σε ποσοστό 5-6%. Το gigabit είναι εμπορική ονομασία για να πεις ουάου. Στην πράξη οι τελικές ταχύτητες μπορεί να είναι μικρότερες από το ταπεινό 50αρι VDSL που έχουμε σήμερα αφού τα 2.5 του GPON σπάνε σε 64 συνδρομητές.

----------


## anderm

Το GPON έτσι και αλλιώς είναι μια cost effective μέθοδος για 100-άρες συνδέσεις. Ανάλογα το split ratio που χρησιμοποιήσεις θεωρητικά μπορούμε να πάμε στα 200-300Mbps. Για Gbit χρειάζεται active ethernet.

----------


## Andreaslar

> Ναι. 
> Gigabit;
> Δυστυχώς , ακόμα και όταν ολοκληρωθεί το έργο οι συνδέσεις FTTH θα είναι σε ποσοστό 5-6%. Το gigabit είναι εμπορική ονομασία για να πεις ουάου. Στην πράξη οι τελικές ταχύτητες μπορεί να είναι μικρότερες από το ταπεινό 50αρι VDSL που έχουμε σήμερα αφού τα 2.5 του GPON σπάνε σε 64 συνδρομητές.




Off Topic



Εντελώς μπακαλίστικα, τα 2.5gbit του KV, μοιράζονται σε 64 χρήστες. Αν υποθέσουμε ότι και οι 64 χρήστες συνεννοηθούν να κατεβάσουν κάτι ταυτόχρονα, τότε η πραγματική ταχύτητα πέφτει στα 40mbps.
Με τον εντελώς μπακαλίστικο τρόπο υπολογισμού, 1024mbps/8 = 128mb/s * 60s = 7,6GB/min (*10min = 76gb) (ή αν θες 40mpbs/8 = 5mb/s *60s = 300MB/min *10min = 3gB)

Πρακτικά είναι αδύνατο να την μπουκώσεις...

----------


## emeliss

Πρακτικά για gigabit έχει εγκαταλειφθεί.

----------


## fretwork

Ερώτηση:αστικό κέντρο Άγιος Γεώργιος (Μεσσολογγίου) στον Πειραιά σε ποιον πάροχο είναι ??
Μένω Δραπετσώνα και υποθέτω αυτό είναι το κέντρο μου

----------


## uncharted

> Το Vectoring Plus τι είναι; 200 Mbps?


V.plus = VDSL2 35 MHz (35b profile)

Φαντασου το σαν το ADSL2+ εναντι του ADSL1.

Παντως εδω η συγκριση με το G.Fast δεν ειναι και τοσο κολακευτικη: https://www.slideshare.net/Sckipio/gfast-vs-vdsl-35

----------


## MIKU

> Είναι πεποίθηση μου εδώ και χρόνια (και το έχω αναφέρει και εδώ ορισμένες φορές) ότι η εταιρική κουλτούρα της Forthnet διατρέχεται από μια αλαζονεία, σε όλα τα επίπεδα της εταιρίας. Το πιθανότερο είναι ότι έχει προκύψει από τις πρώτες μέρες ύπαρξης της, όταν ακόμα ήταν πρωτοπόρος του Internet στην Ελλάδα (με καταγωγή στο ΙΤΕ κ.τλ.) και από το γεγονός ότι προϋπήρξε όλων των εναλλακτικών που ξεπήδησαν κατά τα χρόνια ακμής των τηλεποικοινωνιών και μετέπειτα της ευρυζωνικότητας, και επέζησε των περισσοτέρων αυτών που είτε χρεοκώπησαν, είτε απορροφήθηκαν.
> 
> Τα χρόνια πέρασαν, η εταιρία πλέον είναι βυθισμένη στα χρέη, ανήκει πλέον στην κατηγορία των μικρών παικτών μιας υπανάπτυκτης τηλεπικοινωνιακά χώρας, και ανήκει σχεδόν κατά το ήμιση σε δύο από τους ανταγωνιστές της, αλλά η εταιρική κουλτούρα παρέμεινε, μιας και όπως όλες οι εταιρικές κουλτούρες, είναι δύσκολο να αποβληθεί. Έτσι έχουμε ένα φαινόμενο που είναι σπάνιο, ίσως και μοναδικό στον κόσμο: να έχουμε έναν incumbent πολύ πιο συννενοήσιμο, ανοιχτό, διαφανή, συνεργάσιμο σε όλα τα επίπεδα, ο οποίος μάλιστα είναι και subsidiary τεράστιας τηλεπικοινωνιακής πολυεθνικής, απ' ότι ο τελευταίος ή προτελευταίος (αναλόγως του τι μετράμε) τηλεπικοινωνιακός παίκτης στη χώρα.
> 
> Μου φαίνεται φυσικό λοιπόν ότι στον echo chamber που βρίσκονται τα στελέχη και οι εργαζόμενοι της Forthnet, ο αποκλεισμός τους από τα NGA δίκτυα τους φαίνεται αδιανόητος, και σίγουρα όχι δικό τους φταίξιμο. Ότι, δηλαδή, φταίνει σίγουρα «οι άλλοι», «οι κακοί», «το κράτος», «τα συμφέροντα», «οι πολυεθνικές». Αγνοούν το γεγονός όλων των κακών, φτωχών επιλογών που διαχρονικά έχουν πάρει, επίσης σε όλα τα επίπεδα, καθώς και του γεγονότος ότι σε μια consolidated αγορά δεν έχουν ελπίδα επιβίωσης, και θεωρούν ότι είναι απλά, οι ριγμένοι της υπόθεσης. Είναι δύσκολο βέβαια να κρίνει κανείς απ'έξω· μπορεί και να μην είναι έτσι και να έχουν δίκιο, ή απλά να είναι ένα PR stunt και να ξέρουν ότι δεν είχαν ελπίδα να κερδίσουν ούτε αυτά τα 10 Α/Κ, αλλά η αίσθηση μου από αυτά που βλέπω διαχρονικά, είναι πως είναι, απλά, μια σταθερή εδώ και χρόνια άρνηση της εταιρίας να δεχτεί τη σκληρή πραγματικότητα.


Πλέον δεν ανήκει στους ανταγωνιστές της αφού η αύξηση μετοχικού κεφαλαίου έγινε αποκλειστικά από τις τράπεζες..ο νέος ιδιοκτήτης της είναι οι τράπεζες...

- - - Updated - - -

Άντε να δούμε τους 2 εναλλακτικούς να πουλάνε στον οτε...λογικά δε θα πρέπει να κάνουν καμιά πρόσληψη τεχνικών;;

----------


## CptBill

> V.plus = VDSL2 35 MHz (35b profile)
> 
> Φαντασου το σαν το ADSL2+ εναντι του ADSL1.
> 
> Παντως εδω η συγκριση με το G.Fast δεν ειναι και τοσο κολακευτικη: https://www.slideshare.net/Sckipio/gfast-vs-vdsl-35


μονο λινκ με κουμπακι "buy now g.fast mini dslam" δεν ελειπε απο τη "παρουσιαση" του g.fast  :Laughing:

----------


## uncharted

> Θα δεχτώ το να είναι το 1 Gbps σχετικά επιτεύξιμο σε 5 χρόνια, αλλά 5, 10 και ό,τι άλλο...er... θα αποτελούσε μεγάλη έκπληξη αν και φυσικά όσο ζεις ελπίζεις.


Και 10 Gbps μπορει να φτασει:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DOCSIS#Comparison

DSP + Moore's law = higher speeds

Το προβλημα (οπως και στο GPON της Inalan) ειναι οτι μιλαμε για shared medium, γι' αυτο και τα bandwidth caps. Εδω φαινεται η ανωτεροτητα του xDSL ως dedicated medium... οποτε θα προτιμησω G.Fast χωρις bandwidth caps. Χωρια το μερεμετι του FTTH.




> Είναι πεποίθηση μου εδώ και χρόνια (και το έχω αναφέρει και εδώ ορισμένες φορές) ότι η εταιρική κουλτούρα της Forthnet διατρέχεται από μια αλαζονεία, σε όλα τα επίπεδα της εταιρίας. Το πιθανότερο είναι ότι έχει προκύψει από τις πρώτες μέρες ύπαρξης της, όταν ακόμα ήταν πρωτοπόρος του Internet στην Ελλάδα (με καταγωγή στο ΙΤΕ κ.τλ.) και από το γεγονός ότι προϋπήρξε όλων των εναλλακτικών που ξεπήδησαν κατά τα χρόνια ακμής των τηλεποικοινωνιών και μετέπειτα της ευρυζωνικότητας, και επέζησε των περισσοτέρων αυτών που είτε χρεοκώπησαν, είτε απορροφήθηκαν.
> 
> Τα χρόνια πέρασαν, η εταιρία πλέον είναι βυθισμένη στα χρέη, ανήκει πλέον στην κατηγορία των μικρών παικτών μιας υπανάπτυκτης τηλεπικοινωνιακά χώρας, και ανήκει σχεδόν κατά το ήμιση σε δύο από τους ανταγωνιστές της, αλλά η εταιρική κουλτούρα παρέμεινε, μιας και όπως όλες οι εταιρικές κουλτούρες, είναι δύσκολο να αποβληθεί. Έτσι έχουμε ένα φαινόμενο που είναι σπάνιο, ίσως και μοναδικό στον κόσμο: να έχουμε έναν incumbent πολύ πιο συννενοήσιμο, ανοιχτό, διαφανή, συνεργάσιμο σε όλα τα επίπεδα, ο οποίος μάλιστα είναι και subsidiary τεράστιας τηλεπικοινωνιακής πολυεθνικής, απ' ότι ο τελευταίος ή προτελευταίος (αναλόγως του τι μετράμε) τηλεπικοινωνιακός παίκτης στη χώρα.
> 
> Μου φαίνεται φυσικό λοιπόν ότι στον echo chamber που βρίσκονται τα στελέχη και οι εργαζόμενοι της Forthnet, ο αποκλεισμός τους από τα NGA δίκτυα τους φαίνεται αδιανόητος, και σίγουρα όχι δικό τους φταίξιμο. Ότι, δηλαδή, φταίνει σίγουρα «οι άλλοι», «οι κακοί», «το κράτος», «τα συμφέροντα», «οι πολυεθνικές». Αγνοούν το γεγονός όλων των κακών, φτωχών επιλογών που διαχρονικά έχουν πάρει, επίσης σε όλα τα επίπεδα, καθώς και του γεγονότος ότι σε μια consolidated αγορά δεν έχουν ελπίδα επιβίωσης, και θεωρούν ότι είναι απλά, οι ριγμένοι της υπόθεσης. Είναι δύσκολο βέβαια να κρίνει κανείς απ'έξω· μπορεί και να μην είναι έτσι και να έχουν δίκιο, ή απλά να είναι ένα PR stunt και να ξέρουν ότι δεν είχαν ελπίδα να κερδίσουν ούτε αυτά τα 10 Α/Κ, αλλά η αίσθηση μου από αυτά που βλέπω διαχρονικά, είναι πως είναι, απλά, μια σταθερή εδώ και χρόνια άρνηση της εταιρίας να δεχτεί τη σκληρή πραγματικότητα.


Ετσι ακριβως. Αλαζονεια με τα GR-IX peerings, απροθυμια να δωσουν 10αρι upload σε VDSL, λογιστηριο με κουτοπονηρες τακτικες κλπ κλπ.

Καταντησανε "δεινοσαυροι" και δεν τους λυπαμαι καθολου.




> Το GPON έτσι και αλλιώς είναι μια cost effective μέθοδος για 100-άρες συνδέσεις. Ανάλογα το split ratio που χρησιμοποιήσεις θεωρητικά μπορούμε να πάμε στα 200-300Mbps. Για Gbit χρειάζεται active ethernet.


Υπαρχει και το WDM-PON, αλλα δεν ξερω αν και ποτε θα το δουμε εδω.




> μονο λινκ με κουμπακι "buy now g.fast mini dslam" δεν ελειπε απο τη "παρουσιαση" του g.fast


Ολοι θελουν να βγαλουν λεφτα, αυτο ομως δεν νομιζω να αναιρει τα πλεονεκτηματα του G.Fast. Δεν λενε κατι ψευδες τα πινακακια. 

Για FTTB (μικρο μηκος βροχου) ειναι ο,τι πρεπει το G.Fast και θα scaleαρει μεχρι τα 10 Gbps περιπου σε μελλοντικα revisions...

----------


## iLLiCiT

... και εμείς που είμαστε στα ~500μ θα χρειαστεί να πάρουμε τα βουνά ή να περιμένουμε το 2025 ...

----------


## adiS

> ... και εμείς που είμαστε στα ~500μ θα χρειαστεί να πάρουμε τα βουνά ή να περιμένουμε το 2025 ...


Δυστυχώς τόσο καιρό περιμέναμε εμείς που ήμασταν μακριά από το κέντρο. Τώρα θα περιμένουν οι πελάτες που είναι κοντά.

Πάντα πρέπει να είναι κάποιος δυσαρεστημένος δεν θέλουν να μας βλέπουν χαρούμενους!

----------


## achilleas13

Κυψέλη τίποτα; Ξέρει κανείς τι παίζει;

----------


## Collective_Soul

> Εγώ για την περιοχή μας και για Wind που είδα απογοητεύτηκα. Το καλό είναι ότι έχουμε σύντομους χρόνους (Q4/17 και Q1/18). Το κακό είναι ότι θα έχουμε απλό vectoring (ταχύτητες έως 100). Όπως έγραψα αλλού, δεν με βλέπω προσωπικά για πιο γρήγορο (= πιο ακριβό) πακέτο, όπως και πολύ κόσμο, αλλά οφείλω να τονίσω ότι θεωρώ άδικο μετά από τόση διαφήμιση οι μεγάλες ταχύτητες να αφορούν λίγα, συγκεκριμένα αστικά κέντρα (FTTH μόνο σε Καλαμάτα, Ακαδημίας, Φιλελλήνων, Κεραμεικό, Κωλλέτη, Σόλωνος, Κολωνό, Πατήσια, ενώ G.fast έχει σε άλλες καμπίνες στα ίδια κέντρα, + 3 κέντρα της Κρήτης).


Στο δικο μου καφαο που μπηκε ΟΤΕ καμπινα θα υποστηριζει G.Fast ;;

----------


## jkoukos

> Κυψέλη τίποτα; Ξέρει κανείς τι παίζει;


Ανάλογα σε ποιο αστικό κέντρο ανήκεις, Πατησίων ή Άρης, το έχει αναλάβει αντίστοιχα Wind ή Vodafone.
Κοιτάς στο 1ο μήνυμα του θέματος, για περισσότερες πληροφορίες για τον προγραμματισμό.

----------


## emeliss

> Στο δικο μου καφαο που μπηκε ΟΤΕ καμπινα θα υποστηριζει G.Fast ;;


g.fast από καμπίνα δεν έχει ιδιαίτερο νόημα. Ο ΟΤΕ δεν έχει δηλώσει πως θα χρησιμοποιήσει τώρα g.fast. Και η Wind που το έχει δηλώσει είναι στο φλου αφού τα έχει βάλει όλα μαζί (vectoring/v.plus/g.fast) που πρακτικά δεν γίνεται.

----------


## Pokas

> g.fast από καμπίνα δεν έχει ιδιαίτερο νόημα. Ο ΟΤΕ δεν έχει δηλώσει πως θα χρησιμοποιήσει τώρα g.fast. Και η Wind που το έχει δηλώσει είναι στο φλου αφού τα έχει βάλει όλα μαζί (vectoring/v.plus/g.fast) που πρακτικά δεν γίνεται.


Πέραν του ΟΤΕ, γιατί δεν έχει νόημα; Σε μικρά καλωδιακά μήκη 100-200μ δεν είναι οκ;

----------


## emeliss

Οχι. Στο 20-30 μέτρα είναι ok. Στα 100-200 μέτρα θα προτιμηθεί το 35b όποτε αυτόματα βγαίνει εκτός το g.fast λόγω κανονισμού φάσματος.

----------


## Pokas

> Οχι. Στο 20-30 μέτρα είναι ok. Στα 100-200 μέτρα θα προτιμηθεί το 35b όποτε αυτόματα βγαίνει εκτός το g.fast λόγω κανονισμού φάσματος.


α! λόγω οτι καλύπτεται απο άλλη τεχνολογία και δεν θα προτιμηθει ε;

- - - Updated - - -

Thanks!  :One thumb up: 

- - - Updated - - -

Καλά στα 20-30 πρέπει να είναι μέσα στο κτήριο η πηγή, σωστά;

----------


## emeliss

Το g.fast σχεδιάστηκε για το μέρος που είναι το box. Θα μπορούσε βέβαια να μπει και στην εισαγωγή του κτιρίου.

----------


## Pokas

> Το g.fast σχεδιάστηκε για το μέρος που είναι το box. Θα μπορούσε βέβαια να μπει και στην εισαγωγή του κτιρίου.


Αντε; πάνω στην κολώνα δηλαδή;

----------


## uncharted

> Αντε; πάνω στην κολώνα δηλαδή;


FTTdp (G.Fast DPU).

----------


## fretwork

> Ερώτηση:αστικό κέντρο Άγιος Γεώργιος (Μεσσολογγίου) στον Πειραιά σε ποιον πάροχο είναι ??
> Μένω Δραπετσώνα και υποθέτω αυτό είναι το κέντρο μου


αν μπορεί κανείς να με διαφωτίσει θα το εκτιμούσα πολύ

----------


## 21706

> αν μπορεί κανείς να με διαφωτίσει θα το εκτιμούσα πολύ


Αν το τηλέφωνό σου είναι ένα από αυτά
46(1,2)XXXX, 463(0~8)XXX, 408(0~4)XXX
είσαι στα κέντρο Άγιος Γεώργιος.

----------


## gravis

> Ναι. 
> Gigabit;
> Δυστυχώς , ακόμα και όταν ολοκληρωθεί το έργο οι συνδέσεις FTTH θα είναι σε ποσοστό 5-6%. Το gigabit είναι εμπορική ονομασία για να πεις ουάου. Στην πράξη οι τελικές ταχύτητες μπορεί να είναι μικρότερες από το ταπεινό 50αρι VDSL που έχουμε σήμερα αφού τα 2.5 του GPON σπάνε σε 64 συνδρομητές.


Η wind δηλαδη gpon Θα παίξει?

----------


## emeliss

Στο 9% που δηλώνει πλέον και μπορεί να μικρύνει και άλλο; Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα ναι. Δεν θυμάμαι στα δελτία τύπου να υπήρχαν τεχνικές λεπτομέρειες. Εμπορικά/διαφημιστικά ήταν στο στυλ το αμάξι πάει με 280 χλμ/ώρα και καίει 5λ/100χλμ. Πχ η Καλαμάτα παρουσιάστηκε με ένα τρόπο που αφήνει να υπονοηθεί ότι θα γεμίσει με FTTH και τελικά θα υπάρχουν 4 αν θυμάμαι καλά καμπίνες FTTH και όλες οι άλλες vectoring.
Κάποια στιγμή θα μάθουμε περισσότερα για το τεχνικό κομμάτι.

----------


## bazzil

> Στο 9% που δηλώνει πλέον και μπορεί να μικρύνει και άλλο; Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα ναι. Δεν θυμάμαι στα δελτία τύπου να υπήρχαν τεχνικές λεπτομέρειες. Εμπορικά/διαφημιστικά ήταν στο στυλ το αμάξι πάει με 280 χλμ/ώρα και καίει 5λ/100χλμ. Πχ η Καλαμάτα παρουσιάστηκε με ένα τρόπο που αφήνει να υπονοηθεί ότι θα γεμίσει με FTTH και τελικά θα υπάρχουν 4 αν θυμάμαι καλά καμπίνες FTTH και όλες οι άλλες vectoring.
> Κάποια στιγμή θα μάθουμε περισσότερα για το τεχνικό κομμάτι.


Έτσι όπως το παρουσίασαν στην Καλαμάτα και εγώ αυτό κατάλαβα. Ότι θα δίνουν παντού. Προσωπικά έχω την αίσθηση πως τα έργα της wind θα είναι αντίστοιχα του μετρό Θεσσαλονίκης. Βέβαια δεσμεύονται μέσα σε δυο χρόνια να έχουν ολοκληρώσει το έργο αλλά θα δείξει. Στο τέλος βλέπω να τα αναλαμβάνει ο ΟΤΕ και θα είμαστε στο ίδιο έργο θεατές.

----------


## emeliss

Δεν δεσμεύονται απλά. Έχουν υποχρέωση αλλιώς χάνουν την περιοχή. Θα την δώσουν αλλά με vectoring και χαλκό.

----------


## Ripper18

Το δικό μου Κ.Κ 307 Α.Κ Καλλιθέας δεν είναι στην λίστα της WIND λόγω απόστασης από το Α.Κ Καλλιθέας(1000 μέτρα περίπου) ?Υπάρχει πρόβλεψη πότε θα  γίνουν VDSL Vectoring τα υπόλοιπα Κ.Κ?

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Το δικό μου Κ.Κ 307 Α.Κ Καλλιθέας δεν είναι στην λίστα της WIND λόγω απόστασης από το Α.Κ Καλλιθέας(1000 μέτρα περίπου) ?Υπάρχει πρόβλεψη πότε θα  γίνουν VDSL Vectoring τα υπόλοιπα Κ.Κ?


Όσες καμπίνες έχουν μείνει "ορφανές", θα επιλεγούν στην Γ' Φάση σε 2-3 μήνες και όσες δεν πάρουν οι εναλλακτικοί, θα τις πάρει ο ΟΤΕ.

----------


## MitsosLarissa

Εγώ παιδιά έχω την εξής απορία. Παίρνω γραμμή από το καφάο 441 του Α/Κ Ακαδημίας (που όπως και το 442 που είναι σε διπλανό τετράγωνο) θα αναβαθμιστεί σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα μέχρι το 2ο τρίμηνο το 2018 απο την Wind. Το καφάο 419 που είναι ένα τετράγωνο πιο πίσω δεν θα αναβαθμιστεί, διότι μάλλον είναι κάτω από τα 550 μέτρα όπως και το 301 που είναι σε κάποιο άλλο τετράγωνο (Έχω βάλει τα σημεία στον συνημμένο χάρτη).

Μέχρι εδώ καλά. Το ερώτημα μου τότε γιατί η Forthnet δεν μου βάζει VDSL έστω από Α/Κ αφού η απόσταση του 441 και του σπιτιού μου,  ζήτημα να είναι 750-800 μέτρα, και μου λέει ότι και καλά είμαι κοντά στα 1600-1700 μέτρα; Μήπως γιατί δεν θέλει να πληρώνει παραπάνω στον ΟΤΕ;

Anyway, τον Νοέμβριο του 2018 (λογικά θα έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί οι αντίστοιχες καμπίνες μέχρι τότε), που λήγει το συμβόλαιο που έχω, οπότε αν συνεχίσει να μου λέει τα ίδια, θα αλλάξω πάροχο 1000%. Πάντως τους έχω κάνει ήδη κράξιμο για αυτό τόσο και τηλεφωνικά, αλλά και μέσω social networks. Και φυσικά δεν άφησα ασχολίαστο το ότι έφαγαν "πόρτα" από την ΕΕΤΤ

----------


## bazzil

> Εγώ παιδιά έχω την εξής απορία. Παίρνω γραμμή από το καφάο 441 του Α/Κ Ακαδημίας (που όπως και το 442 που είναι σε διπλανό τετράγωνο) θα αναβαθμιστεί σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα μέχρι το 2ο τρίμηνο το 2018 απο την Wind. Το καφάο 419 που είναι ένα τετράγωνο πιο πίσω δεν θα αναβαθμιστεί, διότι μάλλον είναι κάτω από τα 550 μέτρα όπως και το 301 που είναι σε κάποιο άλλο τετράγωνο (Έχω βάλει τα σημεία στον συνημμένο χάρτη).
> 
> Μέχρι εδώ καλά. Το ερώτημα μου τότε γιατί η Forthnet δεν μου βάζει VDSL έστω από Α/Κ αφού η απόσταση του 441 και του σπιτιού μου,  ζήτημα να είναι 750-800 μέτρα, και μου λέει ότι και καλά είμαι κοντά στα 1600-1700 μέτρα; Μήπως γιατί δεν θέλει να πληρώνει παραπάνω στον ΟΤΕ;
> 
> Anyway, τον Νοέμβριο του 2018 (λογικά θα έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί οι αντίστοιχες καμπίνες μέχρι τότε), που λήγει το συμβόλαιο που έχω, οπότε αν συνεχίσει να μου λέει τα ίδια, θα αλλάξω πάροχο 1000%. Πάντως τους έχω κάνει ήδη κράξιμο για αυτό τόσο και τηλεφωνικά, αλλά και μέσω social networks. Και φυσικά δεν άφησα ασχολίαστο το ότι έφαγαν "πόρτα" από την ΕΕΤΤ


Την απόσταση μη την μετράς στην ευθεία. Τα καλώδια μπορεί να κάνουν κύκλους μέχρι να φτάσουν στην δική σου καμπίνα. Σε άλλο πάροχο ρώτησες;

----------


## emeliss

> Το δικό μου Κ.Κ 307 Α.Κ Καλλιθέας δεν είναι στην λίστα της WIND λόγω απόστασης από το Α.Κ Καλλιθέας(1000 μέτρα περίπου) ?Υπάρχει πρόβλεψη πότε θα  γίνουν VDSL Vectoring τα υπόλοιπα Κ.Κ?


Η τυπική υποχρέωση ανά αστικό για όλους πλην του ΟΤΕ ήταν να καλύψουν το 50% των καφάο. Δεν υπάρχει πρόβλεψη.

- - - Updated - - -




> Όσες καμπίνες έχουν μείνει "ορφανές", θα επιλεγούν στην Γ' Φάση σε 2-3 μήνες και όσες δεν πάρουν οι εναλλακτικοί, θα τις πάρει ο ΟΤΕ.


Ώωωπααααα. Όσα καφάο μείνουν ορφανά θα μπουν προς διάθεση αλλά μπορεί να μην τα πάρει κανείς. Στην 3η φάση θα παίξουν μόνο τα αστικά που δεν τα κέρδισε κανείς ως τώρα. Μεμονωμένα καφάο από αστικά που έχουν δοθεί αλλά έμειναν ορφανά θα παίξουν πολύ αργότερα στην ετήσια ανάθεση.

----------


## MitsosLarissa

> Την απόσταση μη την μετράς στην ευθεία. Τα καλώδια μπορεί να κάνουν κύκλους μέχρι να φτάσουν στην δική σου καμπίνα. Σε άλλο πάροχο ρώτησες;


Αυτό το ξέρω, αλλά κάτι δεν μου αρέσει, γιατί ΟΛΟΙ πλην της Forthnet, μου είπαν ότι μπορώ να βάλω τουλάχιστον έως 30-35 mbps. Τώρα η Forthnet λέει ψέμματα ή οι υπόλοιποι για να με πάρουν πελάτη;

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Ώωωπααααα. Όσα καφάο μείνουν ορφανά θα μπουν προς διάθεση αλλά μπορεί να μην τα πάρει κανείς. Στην 3ήμερο φάση θα παίξουν μόνο τα αστικά που δεν τα κέρδισε κανείς ως τώρα. Μεμονωμένα καφάο από αστικά που έχουν δοθεί αλλά έμειναν ορφανά θα παίξουν πολύ αργότερα στην ετήσια ανάθεση.


Εγώ αυτό είχα καταλάβει. Sorry...  :Sorry:

----------


## uncharted

Υπαρχει κοσμος που παιρνει VDSL απο A/K (λογω κοντινης αποστασης), αλλα τα κοντινα KV δεν θα παρουν αναβαθμιση συντομα. Θα υπαρξει θεμα με το vectoring αν δεν υποστηριζεται απο ολες τις γραμμες...

----------


## stefanos1999

Σήμερα ειμαι forthnet adsl σε καφαο (~120m από το σπίτι) xωρις ακόμη vdsl. 
Βλέπω στην αρχική σελίδα ότι το καφαο μου το πήρε η Wind. 
Με τα σημερινά δεδομένα που είναι γνωστά τι επιλογές ταχύτητας θα υπάρχουν όταν ολοκληρωθεί η αναβάθμιση του καφαο από τη WIND; 
Να παραμείνω forthenet δεν παίζει;

----------


## MitsosLarissa

> Σήμερα ειμαι forthnet adsl σε καφαο (~120m από το σπίτι) xωρις ακόμη vdsl. 
> Βλέπω στην αρχική σελίδα ότι το καφαο μου το πήρε η Wind. 
> Με τα σημερινά δεδομένα που είναι γνωστά τι επιλογές ταχύτητας θα υπάρχουν όταν ολοκληρωθεί η αναβάθμιση του καφαο από τη WIND; 
> Να παραμείνω forthenet δεν παίζει;


Βάση του κανονισμού, ο πάροχος που θα βάλει τις καμπίνες, θα είναι υποχρεωμένος να δίνει χονδρική (καμπίνες) και στους υπόλοιπους. Το θέμα όμως είναι, αν η Forthnet θα θέλει να πάρει χονδρική από τη Wind στην περίπτωση σου (όπως και στην δική μου) ή θα επιμένει να δίνει VDSL μόνο από Α/Κ ή από τις καμπίνες του ΟΤΕ (αυτό έχει κάθε δικαίωμα να το κάνει)

Αν δεν πάρει χονδρική, τότε πολύ απλά εγώ θα αλλάξω πάροχο. Πολύ απλά. Γνώμη μου, πάρτους κανένα τηλέφωνο και άρχισε τους στο κράξιμο, μπας και βάλουν μυαλό... 

Επίσης λίγο δημόσιο κράξιμο και μέσω facebook δεν βλάπτει  :Wink: 

Εγώ πάντως έκανα και τα δύο  :Very Happy: 

Τώρα για τα πακέτα, λογικά θα είναι της μορφής 50/5, 100/10, 150/15, 200/20 κτλ κτλ, ανάλογα με την τεχνολογία που θα μπεί σε κάθε καμπινα...

----------


## anderm

> Υπαρχει κοσμος που παιρνει VDSL απο A/K (λογω κοντινης αποστασης), αλλα τα κοντινα KV δεν θα παρουν αναβαθμιση συντομα. Θα υπαρξει θεμα με το vectoring αν δεν υποστηριζεται απο ολες τις γραμμες...


Η ΝΟΚΙΑ αναφέρει τα εξής:

----------


## uncharted

> Η ΝΟΚΙΑ αναφέρει τα εξής:


Ακριβως αυτο εννοουσα. Ακομα και λιγες non-vectored VDSL γραμμες αρκουν για να δουμε degradation λογω crosstalk. Μπορω να φανταστω ηδη οσους θα εχουν 100αρια (και ανω) στο μελλον να βριζουν για αυτο τον λογο.  :Razz: 

Συνεπως ειναι προς το συμφερον ολων να αναβαθμιστουν ολα τα KV...

----------


## globalnoise

> Υπαρχει κοσμος που παιρνει VDSL απο A/K (λογω κοντινης αποστασης), αλλα τα κοντινα KV δεν θα παρουν αναβαθμιση συντομα. Θα υπαρξει θεμα με το vectoring αν δεν υποστηριζεται απο ολες τις γραμμες...


Ας φύγει το crosstalk που υπάρχει τώρα και ας μην δίνουν vectored  :Razz:

----------


## jkoukos

Τι σχέση έχουν όλα τα KV με το crosstalk;
Κάθε καμπίνα εξυπηρετεί συγκεκριμένες οικοδομές. Η δικιά σου θα δίνει vectoring, όχι όμως η δικιά μου.
Η δικιά σου συνδέεται με το Α/Κ μέσω οπτικής ίνας, ενώ η δικιά μου μέσω των χάλκινων καλωδίων. Με ποιον τρόπο οι συνδέσεις της δικιάς μου καμπίνας, επιδρούν στις αντίστοιχες της δικιά σου;

Επίδραση θα υπάρχει στην δικιά σου σύνδεση, από τυχόν άλλες γραμμές τις δικιά σου καμπίνας, εφόσον οι χρήστες αυτών εξακολουθούν να παίρνουν σύνδεση ADSL από το Α/Κ και δεν επιθυμούν να πάρουν υπηρεσία από την καμπίνα.

----------


## uncharted

> Τι σχέση έχουν όλα τα KV με το crosstalk;
> Κάθε καμπίνα εξυπηρετεί συγκεκριμένες οικοδομές. Η δικιά σου θα δίνει vectoring, όχι όμως η δικιά μου.
> Η δικιά σου συνδέεται με το Α/Κ μέσω οπτικής ίνας, ενώ η δικιά μου μέσω των χάλκινων καλωδίων. Με ποιον τρόπο οι συνδέσεις της δικιάς μου καμπίνας, επιδρούν στις αντίστοιχες της δικιά σου;
> 
> Επίδραση θα υπάρχει στην δικιά σου σύνδεση, από τυχόν άλλες γραμμές τις δικιά σου καμπίνας, εφόσον οι χρήστες αυτών εξακολουθούν να παίρνουν σύνδεση ADSL από το Α/Κ και δεν επιθυμούν να πάρουν υπηρεσία από την καμπίνα.


Για καποιον λογο ξεχνας πως ειναι τα καλωδια:

https://www.extremetech.com/wp-conte...per-bundle.jpg
https://www.extremetech.com/wp-conte...le-640x590.jpg

Μπορεις να εγγυηθεις οτι μεσα στην ιδια πλεξουδα καλωδιων δεν θα υπαρχει ουτε μια non-vectored συνδεση?

----------


## jkoukos

Έχει μπερδέψει τις πλεξούδες.  :Razz: 
Το δικό σου DSLAM θα είναι στην καμπίνα. Το μόνο χάλκινο καλώδιο που παίζει είναι μεταξύ καμπίνας και της οικοδομής σου. Μετά φεύγεις με οπτική ίνα προς το αστικό κέντρο.
Η πλεξούδα που δείχνεις, είχε προηγουμένως και την δικιά σου γραμμή. Όχι όμως τώρα.

----------


## bazzil

> Αυτό το ξέρω, αλλά κάτι δεν μου αρέσει, γιατί ΟΛΟΙ πλην της Forthnet, μου είπαν ότι μπορώ να βάλω τουλάχιστον έως 30-35 mbps. Τώρα η Forthnet λέει ψέμματα ή οι υπόλοιποι για να με πάρουν πελάτη;


Και τότε γιατί δεν αλλάζεις πάροχο; Κάθεσαι και τυραννιέσαι με την forthnet! απ ότι διαβάζω και το stefanos1999 έχει το ίδιο πρόβλημα άρα παίζει να ισχύει αυτό που λες.

----------


## MitsosLarissa

> Και τότε γιατί δεν αλλάζεις πάροχο; Κάθεσαι και τυραννιέσαι με την forthnet! απ ότι διαβάζω και το stefanos1999 έχει το ίδιο πρόβλημα άρα παίζει να ισχύει αυτό που λες.


Γιατί πρώτον έχω συμβόλαιο μέχρι τον Νοέμβριο του 2018, δεύτερον θέλω πρώτα να δω τι θα γίνει με τις καμπίνες της περιοχής μου και τρίτον θέλω να τι ταχύτητες θα βγουν και τι τιμές θα έχουν...

Κατά τα άλλα δεν έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα όμως με την σύνδεση μου όμως, και από τι στιγμή που δουλεύει καλά, δεν ρισκάρω να αλλάξω πάροχο τουλάχιστον ακόμα, αν και κατά 99,99% αυτό θα γίνει όταν με το καλό έρθει η ώρα του vdsl vectoring και αν η Forthnet εξακολουθεί να μου λέει τις ίδιες αερολογίες

Y.Γ. ο ΟΤΕ που έκανε μέτρηση σε ένα τηλέφωνο που ανήκει σε αυτόν και είναι στο ίδιο κτίριο με μένα, μου είπε ότι θα έχω το λιγότερο 20-25mbps...

----------


## kostas500

για να έχετε το θέμα στην πρώτη σελίδα εδώ και μια εβδομάδα πρέπει να έχετε χεστεί από τη χαρά σας

----------


## Skyliner

> για να έχετε το θέμα στην πρώτη σελίδα εδώ και μια εβδομάδα πρέπει να έχετε χεστεί από τη χαρά σας


Κι ολα αυτα για να παρουν ενα ξεροκομματο αναβαθμισμενης vdsl...

----------


## alejandros

Να κανω και εγω μια ερωτηση? Τα 2017 q4 π.χ ειναι η εναρξη εργασιων υποθετω και οχι η παραδοση της υπηρεσιας.

----------


## bazzil

> Να κανω και εγω μια ερωτηση? Τα 2017 q4 π.χ ειναι η εναρξη εργασιων υποθετω και οχι η παραδοση της υπηρεσιας.


Οχι. είναι η ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης. Δηλαδη μέχρι τέλος χρόνου πρέπει να ενεργοποιηθεί η καμπίνα.

----------


## guardianhelm

Εγώ για Τούμπα βλέπω FTTH (GPON) Q3/2019  :Closed topic:  στη vodafone και καμία αναφορά στο ΑΚ μας από wind. Τι είναι αυτά που διαβάζω εδώ περί VDSL;

----------


## 21706

> Εγώ για Τούμπα βλέπω FTTH (GPON) Q3/2019  στη vodafone και καμία αναφορά στο ΑΚ μας από wind. Τι είναι αυτά που διαβάζω εδώ περί VDSL;


Αφού το έχει η vod δεν μπορεί να το έχει και η w.

----------


## guardianhelm

> Αφού το έχει η vod δεν μπορεί να το έχει και η w.


Κάποιοι είπαν εδώ ότι θα δώσει η wind vdsl στην τούμπα αλλά εγώ βλέπω μόνο αναφορές σε FTTH από vodafone και μάλιστα το 2019. Έχει ανατεθεί κάτι σχετικό με vdsl στη wind (με συντομότερο χρονοδιάγραμμα) και απλά δεν το βλέπω ή μέχρι το 2019 θα πρέπει να βολευτούμε με τα 10Mbps/1Mbps που έχουμε τώρα (προσωπικά περισσότερο το upstream με ενδιαφέρει);

----------


## jkoukos

Στο 1ο μήνυμα του θέματος, υπάρχουν οι περιοχές που ανέλαβαν οι 2 εταιρείες κατά την 2η φάση ανάθεσης.

----------


## puffy

> Κι ολα αυτα για να παρουν ενα ξεροκομματο αναβαθμισμενης vdsl...


δεν παιρνουν vdsl, παιρνουν fttc. καταργειται ο χαλκος μεχρι το καφαο. προσωπικα εχω ~30 μετρα χαλκου, οπως καταλαβαινεις και 300αρι αυριο θα μπορουσα να παρω (αν υπηρχαν τετοια πακετα διαθεσιμα), και το να μου φερουν ftth σε λιγα χρονια δεν ειναι κατι ιδιαιτερα δυσκολο , ουτε θα θελει χιλιομετρα σκαψιμο οπως θελει τωρα. ο  οτε τουλαχιστον στις καμπινες του εχει φροντισει να ειναι futureproof και εχει καναλια για πολλες ινες στα καλωδια που ριχνει.
και imo στην παρουσα φαση καλυτερα να παρουν καλες ταχυτητες σε ποιοτικο δικτυο πολλοι και οσο γινεται νωριτερα, παρα να προχωρα το ftth στο μισο χρονο σε σχεση με το fttc

----------


## kanenas3

Για ΕΡΜΟΥ στη Θεσσαλονίκη υπάρχει κάποια ενημέρωση; Δεν βρήκα να αναφέρεται κάτι!

----------


## bazzil

> Για ΕΡΜΟΥ στη Θεσσαλονίκη υπάρχει κάποια ενημέρωση; Δεν βρήκα να αναφέρεται κάτι!


Την έχει ο ΟΤΕ. Δεν σου παρέχει vdsl;

----------


## jap

> Κάποιοι είπαν εδώ ότι θα δώσει η wind vdsl στην τούμπα αλλά εγώ βλέπω μόνο αναφορές σε FTTH από vodafone και μάλιστα το 2019. Έχει ανατεθεί κάτι σχετικό με vdsl στη wind (με συντομότερο χρονοδιάγραμμα) και απλά δεν το βλέπω ή μέχρι το 2019 θα πρέπει να βολευτούμε με τα 10Mbps/1Mbps που έχουμε τώρα (προσωπικά περισσότερο το upstream με ενδιαφέρει);


Εγω ανεφερα στην ίδια πρόταση την Τούμπα με τη Νίκαια, με την έννοια οτι είναι οι 2 μεγαλύτερες περιοχές που μεχρι σήμερα δεν ειχαμε καν vdsl και με τις αναθέσεις θα μπουν πολλές καμπίνες μαζεμένες, πανω απο 200 ανα ΑΚ. Αν έδωσα την εντύπωση οτι είναι απο την ίδια εταιρεια δεν το εκανα επίτηδες.

----------


## guardianhelm

Όχι, καλά το είπες, εγώ δεν το διάβασα σωστά...  :Whistle: 

Η ενεργοποίηση των καμπίνων θα γίνει σταδιακά; Υπάρχει δηλαδή περίπτωση να δούμε >24Mbps αρκετά πριν το 2019;

----------


## jkoukos

ADSL από καμπίνα δεν θα δεις.

----------


## guardianhelm

> ADSL από καμπίνα δεν θα δεις.


Μπορεί όμως να δω vdsl πριν το Q3 2019 που λέει το έγγραφο, σωστά; Αυτό είναι το χρονοδιάγραμμα που δίνεται για την κάλυψη που αναφέρεται στο ίδιο έγγραφο, έτσι δεν είναι; Που σημαίνει ότι για κάποιες γραμμές θα ενεργοποιηθεί νωρίτερα η καμπίνα τους.

----------


## jkoukos

Ναι, VDSL Vectored. Θα ενεργοποιηθεί 3ο 3μηνο του 2109, το αν θα δώσει νωρίτερα σκέτο VDSL, είναι πολύ νωρίς για να το γνωρίζουμε.

----------


## emeliss

Αυτός που κέρδισε vectored θα δίνει, αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει πως δεν θα δούμε vectored 30αρι πακέτο. Εμπορικά δεν θα ξεχωρίζουν τα vectored και μη.

----------


## akaloith

μενω ατλαντος 1 δαφνη
https://www.google.gr/maps/place/%CE...3.726194?hl=el

και το κουτι κατω γραφει 381. πως μπορω να καταλαβω αν ανηκω στο νεοκοσμο ή στη δαφνη; γιατι βρισκω 381 και στις 2 περιοχες

451-381	451	ΔΑΦΝΗΣ	        381	VDSL-VECTORING	Q4/2017 (Παράρτημα 2.xlsx του ΟΤΕ)
1141-381	1141	ΝΕΟΥ ΚΟΣΜΟΥ	381	VDSL Vectoring          Q4/2017 (ΠΑΡΑΡΤΗΜΑ 1Β Αναλυτικός πίνακας VODAFONE.xlsx)

----------


## 21706

> μενω ατλαντος 1 δαφνη
> https://www.google.gr/maps/place/%CE...3.726194?hl=el
> 
> και το κουτι κατω γραφει 381. πως μπορω να καταλαβω αν ανηκω στο νεοκοσμο ή στη δαφνη; γιατι βρισκω 381 και στις 2 περιοχες
> 
> 451-381	451	ΔΑΦΝΗΣ	        381	VDSL-VECTORING	Q4/2017 (Παράρτημα 2.xlsx του ΟΤΕ)
> 1141-381	1141	ΝΕΟΥ ΚΟΣΜΟΥ	381	VDSL Vectoring          Q4/2017 (ΠΑΡΑΡΤΗΜΑ 1Β Αναλυτικός πίνακας VODAFONE.xlsx)


Αν το τηλέφωνό σου είναι ένα από αυτά
90(1,2)XXXX, 927(0~3)XXX
είσαι στο κέντρο ΝΕΟΣ ΚΟΣΜΟΣ
ΕΥ∆ΟΞΟΥ  76

----------


## akaloith

το τηλεφωνο μου ειναι με φορητοτα απο νεα σμυρνη οποτε δεν βγαινει ακρη ετσι

----------


## cranky

Βάλε τα στοιχεία σου στη *διαθεσιμότητα της vodafone*, και θα σου βγάλει το κέντρο που ανήκεις.

----------


## akaloith

ΑΤΛΑΝΤΟΣ 1, ΔΑΦΝΗ 17234
Αστικό κέντρο: Ν.ΚΟΣΜΟΣ

οποτε ανηκω εδω
1141-381	1141	ΝΕΟΥ ΚΟΣΜΟΥ	381	VDSL Vectoring Q4/2017 (ΠΑΡΑΡΤΗΜΑ 1Β Αναλυτικός πίνακας VODAFONE.xlsx)

οτι θα περασει καλωδιο η vodafone και οχι ο οτε ειναι καλο η κακο; :P

----------


## George98

> ΑΤΛΑΝΤΟΣ 1, ΔΑΦΝΗ 17234
> Αστικό κέντρο: Ν.ΚΟΣΜΟΣ
> 
> οποτε ανηκω εδω
> 1141-381	1141	ΝΕΟΥ ΚΟΣΜΟΥ	381	VDSL Vectoring Q4/2017 (ΠΑΡΑΡΤΗΜΑ 1Β Αναλυτικός πίνακας VODAFONE.xlsx)
> 
> οτι θα περασει καλωδιο η vodafone και οχι ο οτε ειναι καλο η κακο; :P


Προσωπικά σκέφτομαι αισιόδοξα και νιώθω ότι θα είναι το ίδιο όποιος πάροχος και να ασχοληθεί με τις καμπίνες , το μόνο πρόβλημα είναι αν τηρήσουν τους χρόνους που λένε , είναι κρίμα να πάρουν παράταση τόσο καιρό έχουν να ολοκληρώσουν τα έργα μην πάει και άλλο από αυτό που λένε

----------


## petrog

Καλησπέρα, ήθελα να ρωτήσω η Νίκαια που αναφέρεται στο παράρτημα 2Β είναι η Νίκαια Αττικής;

----------


## m1john

Καλα για να ειναι της Γαλλιας χλωμο οποτε μεσα εισαι.

----------


## 21706

Υπάρχει και στη Λάρισα όμως...

----------


## jap

Εντάξει, το διευκρινίσαμε, είδαμε και τους χάρτες, Αττικής είναι  :Smile:

----------


## nnn

Wind 25ης Μαρτίου από Πύργου προς Βαλαωρίτου, Άγιοι Ανάργυροι, σύνορα Νίκαιας- Πειραιά.

----------


## asder

να ρωτησω εγω ειμαι στην καμπινα 370 του Αμαρουσίου(Ote α φαση) που ειναι η μοναδικη μαζι με την 371 που θα πάρουν vectoring εντος του 17 στο μαρουσι-πευκη-ηρακλειο.Δεν καταλαβαινω ομως γιαιτ θα γινει αυτο αφου είμαστε οι πιο απομακρυσμενοι από το αστικό κέντρο.Βέβαια δίπλα είναι το ΟΤΕ academy υπάρχει περίπτωση να φέρουν οπτική απ' εκεί;;

----------


## Mormnak

Ερώτηση για τα 500.000 ευρώ....προς το κέντρο-κέντρο έχετε μήπως δει να σκάβει κάποιος από Vodafone - Wind??




Off Topic


		Μπείτε στην σελίδα της Vodafone στο FB και δείτε τι κράξιμο πέφτει για το εγγυημένα πάνω από τα 45...  :Razz:

----------


## JPYZFR1

> Wind 25ης Μαρτίου από Πύργου προς Βαλαωρίτου, Άγιοι Ανάργυροι, σύνορα Νίκαιας- Πειραιά.


Γρήγορα πάνε.... Κατά τις 7:35 που πέρασα απο το σημείο δεν φαινόντουσαν καθόλου τα μηχανήματα.

Αν ανεβούνε και την Βαλαωρίτου τότε είναι μέσα στο Δήμο Νίκαιας.

----------


## djstamatis

καλησπερα οποτε απο 25ης Μαρτίου θα ανεβουνε λογικα θα ανεβουνε την γρεβενων

----------


## nnn

> καλησπερα οποτε απο 25ης Μαρτίου θα ανεβουνε λογικα θα ανεβουνε την γρεβενων


Ή την Βαλαωρίτου για Μπελογιάννη, ανάλογα.

----------


## petrog

> Wind 25ης Μαρτίου από Πύργου προς Βαλαωρίτου, Άγιοι Ανάργυροι, σύνορα Νίκαιας- Πειραιά.


Τους είδα και πήγα και τους ρώτησα αν θα έρθουν από εμάς Βαλαωρίτου και μου λένε όχι, σταματάνε εκεί!  :Evil:  αφού το λένε τα χαρτιά....

----------


## nnn

> Τους είδα και πήγα και τους ρώτησα αν θα έρθουν από εμάς Βαλαωρίτου και μου λένε όχι, σταματάνε εκεί!  αφού το λένε τα χαρτιά....


Αν ανέβουν Βαλαωρίτου, θα έρθει άλλο συνεργείο λογικά. Αυτοί είχαν άδεια από Δήμο Πειραιά για σκάψιμο, η Βαλαωρίτου είναι Νίκαια.

----------


## petrog

Βάσει δήμου εαν δεν κάνω λάθος Πειραιά είναι η Βαλαωρίτου και το χώρισμα Νίκαιας - Πειραιά είναι στη Χαλκίδος που είναι η παράλληλη.

----------


## nnn

> Βάση δήμου εαν δεν κάνω λάθος Πειραιά είναι η Βαλαωρίτου και το χώρισμα Νίκαιας - Πειραιά είναι στη Χαλκίδος που είναι η παράλληλη.


Σωστά, ο Πειραιάς τυπικά είναι μέχρι την παιδική χαρά πριν την Τζαβέλα.

----------


## petrog

Άρα έπρεπε να είχαν στρίψει. Άβυσσος η χαρτογράφηση του VDSL.

----------


## JPYZFR1

http://geodata.gov.gr//maps/?config=LIb

Η κόκκινη διακεκομένη γραμμή είναι τα όρια των Δήμων. Άρα τσάμπα η χαρά.

----------


## nnn

> http://geodata.gov.gr//maps/?config=LIb
> 
> Η κόκκινη διακεκομένη γραμμή είναι τα όρια των Δήμων. Άρα τσάμπα η χαρά.


Δεν είναι απαραίτητο. Έγινε η αρχή.

----------


## djstamatis

εγω επιασα τον υπευθυνο και μου ειπε την δευτερα τελιονουν στα μανιατικα 
και ξεκινανε την νικαια απο 7 μαρτιου θα ανεβουν και θα ανεβουν απο γρεβενων 
η αδεια βγεικε για την νικαια

----------


## nnn

> Δεν είναι απαραίτητο. Έγινε η αρχή.


Περνάνε μαύρη και κίτρινη πιο λεπτή σωλήνα (αερίου ?).

----------


## ferongr

FML, η καμπίνα μου δεν παίρνει VDSL από την Wind... Σύμφωνα με τις φωτό στο fttxgr.eu (που εγώ ανέβασα για τη γειτονιά μου), 6 καμπίνες γύρω μου όλες παίρνουν, αλλά η δικιά μου στη μέση όχι...

----------


## jap

Δεν θα ήθελα να είμαι στη θέση των συνεργείων. Δουλεύουν στους 30συν βαθμούς, έχουν και τον καθένα να τους ρωτά γιατί δεν περνατε απο κει, μα γιατί θα στριψετε εδώ  και ποτε θα έρθετε στη γειτονιά μου και γιατί βάζετε πορτοκαλί κι όχι πρασινο καλώδιο. Κι αυτος εκεί στη γωνία πολλή ωρα κάθεται, τι τον έχετε και σας κοιτάει;  :Razz:

----------


## JohnTehGreek

Χαίρομαι που τουλάχιστον έχουν δώσει ένα χρονοδιάγραμμα να ξέρουμε τι μας γίνεται.

Γιατί αν περιμένουμε από τον ΟΤΕ κάλυψη vdsl χωρίς υπερβολή μας βλέπω 2025 με 10mbps στο απομακρυσμένο κέντρο της Πρωτεύουσας.

By the way πως ακριβώς βλέπουμε το χρονοδιάγραμμα για την κάθε περιοχή;

----------


## m1john

Παντως στην περιοχη του κερατσινιου  πριν το σκλαβενιτη δεν βλεπω κινηση αν και το χρονοδιαγραμμα λεει Q1 2018.

----------


## jap

> By the way πως ακριβώς βλέπουμε το χρονοδιάγραμμα για την κάθε περιοχή;


Όλες οι πληροφορίες είναι στο πρώτο post του thread.

----------


## nionios2000

Το ΙΛΙΟΝ τιποτα δεν αναφέρεται ενώ το εχει παρει η wind τι φασει αν και μπραβο με ολο αυτό που κανουν
 :Closed topic:   :RTFM:   :Crying: 


UPDATE

Το βρηκα απλα είμαι τιφλος

- - - Updated - - -

μπορει καποιος να μου πει τι σημαινει 2018 Q3

----------


## nnn

3ο τρίμηνο 2018

----------


## vaggoulas

3o τρίμηνο του 2018  :Smile:

----------


## nionios2000

Ευχαριστω πολύ  :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:

----------


## JohnTehGreek

Q3 2018

Μακριά δεν το λες. Κάνουμε υπομονή.

Αλήθεια προς τα Νοτια προάστια (Φαληρο, Αλιμος κτλ.) τι ισχύει; Υπάρχει πλάνο και δεν το βλέπω ή απλά δεν θα ασχοληθούν τώρα;

----------


## johnnyestia

Που το βλέπετε το χρονοδιάγραμμα παιδιά;

Edit: Το βρήκα, παρότι Καλλιθέα τρώω άκυρο...

----------


## JohnTehGreek

στο πρώτο ποστ κατέβασε το Zip.

----------


## johnnyestia

> στο πρώτο ποστ κατέβασε το Zip.


Να σαι καλά. Με το κινητό δεν μου το δείχνει το attachment...

----------


## NikosKallithea

Θα εχει απαντηθει αλλα δεν το βρισκω

Τα δικτυα αυτα wind voda θα ειναι διαθέσιμα σε ολους τους παροχους?

----------


## nnn

> Θα εχει απαντηθει αλλα δεν το βρισκω
> 
> Τα δικτυα αυτα wind voda θα ειναι διαθέσιμα σε ολους τους παροχους?


Ναι...

----------


## ragiakof

εμένα με προβληματίζει το χρονοδιάγραμμα. Υπάρχει πιθανότητα να είναι έτοιμα πιο νωρίς;

----------


## JohnTehGreek

> εμένα με προβληματίζει το χρονοδιάγραμμα. Υπάρχει πιθανότητα να είναι έτοιμα πιο νωρίς;


Παρακάλα βασικά να είναι στην ώρα τους και να μην υπάρξει καθυστέρηση. Εγώ αυτό φοβάμαι πιο πολύ από όλα και είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος ότι θα γίνει (στην ζούγκλα της γραφειοκρατίας του Ελλαδισταν όλο και κάτι θα σκαλώσει κάποια στιγμή).

Πιο νωρίς από το χρονοδιάγραμμα μου φαίνεται υπερβολικά δύσκολο. Σε φάση που αν γίνει θα μου κάνει τεράστια εντύπωση.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> εμένα με προβληματίζει το χρονοδιάγραμμα. Υπάρχει πιθανότητα να είναι έτοιμα πιο νωρίς;


Ωρισμένα είναι ήδη έτοιμα, πρέπει όμως να βγούν και να εγκριθούν τιμοκατάλογοι

----------


## Mormnak

Off Topic


		Είδα σήμερα στο κουτί του κατανεμητή αυτό το νούμερο... K.K.  416-11  αλλά το κέντρο του Κολωνού έχει 446  άρα τι σημαίνει???   :Thinking:

----------


## 21706

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Είδα σήμερα στο κουτί του κατανεμητή αυτό το νούμερο... K.K.  416-11  αλλά το κέντρο του Κολωνού έχει 446  άρα τι σημαίνει???


Σημαίνει ότι παίρνεις από την καμπίνα 416. Ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα;

----------


## Mormnak

> Σημαίνει ότι παίρνεις από την καμπίνα 416. Ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα;


Έλεγε 416 και μπερδεύτηκα γιατί το Α/Κ έχει αριθμό 446...εκεί μπερδεύτηκα...νομίζοντας ότι θα ήτανε 446-...(αριθμός kafao) ...γι αυτό ρώτησα.

----------


## jkoukos

Καμπίνα 416, με το 11 να αναφέρεται στο όριο των οριολωρίδων της καμπίνας που είσαι συνδεδεμένος, ώστε να μην ψάχνετε ο τεχνικός να βρει την γραμμή της οικοδομής σου ανάμεσα σε όλες τις άλλες.

----------


## farcry

Καμπινα 425 Γηροκομειο

τον πουλο

30Mbps μεχρι να δυσει ο ηλιος

Απο τον νοεμβριο του 2012 εχει παγωσει η ταχυτητα. Θα ξεπαγωσει μαζι με τις μισθολογικες εξελιξεις των δημοσιων υπαλληλων (που ειναι παγωμενες απο το 2011)

 :Twisted Evil: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Στο Γηροκομείο Αθηνών, απλό Vectoring με μόνο 100 Mbps;;; Αντί για FTTB στα 500 Mbps, με τόσες πολυκατοικίες στην περιοχή; Μπράβο Vodafone...



η δικη σου καμπινα ειναι μεσα στην αναβαθμιση?

- - - Updated - - -




> Καμπίνα 416, με το 11 να αναφέρεται στο όριο των οριολωρίδων της καμπίνας που είσαι συνδεδεμένος, ώστε να μην ψάχνετε ο τεχνικός να βρει την γραμμή της οικοδομής σου ανάμεσα σε όλες τις άλλες.



μπορεις να μου πεις αν γνωριζεις τις 6 καμπινες του Γηροκομειου που βρισκονται ανω των 550 μετρων οι οποιες δεν αναβαθμιζονται απο Vodafone?

για να ξερω εαν η καμπινα μου ειναι ανω των 550 μετρων κατα την Vodafone ή οχι, να μου λυθει αυτη η απορια τουλαχιστον

----------


## jkoukos

Η δικιά σου 425, η δικιά μου 421 και του Μήτσου παρακάτω, είναι κάτω από τα 550 μέτρα (πραγματικά ακολουθώντας τον δρόμο) από το αστικό κέντρο, που αν έχω καταλάβει σωστά είναι η απόσταση που έχουν βάλει όριο.

----------


## baskon

> Καμπινα 425 Γηροκομειο
> 
> τον πουλο
> 
> 30Mbps μεχρι να δυσει ο ηλιος
> 
> Απο τον νοεμβριο του 2012 εχει παγωσει η ταχυτητα. Θα ξεπαγωσει μαζι με τις μισθολογικες εξελιξεις των δημοσιων υπαλληλων (που ειναι παγωμενες απο το 2011)


Μια απορία. Όσοι τυχεροί είσαστε κοντά στο ΑΚ (τυχεροί γιατί επί 15 χρόνια είστε προνομιούχοι όσον αφορά το xDSL) αν ενεργοποιηθεί το Vectoring δε θα μπορείτε να πάτε παραπάνω; Τα γραφήματα δείχνουν ότι τα 50+ Mbps τα έχετε ευκολα με Vectoring, και οι περισσότεροι τα 100 Mbps. 
Κανω κάπου λάθος; Ή δε θα ενεργοποιηθεί Vectoring στα ΑΚ?

----------


## emeliss

No vectoring στα αστικά κέντρα.

----------


## sakels

δεν μπορουν ομως να δωσουν απλο vdsl2  στα 100μβ? λογικα θα γινεται

----------


## uncharted

Απο Α/Κ δινουν μονο 8b profile: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VDSL#Profiles

----------


## farcry

> Η δικιά σου 425, η δικιά μου 421 και του Μήτσου παρακάτω, είναι κάτω από τα 550 μέτρα (πραγματικά ακολουθώντας τον δρόμο) από το αστικό κέντρο, που αν έχω καταλάβει σωστά είναι η απόσταση που έχουν βάλει όριο.



Εμένα το Google μου δίνει απόσταση 550 μέτρα στη δική μου από τη μια μεριά και 600 από την άλλη. Γι'αυτό ρώτησα να είμαι σίγουρος.

Για να βγεις κάτω από 550 μέτρα πρέπει να πάρεις το δρόμο μέσα από το πάρκο που είναι πεζόδρομος.

Αν ακολουθήσεις άσφαλτο δεν είναι κάτω από 550 γιατί αναγκάζεσαι να κάνεις ζικ Ζακ γιατί η πλατεία κόβει την πρώην γενική κλινική και τον κόσμο και για να φτάσεις Λασκαρίδου πας είτε από Λάμψα είτε από Χατζηκωνσταντή οπότε βγαίνεις 550 μέτρα και άνω γιατί κανείς κύκλο.


Είσαι σίγουρος γιαυτο που λες; Ή είναι απλά υπόθεση;

Το είχα κάνει και παλιότερα θέμα για την απόσταση αλλά δεν πήρα απάντηση. 

Αν ξέρουμε ποιες είναι οι 6 καμπίνες που είναι άνω των 550 μέτρων οι οποίες δεν αναβαθμίζονται θα ξέρω σίγουρα για το που έχουν κατατάξει τη δική μου.

----------


## anderm

> Απο Α/Κ δινουν μονο 8b profile: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VDSL#Profiles


17a δίνεται κανονικά και από τα Α/Κ.

----------


## uncharted

> 17a δίνεται κανονικά και από τα Α/Κ.


Πρακτικα εχει καποιο νοημα? Το εχεις δοκιμασει?

Μια ρυθμιση στο DSLAM ειναι, μπορουν να δωσουν και 30a αν θελουν, αλλα ουτε αυτο εχει νοημα...

8b = Α/Κ
17a = KV
30a/35b = FTTB

----------


## anderm

17a δίνουν σε όλες τις συνδέσεις VDSL από Α/Κ. Φυσικά και έχει μεγάλη διαφορά μέχρι τα 500μ μιας και μπορείς να φθάσεις σε μεγαλύτερες συχνότητες από αυτές του 8b.

Επιπλέον με την υλοποίηση FTTC που γίνεται αυτή τη στιγμή 35b από KV δίνεται εύκολα και στα 80-100μ έχεις σχεδόν τριπλάσιες ταχύτητες από το 17a.

----------


## uncharted

> 17a δίνουν σε όλες τις συνδέσεις VDSL από Α/Κ. Φυσικά και έχει μεγάλη διαφορά μέχρι τα 500μ μιας και μπορείς να φθάσεις σε μεγαλύτερες συχνότητες από αυτές του 8b.
> 
> Επιπλέον με την υλοποίηση FTTC που γίνεται αυτή τη στιγμή 35b από KV δίνεται εύκολα και στα 80-100μ έχεις σχεδόν τριπλάσιες ταχύτητες από το 17a.


Μιλας τωρα για μια μειοψηφια... αν ειναι ετσι, ας δωσουν και G.Fast (106 MHz) σε πελατες που ειναι πλησιον του Α/Κ.

----------


## jkoukos

> Εμένα το Google μου δίνει απόσταση 550 μέτρα στη δική μου από τη μια μεριά και 600 από την άλλη. Γι'αυτό ρώτησα να είμαι σίγουρος.
> Για να βγεις κάτω από 550 μέτρα πρέπει να πάρεις το δρόμο μέσα από το πάρκο που είναι πεζόδρομος.
> 
> Αν ακολουθήσεις άσφαλτο δεν είναι κάτω από 550 γιατί αναγκάζεσαι να κάνεις ζικ Ζακ γιατί η πλατεία κόβει την πρώην γενική κλινική και τον κόσμο και για να φτάσεις Λασκαρίδου πας είτε από Λάμψα είτε από Χατζηκωνσταντή οπότε βγαίνεις 550 μέτρα και άνω γιατί κανείς κύκλο.
> 
> Είσαι σίγουρος γιαυτο που λες; Ή είναι απλά υπόθεση;
> Το είχα κάνει και παλιότερα θέμα για την απόσταση αλλά δεν πήρα απάντηση. 
> 
> Αν ξέρουμε ποιες είναι οι 6 καμπίνες που είναι άνω των 550 μέτρων οι οποίες δεν αναβαθμίζονται θα ξέρω σίγουρα για το που έχουν κατατάξει τη δική μου.


Από Λάμψα και Χατζηκωνσταντή δεν υπάρχει όδευση, διότι απλά δεν υπάρχουν φρεάτια σε αυτούς του δρόμους, αλλά ούτε και καμπίνες, παρά μόνο στις κάθετους.
H όδευση γίνεται από την Παγκά. Αν προσέξεις καλά, σε αυτόν τον δρόμο υπάρχουν στη μέση του φρεάτια του ΟΤΕ σε κάθε διασταύρωση, όπου στους κάθετους υπάρχουν καμπίνες με άλλα φρεάτια μπροστά τους.
Κατεβαίνει όλη την Παγκά, στρίβει δεξιά στη Γερουλάνου (στη Βιοκλινική) και καταλήγει σε φρεάτιο απέναντι ακριβώς από τον ΑΒ. Από εκεί κατεβαίνει τον πεζόδρομο της Λασκαρίδου, διασχίζει κάθετα την Ριανκούρ και τερματίζει στο αστικό κέντρο.
Το γνωρίζω διότι πολλές φορές έχω δει ανοικτό το τελευταίο φρεάτιο και μάλιστα πέρυσι τον χειμώνα που είχαμε διακοπή υπηρεσιών για λίγες μέρες με τις έντονες βροχοπτώσεις, είχα πετύχει συνεργείο μέσα και είδα ότι από αυτό περνάνε δεκάδες μεγάλα καλώδια (εκατοντάδων ζευγών) προς διάφορες κατευθύνσεις.
Η δικιά σου 425 είναι γωνία Παγκά-Βούρη κι έχει απόσταση σε αυτή την διαδρομή περίπου 400-410 μέτρα.
Η δικιά μου 421 είναι στην από κάτω γωνία Παγκά-Λαζαρίμου, με απόσταση περίπου 340-350 μέτρα.

Για τις 6 καμπίνες που ρωτάς δεν γνωρίζω. Γενικά από Φλώρου-Τριφυλίας και πάνω, έχουν τοποθετηθεί όλες δίπλα στις αντίστοιχες του ΟΤΕ, τουλάχιστον όσες βλέπω από εκεί που κινούμαι καθημερινά.

----------


## anderm

> Μιλας τωρα για μια μειοψηφια... αν ειναι ετσι, ας δωσουν και G.Fast (106 MHz) σε πελατες που ειναι πλησιον του Α/Κ.


Δεν είναι η μειοψηφία, οι περισσότεροι συνδρομητές είναι σε απόσταση κάτω των 100 μέτρων από τα KV.

----------


## uncharted

> Δεν είναι η μειοψηφία, οι περισσότεροι συνδρομητές είναι σε απόσταση κάτω των 100 μέτρων από τα KV.


Πηγη?

Επισης στο γραφημα σου δεν βλεπω τριπλασιασμο... διπλασιο bandwidth δινει, λογικο μιας και μιλαμε για διπλασια MHz.

----------


## anderm

Πηγή είναι η NOKIA networks, κατασκευάστρια των mini-dslam του ΟΤΕ.

Βλέπεις τα aggregate rates. Η διαφορά στα downstream rates μεταξύ 17a και 35b είναι 100 και 300 Mbps αντιστοίχως.

----------


## farcry

> Από Λάμψα και Χατζηκωνσταντή δεν υπάρχει όδευση, διότι απλά δεν υπάρχουν φρεάτια σε αυτούς του δρόμους, αλλά ούτε και καμπίνες, παρά μόνο στις κάθετους.
> H όδευση γίνεται από την Παγκά. Αν προσέξεις καλά, σε αυτόν τον δρόμο υπάρχουν στη μέση του φρεάτια του ΟΤΕ σε κάθε διασταύρωση, όπου στους κάθετους υπάρχουν καμπίνες με άλλα φρεάτια μπροστά τους.
> Κατεβαίνει όλη την Παγκά, στρίβει δεξιά στη Γερουλάνου (στη Βιοκλινική) και καταλήγει σε φρεάτιο απέναντι ακριβώς από τον ΑΒ. Από εκεί κατεβαίνει τον πεζόδρομο της Λασκαρίδου, διασχίζει κάθετα την Ριανκούρ και τερματίζει στο αστικό κέντρο.
> Το γνωρίζω διότι πολλές φορές έχω δει ανοικτό το τελευταίο φρεάτιο και μάλιστα πέρυσι τον χειμώνα που είχαμε διακοπή υπηρεσιών για λίγες μέρες με τις έντονες βροχοπτώσεις, είχα πετύχει συνεργείο μέσα και είδα ότι από αυτό περνάνε δεκάδες μεγάλα καλώδια (εκατοντάδων ζευγών) προς διάφορες κατευθύνσεις.
> Η δικιά σου 425 είναι γωνία Παγκά-Βούρη κι έχει απόσταση σε αυτή την διαδρομή περίπου 400-410 μέτρα.
> Η δικιά μου 421 είναι στην από κάτω γωνία Παγκά-Λαζαρίμου, με απόσταση περίπου 340-350 μέτρα.
> 
> Για τις 6 καμπίνες που ρωτάς δεν γνωρίζω. Γενικά από Φλώρου-Τριφυλίας και πάνω, έχουν τοποθετηθεί όλες δίπλα στις αντίστοιχες του ΟΤΕ, τουλάχιστον όσες βλέπω από εκεί που κινούμαι καθημερινά.



Ναι εντάξει αν πάει από Πάγκα είναι κάτω από 550 μέτρα το είχα γράψει και εγώ.

Απλά κάποιος είπε πως τα καλώδια πάνε από την άσφαλτο και επειδή υπάρχει πεζόδρομος σκέφτηκα πως κάνουν κύκλο.

Οπότε πάνε ευθεία δίπλα από τα δικαστήρια. Αυτό δεν το γνώριζα.

Οπότε εντάξει μου λύθηκε η απορία.

Καλά είτε από τα δικαστήρια είτε από τον βασιλόπουλο ίδια απόσταση είναι περίπου

Το όλο ζήτημα ήταν αν περνάνε μέσα από το πάρκο ή κάνουν κύκλο γύρω

----------


## Pokas

> 17a δίνουν σε όλες τις συνδέσεις VDSL από Α/Κ. Φυσικά και έχει μεγάλη διαφορά μέχρι τα 500μ μιας και μπορείς να φθάσεις σε μεγαλύτερες συχνότητες από αυτές του 8b.
> 
> Επιπλέον με την υλοποίηση FTTC που γίνεται αυτή τη στιγμή 35b από KV δίνεται εύκολα και στα 80-100μ έχεις σχεδόν τριπλάσιες ταχύτητες από το 17a.


 Εκ των εσω του ΟΤΕ, απο ΑΚ διδεται 8b, απο καμπινα 17a. Καμια φορα καταστρατηγειται ομως.
Ο ΟΤΕ mindslam βαζει HUAWEI.

----------


## anderm

Όλες οι συνδέσεις VDSL ανεξαρτήτως A/K-KV είναι σε 17a. Το minidslam είναι το NOKIA SIEMENS NETWORKS SURPASS HIX 5625.

----------


## farcry

μια ερωτηση 

οταν θα πανε τα ατομα σε vectoring σε μια περιοχη θα ξεμπουκωσουν τα πραγματα για τα ατομα που πεφτουν σε σκετ vdsl?

επειδη παρατηρησα πως με την αυξηση των χρηστων σε vdsl απο adsl ο αερας που ειχα οτν πρωτοξεκινησα το vdsl εχει χαθει και ειμαι ακριβως στα 30 αντι για 35 που ειχα μεγιστο , οταν θα φυγουν απο vdsl οσοι συνδρομητες και πανε σε vdsl vectoring επειδη ειναι αλλα κυκλωματα θα ξεμπουκωσει και θα αρχισει να ανεβαινει το μεγιστο ή δεν θα κανει καμια διαφορα? 

αμα ξερει κανεις

----------


## jkoukos

Ναι, εφόσον θα συνδέονται πλέον μέσω οπτικής ίνας με το αστικό κέντρο, άρα λιγότερα​ ενεργά ζεύγη στο ίδιο καλώδιο και κατ'επέκταση μικρότερο crosstalk για τους παραμένοντες στον χαλκό.
Το πόσο κέρδος θα έχουν, εξαρτάται από το ποσοστό αυτών που φεύγουν ή μένουν και την κατάσταση του δικτύου στην περιοχή.

----------


## uncharted

> Όλες οι συνδέσεις VDSL ανεξαρτήτως A/K-KV είναι σε 17a. Το minidslam είναι το NOKIA SIEMENS NETWORKS SURPASS HIX 5625.


Τι εννοεις "ολες"? Επισης, ο ΟΤΕ δεν ειχε κλεισει συμφωνια με Κινεζους (Huawei) για φθηνοτερα DSLAM?

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Η δικιά σου 425, η δικιά μου 421 και του Μήτσου παρακάτω, είναι κάτω από τα 550 μέτρα (πραγματικά ακολουθώντας τον δρόμο) από το αστικό κέντρο, που αν έχω καταλάβει σωστά είναι η απόσταση που έχουν βάλει όριο.


Πολλοί γειτόνοι μαζευτήκατε στο topic. Ζηλεύω  :Razz:  .

----------


## Pokas

> Όλες οι συνδέσεις VDSL ανεξαρτήτως A/K-KV είναι σε 17a. Το minidslam είναι το NOKIA SIEMENS NETWORKS SURPASS HIX 5625.


Καλα, μπορει να γραφουμε κατεβατα αλλα μαλλον εχουμε διαφορετικες πηγες. Ο ΟΤΕ στην αναπτυξη του FTTC στις καμπινες C2 και C3 βαζει εξοπλισμο HUAWEI και το μοντελο  MA5603T. Μηπως η πηγη σου εχει τα παλια mini-dslam που εβαζε ο ΟΤΕ στις απομακρισμενες περιοχες η προβληματικες;

Εδω μπορεις να δεις παλαια παρουσιαση του ΟΤΕ για την αναπτυξη NGA

----------


## globalnoise

Huawei MA5603T - Broadcom chipset

Πάλι καλά

----------


## pantelis

Όσον αφορά τα προφίλ του vdsl μια απορία. Εγώ  είμαι τώρα στην νόβα, παίρνω από α/κ και το προφίλ μου είναι 8b anex k. Απόσταση γύρω στο χιλιόμετρο και συγχρονίζει στα 25mbps.Υπαρχει πιθανότητα να αιτηθεί αλλαγή προφίλ, να γίνει δεκτή και να δω διαφορά;

----------


## George98

Ξέρετε αν η Wind έχει ξεκινήσει να κάνει έργα σε περιοχές που λέει Q4 2017 όπως Νίκαια , Καλλιθέα ? Έχει βάλει καμιά καμπίνα ? 
Αν όχι δεν θα έπρεπε να είχε ξεκινήσει σιγά σιγά για να τελειώσουν Q4?  :Razz:

----------


## NikosKallithea

> Ξέρετε αν η Wind έχει ξεκινήσει να κάνει έργα σε περιοχές που λέει Q4 2017 όπως Νίκαια , Καλλιθέα ? Έχει βάλει καμιά καμπίνα ? 
> Αν όχι δεν θα έπρεπε να είχε ξεκινήσει σιγά σιγά για να τελειώσουν Q4?


Καλλιθεα δουλεύουν φουλ, ακομα ομως ειναι στα σκαψίματα και τα καλώδια

----------


## ferongr

> Πηγη?


Στη γειτονιά μου που έχω χαρτογραφήσει όλα τα KV, το καθένα εξυπηρετεί μια ακτίνα το πολύ 50 μέτρα, γύρω στα 30 κατά μέσο όρο. Στις αστικές περιοχές γενικά τα KV είναι πολύ πυκνά τοποθετημένα.

----------


## swatsquadgr

> Καλλιθεα δουλεύουν φουλ, ακομα ομως ειναι στα σκαψίματα και τα καλώδια


Σαν να επιβραδυναν μου φαινεται τις τελευταιες ημερες . Αν συνεχισει να δουλευει ενα συνεργειο μονο ,  βλεπω  q4 2018

----------


## farcry

> Ναι, εφόσον θα συνδέονται πλέον μέσω οπτικής ίνας με το αστικό κέντρο, άρα λιγότερα​ ενεργά ζεύγη στο ίδιο καλώδιο και κατ'επέκταση μικρότερο crosstalk για τους παραμένοντες στον χαλκό.
> Το πόσο κέρδος θα έχουν, εξαρτάται από το ποσοστό αυτών που φεύγουν ή μένουν και την κατάσταση του δικτύου στην περιοχή.



αυτο ειναι το μονο θετικο. πιο σταθερες γραμμες. γιατι αμα συνεχιζοταν το πραγμα στο τελος θα εχανα και τον συγχρονισμο των 30Mbps  :Razz:

----------


## yuk

Δεν έχω καταλάβει πως ακριβώς δουλεύει το σύστημα όταν κάποιος για παράδειγμα καλύπτεται από Wind αλλά έχει πάροχο ΟΤΕ. 
Σπίτι - χάλκινο καλώδιο ΟΤΕ - καμπίνα Wind - οπτική ίνα Wind μέχρι το Α/Κ και μετά βγαίνει με ΟΤΕ;

----------


## emeliss

Περίπου ναι.

----------


## Lawbringer

Καλημέρα και από μένα! Υπάρχει κανένα link/αρχείο που να δείχνει τα καφαο που είναι να τοποθετηθούν στη Νίκαια; Έχω μετακομίσει πρόσφατα στα σύνορα Νίκαιας-κορυδαλλου και θα ήθελα να δω σε πιο καφαο θα μπω, απόσταση και τα σχετικά. Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## 21706

> Καλημέρα και από μένα! Υπάρχει κανένα link/αρχείο που να δείχνει τα καφαο που είναι να τοποθετηθούν στη Νίκαια; Έχω μετακομίσει πρόσφατα στα σύνορα Νίκαιας-κορυδαλλου και θα ήθελα να δω σε πιο καφαο θα μπω, απόσταση και τα σχετικά. Ευχαριστώ!


Αν έβαλες τηλέφωνο εκεί που μετακόμισες κοίταξε εδώ.

----------


## Lawbringer

Το πιο κοντινό σε μένα είναι αυτό του Κορυδαλλού (900 μέτρα περίπου) υποθέτω ότι εκεί θα ανήκω και όχι στο άλλο στη Θηβών που πιθανότατα ήμουν πρίν (το τηλέφωνο μεταφέρθηκε απ το προηγούμενο σπίτι, δεν είναι καινούργια γραμμή.

----------


## yuk

> Περίπου ναι.


Να υποθέσω ότι όταν υπάρχει νέα καμπίνα, το χάλκινο καλώδιο διακλαδώνεται με κάποιο τρόπο χωρίς να περνιέται καινούριο, έτσι;
Είναι όλη αυτή η εργασία αρμοδιότητα του ΟΤΕ; Με ποιον τρόπο περίπου γίνεται (αν γίνεται) αυτή η διακλάδωση;
/periergos

----------


## Lawbringer

Επίσης, υπάρχει κανένα νέο από έργα στη Νίκαια; Κάτι είχα διαβάσει ότι θα ξεκινούσαν από χαμηλά Μπελογιάννη και θα ανέβαιναν προς τα πάνω. Έχει δεί κανείς κάτι;

----------


## emeliss

> Να υποθέσω ότι όταν υπάρχει νέα καμπίνα, το χάλκινο καλώδιο διακλαδώνεται με κάποιο τρόπο χωρίς να περνιέται καινούριο, έτσι;
> Είναι όλη αυτή η εργασία αρμοδιότητα του ΟΤΕ; Με ποιον τρόπο περίπου γίνεται (αν γίνεται) αυτή η διακλάδωση;
> /periergos


Το δίκτυο χαλκού δεν αλλάζει. Από εκεί όμως που συγκέντρωνες τα καλώδια από τα σπίτια σε ένα κατανεμητή (ΚΑΦΑΟ) και τα πήγαινες προς το αστικό κέντρο, τώρα θες να έχεις την δυνατότητα να τα στείλεις και προς αλλού (καμπίνα ενεργού εξοπλισμού). Άρα το καλώδιο στο σπίτι συνεχίζει να είναι ιδιοκτησία και ευθύνη του ΟΤΕ αλλά κάπου και κάπως πρέπει να το ενώσει με τον εναλλακτικό. 

Η πρόσβαση στον υποβρόχο (καλώδιο σπίτι με ΚΑΦΑΟ) δεν είναι κάτι καινούριο. Προβλεπόταν λοιπόν να φτιάξει ο εναλλακτικός ένα φρεάτιο, να πάει εκεί ένα συνδετικό καλώδιο από το μηχάνημα του, να πάει ο ΟΤΕ ένα άλλο συνδετικό καλώδιο από το ΚΑΦΑΟ στο φρεάτιο και να κάνει την μούφα ο ΟΤΕ (ένωση, όχι διακλάδωση)

Τώρα με το έργο του vectoring, μάλλον για να ρίξουν το κόστος, ο εναλλακτικός μπορεί να φέρει συνδετικό καλώδιο απευθείας μέσα στο ΚΑΦΑΟ του ΟΤΕ χωρίς να μπει φρεάτιο. Συνδετικό καλώδιο, εγκατάσταση, συντήρηση κλπ ανήκουν στον εναλλακτικό. Ο ΟΤΕ κάνει την μελέτη και την επίβλεψη σε ότι αφορά τις εργασίες που θα κάνει ο εναλλακτικός μέσα στο ΚΑΦΑΟ.

Όλα αυτά περιγράφονται στο RUO που θα βρεις στο site της ΕΕΤΤ.

----------


## Mormnak

Περιμένω να δω νέα από ΕΕΤΤ για την Γ' Φάση...  :Smile:

----------


## emeliss

Το σπόιλερ το είδες;
http://www.infocom.gr/2017/07/13/ote...gia-nga/40254/

----------


## Mormnak

> Το σπόιλερ το είδες;
> http://www.infocom.gr/2017/07/13/ote...gia-nga/40254/


Θα υπάρξει και 4η φάση???  :Thinking:  δηλαδή μέχρι πότε θα συζητάνε για το ποιες περιοχές και ποια Α/Κ θα πάρει ο καθένας....άρα θα τραβήξει αρκετό καιρό το μανίκι με τα σκαψίματα ..ρευματοδοτήσεις...αναβαθμίσεις...

Edit...ακόμα δεν βγάλανε άκρη με τις άδειες...  :ROFL:   :ROFL:  


> Ο πρόεδρος και διευθύνων σύμβουλος της Vodafone Χάρης Μπρουμίδης επεσήμανε επίσης ότι το αδειοδοτικό είναι μεγάλο πρόβλημα...... υπάρχουν θέματα. Αυτή τη στιγμή από τις καμπίνες που έχουμε τοποθετήσει, μόνο το 30% είναι ηλεκτροδοτημένες, ενώ το 70% ακόμη περιμένει να ηλεκτροδοτηθεί».

----------


## emeliss

Φαντάζομαι εννοεί την ετήσια ανάθεση.

----------


## JohnTehGreek

> Edit...ακόμα δεν βγάλανε άκρη με τις άδειες...


Γιαυτό είπα και σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα ότι πρέπει να κάνουμε την προσευχή μας για να ολοκληρωθούν τα έργα στο χρονοδιάγραμμα που έχουν θέσει οι εταιρίες.

Αλλά έτσι όπως πάνε τα πράγματα θα τραβήξει καιρό η βαλίτσα... Η γραφειοκρατία ζει και βασιλεύει, γιαυτό δεν θα γίνουμε ποτέ χώρα σοβαρή και γιαυτό όταν πάνε οι Έλληνες μετανάστες σε άλλες χώρες της Ευρώπης έχουν το βλέμμα της Αγελάδας που κοιτάει τα τρένα...

Τουλάχιστον υπάρχει κίνηση και αρκετή θα έλεγα, κάτι είναι και αυτό.

----------


## UltraB

Απλά μια μικρή ενημέρωση για όσους τους ενδιαφέρει:
Πριν λίγο ρώτησα τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ αν θα δούμε ποτέ VDSL στην περιοχή μου (Μεσαμπελιές, Ηράκλειο) και μου απάντησε "Σε καμιά 10 χρόνια, μπορεί".
Επίσης ότι έχει αναλάβει φέτος η Forthnet με επενδύσεις το Ηράκλειο και ότι δεν μπορούν να τρέχουν αυτοί παράλληλα (αν κατάλαβα καλά).

Τέλος μου ανέφερε ότι υπάρχουν οι υποδομές και αρκετές VDSL καμπίνες (που τις είδε δεν ξέρω, γιατί εδώ τριγύρω δεν έχω δει τίποτα, αλλά θεώρησα ότι για να το λέει ίσως κάτι ξέρει) και ότι δεν υπάρχει ζήτηση από τον κόσμο.
Μου είπε για μια περιοχή (δεν θυμάμαι ποια) ότι είναι 20-30 πελάτες σε ολόκληρο VDSL καφάο πχ.

----------


## emeliss

H Forthnet δεν έχει κερδίσει κανένα αστικό κέντρο.

----------


## CptBill

Παραδοξο στη περιοχη του Πειραια. Παρολο που η vodafone εχει παρει ολη τη σχετικη περιοχη (ΑΚ Πειραιας), στη λιστα με τις καμπινες δεν υπαρχει η 222 καμπινα στην οποια ανοικει συναδελφος. Ξεχαστηκε? Θα μεινει διαθεισμη για τη Γ' φαση?

----------


## emeliss

Αναφέρουν ποσοστό κάλυψης ανά κέντρο. Κάποια καφάο θα μείνουν εκτός. Αυτά μπορούν να δοθούν, όχι στην τρίτη φάση, αλλά στην ετήσια ανάθεση (δηλαδή σε αρκετά χρόνια).

----------


## jkoukos

Αλλάζουν τις καμπίνες που είναι πάνω από 550 μέτρα περιμετρικά των αστικών κέντρων και σε ποσοστό μεγαλύτερο του 50%.
Στο Α/Κ Πειραιά το ποσοστό είναι 52%, αναβαθμίζοντας 110 από τις συνολικά 210 καμπίνες (>500 μέτρα).
Στο Α/Κ Φρεατύδας το ποσοστό είναι 93%, αναβαθμίζοντας 149 από τις συνολικά 161 καμπίνες (>500 μέτρα).

Το ίδιο ισχύει σε όλους τους παρόχους που έχουν αναλάβει αναβάθμιση αστικών κέντρων. Οι υπόλοιπες καμπίνες λογικά θα ενταχθούν στον προγραμματισμό σε επόμενη ανάθεση ή ακόμη μπορεί να τις αναλάβει άλλος πάροχος (ετήσιες αναθέσεις).

----------


## CptBill

χμμμ...ο συναδελφος τελικα απο οτι βλεπω εχει walking distance απο το ΑΚ Πειραια 636μ και αποσταση σε ευθεια 462μ. Οποτε φανταζομαι η καμπινα του μαλλον θεωρειται εκτος τωρινης αναθεσης. Πικρα.

----------


## emeliss

Είναι είναι κάτω από 550 μέτρα, είναι εκτός όλων των αναθέσεων, με τα σημερινά δεδομένα.

----------


## sakels

σε αυτους αν το vdsl2 το αφηνουν ελευθερο να συχρονισει οσο παει (οπως τωρα το adsl2+) δεν θα πιασουν καποιοι 100αρια?  λογικα ναι

----------


## jkoukos

Εξαρτάται την απόσταση από το DSLAM και την ποιότητα του χάλκινου δικτύου στην περιοχή.
Άλλο να είσαι στα 500 μέτρα και άλλο στα 100. Φαίνεται εξάλλου και τώρα, σε όσα router δείχνουν την μέγιστη ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού.

----------


## CptBill

> Είναι είναι κάτω από 550 μέτρα, είναι εκτός όλων των αναθέσεων, με τα σημερινά δεδομένα.


Το παραδοξο ειναι πως ουτε ο οτε αλλα ουτε η χολ του δινει διαθεσιμοτητα vdsl για τοσο κοντινη αποσταση απο το ΑΚ. 

Τρελη καταρα, να βρισκεται κεντρο του Πειραια (οδος Πραξιτελους ) και να μην παιρνει ουτε απο ΑΚ αλλα ουτε απο καμπινα μελλοντικα . Θα τον τρολλαρω και θα του πω μηπως του δωσουν τελικα μεσω rural  :Razz:

----------


## jkoukos

Τα ίδια κι εγώ. Έχει βάλει η Vodafone παντού καμπίνες αλλά όχι στη γειτονιά μου και φυσικά τη δική μου, μιας και είμαστε πλησίον του Α/Κ.
Έχω καλές ταχύτητες και γραμμή σε ADSL, αλλά πάνω από 45-50 δεν πρόκειται να δω σύντομα.
Λες κι έχω πιάσει μια γοργόνα. Αλλά ξέρεις τι ισχύει με αυτές. Ούτε ψάρι είναι να την φας, ούτε και γυναίκα για να κάνεις sex!

----------


## internator

Μερικές απορίες που μπορεί να έχουν απαντηθεί αλλά το thread είναι πολύ μεγάλο για να το διαβάσω όλο παιδιά, δείξτε κατανόηση. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

1. Τo δικό μου Α/Κ το έχει αναλάβει η Vodafone, αν υποθετικά αναβαθμιστεί το kv της γειτονιάς μου με vectoring, ο ΟΤΕ θα μπορεί να το διαθέσει ή μόνο η Vodafone;
2. Εγώ που παίρνω vdsl από το A/K, επηρεάζομαι από αυτό ή η αλλαγή αφορά μόνο όσους παίρνουν από καμπίνες;

----------


## jkoukos

Ο κανονισμός αφορά παροχή vectoring από καμπίνες. Από αστικό κέντρο δεν παρέχεται vectoring και ισχύουν τα σημερινά δεδομένα, δηλαδή οποιοσδήποτε πάροχος δίνει υπηρεσία ADSL ή VDSL από τον δικό του εξοπλισμό.

1. O πάροχος που έχει αναλάβει ένα αστικό κέντρο (η Vodafone στην δικιά σου περίπτωση) θα δίνει υπηρεσία στην λιανική (δικούς της πελάτες) και υποχρεωτικά στην χοντρική (στους άλλους παρόχους). Οι άλλοι πάροχοι θα δίνουν στους δικούς τους πελάτες, εφόσον το θέλουν νοικιάζοντας την υπηρεσία από την Vodafone. Ότι δηλαδή γίνεται σήμερα με τις καμπίνες του ΟΤΕ.
Σε μελλοντική φάση (τουλάχιστον μετά το 2019) θα μπορεί οποιοσδήποτε πάροχος να αναλάβει τυχόν αδιάθετες καμπίνες που δεν τις έχει αναβαθμίσει αυτός που ανέλαβε το αστικό κέντρο.

2. Vectoring παρέχεται βάσει του κανονισμού αποκλειστικά από καμπίνες και όχι το αστικό κέντρο. Εξαρτάται λοιπόν αν η καμπίνα σου είναι στον προγραμματισμό προς αναβάθμιση ή όχι. Υπόψη ότι αναβαθμίζονται καμπίνες που είναι σε απόσταση πάνω από τα 550 μέτρα από το αστικό κέντρο. Οι άλλες είναι άγνωστο αν θα αναβθαμοσθούν κάποια στιγμή στο μέλλον.

----------


## internator

Μάλιστα σ' ευχαριστώ για τις διευκρινήσεις.

Άρα δηλαδή εκεί που ήταν ευχή να μένεις κοντά σε κάποιο Α/Κ, τουλάχιστον για το άμεσο μέλλον είναι κατάρα αν το καταλαβαίνω σωστά.

----------


## jkoukos

Αυτά λέγαμε πριν.

----------


## Arwindan

Καλησπέρα. Έριξα μια ματιά στο πλάνο αλλά δεν είδα τίποτα για τους Αγίους Αναργύρους Αττικής. Γνωρίζει κανείς κάτι περισσότερο για τη συγκεκριμένη περιοχή;

----------


## nionios2000

Αμα δεν αναφέρεται στο πλανο μαλλον εισαι ατυχος γιατι μετα το 2019 θα μπει σε πλανο εκτος εάν σας εχει παρει ο οτε

----------


## Arwindan

Μπορώ να δω κάπου τις περιοχές που έχει αναλάβει ο ΟΤΕ;

----------


## George98

> Μπορώ να δω κάπου τις περιοχές που έχει αναλάβει ο ΟΤΕ;


https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...-(Α-Φάση)

----------


## nnn

Έχετε ακούσει κάτι για το πότε ξεκινάει η εμπορική διάθεση των πρώτων περιοχών ? Δεν έχω δει ως τώρα κάτι σχετικό.

----------


## Andreaslar

6/10/2017 νομίζω

----------


## nnn

> 6/10/2017 νομίζω


thanks..

----------


## trabakoulas

> 6/10/2017 νομίζω


Έχει ειπωθεί κάπου και την γνωρίζουμε αυτή την ημερομηνία;

----------


## jap

Η δική μου απορία. Ο ΟΤΕ σε αυτούς που δίνει πιλοτικά, σε τι τιμές και τι πακέτα δίνει; Ή λόγω πιλοτικού τους χρεώνει σαν να είχαν 50άρι; Πιο πολύ ενδιαφέρει το πόσο, παρά το πότε ακριβώς.

----------


## Andreaslar

> Έχει ειπωθεί κάπου και την γνωρίζουμε αυτή την ημερομηνία;


Στην 1η ανάθεση (ΟΤΕ) εκεί είχε αναφαρθεί

----------


## slalom

> Η δική μου απορία. Ο ΟΤΕ σε αυτούς που δίνει πιλοτικά, σε τι τιμές και τι πακέτα δίνει; Ή λόγω πιλοτικού τους χρεώνει σαν να είχαν 50άρι; Πιο πολύ ενδιαφέρει το πόσο, παρά το πότε ακριβώς.


Ή και 30ρι αναλογα το πακετο

----------


## jap

Άρα αναμένουμε τις ανακοινώσεις τόσο του ΟΤΕ όσο και των άλλων, όποτε.

----------


## trabakoulas

> Στην 1η ανάθεση (ΟΤΕ) εκεί είχε αναφαρθεί


Το διάβασα κι εγώ τώρα, απλά αυτό έχει να κάνει ακριβώς με τον ΟΤΕ, με την ανάθεση που του έγινε τον Φεβρουάριο.
Του έδινε 8 μήνες, 6-2-2017 εως 6-10-2017 να υλοποιήσει τις αναβαθμίσεις.
Και ουσιαστικά είναι η καταληκτική ημερομηνία για τις αναβαθμίσεις των καμπινών, δεν είδα να αναφέρεται για εμπορική διάθεση κάτι, μπορεί να μη διάβασα καλά βέβαια.

Για την ανάθεση σε Vodafone-Wind πάντως, δεν αναφέρεται τέτοια ημερομηνία, δεν υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο.
Οι υλοποιήσεις θα γίνουν σύμφωνα με το χρονοδιάγραμμα στα παραρτήματα.
Βάσει αυτών πάντως η περιοχή που θα ολοκληρώσει πρώτη τις υλοποιήσεις είναι η Καλαμάτα Q3 2017, μένει να δούμε αν θα έχουμε προς τα εκεί κάποια εξέλιξη και εμπορική διάθεση σε λίγο καιρό.

----------


## Rick_641

> Υπάρχει και η 3η φάση ανάθεσης , σε 2 μήνες.


jkoukos, έχουν ήδη περάσει 2.5+ μήνες (από 12/6/17) απο την 2η φάση.
Εχεις μηπως υπόψιν γιατί καθυστερεί η 3η φάση ανάθεσης;
Ή δεν υπάρχει συγκεκριμένη προθεσμία;

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## dimitris_13

> Αύριο Τετάρτη (*12/7)* λήγει η προθεσμία που έχει δώσει η ΕΕΤΤ (Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων) στις τηλεπικοινωνιακές εταιρείες προκειμένου να εκδηλώσουν ενδιαφέρον να αναλάβουν περιοχές για την ανάπτυξη δικτύων νέας γενιάς στο πλαίσιο της τρίτης φάσης που προβλέπει ο σχετικός Κανονισμός για το Vectoring.


https://www.infocom.gr/2017/07/11/po...sis-nga/40210/

----------


## jkoukos

> jkoukos, έχουν ήδη περάσει 2.5+ μήνες (από 12/6/17) απο την 2η φάση.
> Εχεις μηπως υπόψιν γιατί καθυστερεί η 3η φάση ανάθεσης;
> Ή δεν υπάρχει συγκεκριμένη προθεσμία;


Τα μπάνια του λαού ίσως;
Πέρα από την πλάκα, θα έπρεπε μέχρι 12/8 να βγει η απόφαση. Δεν γνωρίζω τον λόγο της καθυστέρησης.

----------


## Rick_641

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις

----------


## Thunder2017

Χαχα Αύγουστος παιδιά, δεν εργάζεται καμία υπηρεσία 100% 
Μόνο η βουλή και όταν έχει νομοσχέδιο να μας τα αρπάξει.

----------


## sakels

εχουμε και αυτο τωρα...

Αίτηση θεραπείας για το vectoring κατέθεσε στην ΕΕΤΤ η Forthnet

http://www.infocom.gr/2017/09/01/ait...orthnet/40787/

----------


## JPYZFR1

> εχουμε και αυτο τωρα...
> 
> Αίτηση θεραπείας για το vectoring κατέθεσε στην ΕΕΤΤ η Forthnet
> 
> http://www.infocom.gr/2017/09/01/ait...orthnet/40787/


Με το ζόρι παντρειά.....

----------


## sakels

δλδ τωρα ποια η πιθανοτητα να ξεδωσουν μια περιοχη και τις αλλες δυο και να την δωσουν σε αυτην?!?

----------


## nnn

> δλδ τωρα ποια η πιθανοτητα να ξεδωσουν μια περιοχη και τις αλλες δυο και να την δωσουν σε αυτην?!?


Καμιά, ανννννν πάρει τίποτα θα είναι από τις περιοχές που δεν έχουν ανάδοχο.

----------


## emeliss

> εχουμε και αυτο τωρα...
> 
> Αίτηση θεραπείας για το vectoring κατέθεσε στην ΕΕΤΤ η Forthnet
> 
> http://www.infocom.gr/2017/09/01/ait...orthnet/40787/


Αναμενόμενο. Και αν μείνει εκεί θα είναι η lite version. Φαντάζομαι το έκαναν για να προχωρήσουν δικαστικά.

----------


## adiS

Είναι κινήσεις που πρέπει να τις κάνει όπως έχει αναφέρει και η forthnet για το συμφέρον της εταιρείας και των μετόχων!

Το πρόβλημα θα είναι αν πάνε στην δικαιοσύνη μην τυχόν και κολλήσει το έργο, κατά τα άλλα ας κλαίει στην γωνία της.

----------


## emeliss

> Καμιά, ανννννν πάρει τίποτα θα είναι από τις περιοχές που δεν έχουν ανάδοχο.


Η προσφυγή είναι για την Β φάση, άρα δεν έχει σχέση με τις περιοχές που δεν έχουν ανάδοχο (Γ φάση).

- - - Updated - - -




> Το πρόβλημα θα είναι αν πάνε στην δικαιοσύνη μην τυχόν και κολλήσει το έργο, κατά τα άλλα ας κλαίει στην γωνία της.


Αν κολλήσουν κάποιες περιοχές θα είναι αυτές που η Forthnet διεκδίκησε. Αν θυμάμαι δεν είχαν ανακοινωθεί κάπου δημόσια.

----------


## sakels

Όχι άλλα λογικά το Ηράκλειο Κρήτης που είναι η βάση της θα το ζήτησε. Εκεί η wind δεν έχει αρχίσει τα έργα ακόμα.

Πάντως δε νόμιζω να αλλάξει κάτι.

----------


## emeliss

Το Ηράκλειο δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την σημερινή Forthnet. Αν το διεκδίκησε δεν το γνωρίζουμε.

----------


## sakels

Ε αυτό είπα. Αλλά είναι μια αρκετά πιθανή επιλογή. Το ιτε της Κρήτης έχει κάποιες ελάχιστες μετοχές ακόμα νομίζω

----------


## uncharted

> εχουμε και αυτο τωρα...
> 
> Αίτηση θεραπείας για το vectoring κατέθεσε στην ΕΕΤΤ η Forthnet
> 
> http://www.infocom.gr/2017/09/01/ait...orthnet/40787/


Θεραπεια στον εγκεφαλο χρειαζονται οι καρεκλοκενταυροι που την διοικουν χρονια τωρα...

----------


## Iris07

Cosmote και Wind βάλανε ανακοινώσεις για τις οπτικές..

Να δούμε εάν θα έχουμε εμπορική διάθεση έως τέλος Σεπτεμβρίου.. ή θα αρχίσουν οι καθυστερήσεις..

----------


## George98

Αν αρχίσουν καθυστερήσεις την κάτσαμε εμείς που είμαστε πιο μετά αλλά μάλλον αυτό θα γίνει ...

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Αν αρχίσουν καθυστερήσεις την κάτσαμε εμείς που είμαστε πιο μετά αλλά μάλλον αυτό θα γίνει ...


1) Στο Ελλαδιστάν ζούμε, οι καθυστερήσεις σε οτιδήποτε, συμπεριλαμβάνονται στις παραδόσεις μας.  :Razz:  Ήδη η "WIND-άρα" πήγε την ενεργοποίηση από Ιούλιο σε Οκτώβρη, στην Καλαμάτα... 

2) Ο ΟΤΕ έχει ήδη ενεργοποιήσει πολλές VDSL καμπίνες που έβαλε στη Λακωνία το Μάιο. Στο χωριό από τα 2 Mbps πήγαμε στα 45. Στη Σπάρτη ακόμα δεν έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί, αλλά λογικά μέχρι το τέλος του μήνα θα γίνει και θα έχουμε και στο πατρικό μου VDSL. Μέσα στις προθεσμίες ο ΟΤΕ! 

3) Στις περιοχές που περιμένετε καμπίνες από εναλλακτικούς, όταν έρθουν τα 50 Mbps σε εσάς, στις περιοχές του ΟΤΕ θα έχουν φτάσει ήδη τα 1000...  :Laughing: 

4) Η Vodafone στους Αμπελοκήπους Αθηνών, ακόμα περνάει οπτικές ίνες...

----------


## Iris07

Βέβαια έχουμε μία περιέργεια να δούμε και τις τιμές!  :Cool:

----------


## cyberten

> Βέβαια έχουμε μία περιέργεια να δούμε και τις τιμές!


Οι οποίες τιμές καθυστερούν να ανακοινωθούν θεωρώ... Ειδικά για ΟΤΕ όπου σε 31 ημέρες όλα τελειώνουν και πρέπει να είναι τεχνικά έτοιμος για εμπορική προσφορά Vectoring.

----------


## George98

> 1) Στο Ελλαδιστάν ζούμε, οι καθυστερήσεις σε οτιδήποτε, συμπεριλαμβάνονται στις παραδόσεις μας.  Ήδη η "WIND-άρα" πήγε την ενεργοποίηση από Ιούλιο σε Οκτώβρη, στην Καλαμάτα... 
> 
> 2) Ο ΟΤΕ έχει ήδη ενεργοποιήσει πολλές VDSL καμπίνες που έβαλε στη Λακωνία το Μάιο. Στο χωριό από τα 2 Mbps πήγαμε στα 45. Στη Σπάρτη ακόμα δεν έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί, αλλά λογικά μέχρι το τέλος του μήνα θα γίνει και θα έχουμε και στο πατρικό μου VDSL. Μέσα στις προθεσμίες ο ΟΤΕ! 
> 
> 3) Στις περιοχές που περιμένετε καμπίνες από εναλλακτικούς, όταν έρθουν τα 50 Mbps σε εσάς, στις περιοχές του ΟΤΕ θα έχουν φτάσει ήδη τα 1000... 
> 
> 4) Η Vodafone στους Αμπελοκήπους Αθηνών, ακόμα περνάει οπτικές ίνες...


Καλά μην είσαι σίγουρος και για τον ΟΤΕ που ακόμα δεν έχει τελειώσει να βάζει καμπίνες σε περιοχές που λέει Q3 2017 και Q4 
Επίσης δεν φταίνε μόνο οι πάροχοι , το ρεύμα φταίει

----------


## Pokas

> Καλά μην είσαι σίγουρος και για τον ΟΤΕ που ακόμα δεν έχει τελειώσει να βάζει καμπίνες σε περιοχές που λέει Q3 2017 και Q4 
> Επίσης δεν φταίνε μόνο οι πάροχοι , το ρεύμα φταίει


μόνο στα Q4 βάζει καμπίνες, στα Q3 έχει τελειώσει εδώ και καιρό(Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣ) - ευτυχώς

----------


## trabakoulas

> 1) Στο Ελλαδιστάν ζούμε, οι καθυστερήσεις σε οτιδήποτε, συμπεριλαμβάνονται στις παραδόσεις μας.  Ήδη η "WIND-άρα" πήγε την ενεργοποίηση από Ιούλιο σε Οκτώβρη, στην Καλαμάτα... 
> 
> 2) Ο ΟΤΕ έχει ήδη ενεργοποιήσει πολλές VDSL καμπίνες που έβαλε στη Λακωνία το Μάιο. Στο χωριό από τα 2 Mbps πήγαμε στα 45. Στη Σπάρτη ακόμα δεν έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί, αλλά λογικά μέχρι το τέλος του μήνα θα γίνει και θα έχουμε και στο πατρικό μου VDSL. Μέσα στις προθεσμίες ο ΟΤΕ! 
> 
> 3) Στις περιοχές που περιμένετε καμπίνες από εναλλακτικούς, όταν έρθουν τα 50 Mbps σε εσάς, στις περιοχές του ΟΤΕ θα έχουν φτάσει ήδη τα 1000... 
> 
> 4) Η Vodafone στους Αμπελοκήπους Αθηνών, ακόμα περνάει οπτικές ίνες...


1) Η Καλαμάτα είναι για Q3 οπότε προς το παρόν είναι οκ. Αν τελικά πάει Οκτώβρη πάλι καλά θα είναι, δε βαριέσαι :P
3) Δεν πειράζει, κάτι χρόνια περιμέναμε από τον ΟΤΕ vdsl και ήμασταν με adsl  :Razz: 
4) Και δεν θα έπρεπε;

Πάντως κι εγώ περιμένω με ενδιαφέρον να δω τιμές
Να δω αν χαιρόμαστε τζάμπα ή όχι :Razz:

----------


## George98

> μόνο στα Q4 βάζει καμπίνες, στα Q3 έχει τελειώσει εδώ και καιρό(Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣ) - ευτυχώς


Μακάρι όλοι να τελειώσουν στην ώρα τους με λίγες καθυστερήσεις γιατί είμαστε 2017(τα έργα συνολικά 2020 θα τελειώσουν+) και ήδη έχουν ξεπεραστεί οι τεχνολογίες που βάζουν τώρα σε εμάς

----------


## Pokas

> Μακάρι όλοι να τελειώσουν στην ώρα τους με λίγες καθυστερήσεις γιατί είμαστε 2017(τα έργα συνολικά 2020 θα τελειώσουν+) και ήδη έχουν ξεπεραστεί οι τεχνολογίες που βάζουν τώρα σε εμάς


ε, εντάξει... όχι οτι έχουν ξεπεραστεί οι τεχνολογίες... ότι υπάρχουν χώρες με άλλες, πιο νεες  ναι... αλλά vectoring και super vectoring είναι σχετικά καινούρια

----------


## George98

> ε, εντάξει... όχι οτι έχουν ξεπεραστεί οι τεχνολογίες... ότι υπάρχουν χώρες με άλλες, πιο νεες  ναι... αλλά vectoring και super vectoring είναι σχετικά καινούρια


Εντάξει τότε για να δούμε και στην υλοποίηση πως θα είναι οι ταχύτητες

----------


## Pokas

> Εντάξει τότε για να δούμε και στην υλοποίηση πως θα είναι οι ταχύτητες


Υπάρχει απο όσο καταλαβαίνω το πρόβλημα παρεμβολών στο Vectoring, αναφέρομαι σε συνδέσεις απο ΑΚ στον τελικό καταναλωτή, αυτές απο ότι φαίνεται θα επηρεάζουν την αποτελεσματικότητα του.

----------


## George98

> Υπάρχει απο όσο καταλαβαίνω το πρόβλημα παρεμβολών στο Vectoring, αναφέρομαι σε συνδέσεις απο ΑΚ στον τελικό καταναλωτή, αυτές απο ότι φαίνεται θα επηρεάζουν την αποτελεσματικότητα του.


Θα χάνουμε αρκετή ταχύτητα ? εμένα η παλιά καμπίνα ΟΤΕ που παίρνω είναι στο δίπλα σπίτι από το δικό μου(50 μέτρα) , λογικά κάπου εκεί θα μπει και της WIND ελπίζω να μην έχω απώλειες γιατί είδα ότι θα ενώνονται με την παλιά καμπίνα και θα παίρνουμε από την παλιά

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Θα χάνουμε αρκετή ταχύτητα ? εμένα η παλιά καμπίνα ΟΤΕ που παίρνω είναι στο δίπλα σπίτι από το δικό μου(50 μέτρα) , λογικά κάπου εκεί θα μπει και της WIND ελπίζω να μην έχω απώλειες γιατί κάπου είδα ότι θα ενώνονται με την παλιά καμπίνα και θα παίρνουμε από την παλιά


Η σάπια καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ στην Καλαμάτα, είναι ακριβώς δίπλα από την πολυκατοικία που μένει o αδερφός μου. Όμως, επειδή δεν υπήρχε χώρος (στενά πεζοδρόμια, βιτρίνες κλπ), η WIND πήγε και έβαλε την καινούργια, 100 μέτρα πιο πάνω, μπροστά από ένα μισο-γκρεμισμένο σπίτι.  :Razz:  Η καμπίνα είναι κάτασπρη, χωρίς τίποτα επάνω της, αλλά το φρεάτιο μπροστά της γράφει "WIND".

----------


## Pokas

> Θα χάνουμε αρκετή ταχύτητα ? εμένα η παλιά καμπίνα ΟΤΕ που παίρνω είναι στο δίπλα σπίτι από το δικό μου(50 μέτρα) , λογικά κάπου εκεί θα μπει και της WIND ελπίζω να μην έχω απώλειες γιατί είδα ότι θα ενώνονται με την παλιά καμπίνα και θα παίρνουμε από την παλιά


Απο όσο γνωρίζω και έχουν ποστάρει μέλη εδω μέσα εξαρτάται για πόσα μέτρα τρέχει καλώδιο απο την καμπίνα μαζί με άλλα "unvectored" οπότε στη δική σου περίπτωση μάλλον μηδαμινό πρόβλημα.

----------


## jkoukos

> 4) Η Vodafone στους Αμπελοκήπους Αθηνών, ακόμα περνάει οπτικές ίνες...


Τα παραλές Μήτσο. Στις περισσότερες έχουν γίνει και οι συνδέσεις με τις αντίστοιχες καμπίνες του ΟΤΕ. Η ηλεκτροδότηση μένει και γι' αυτό βλέπω από την αρχή του καλοκαιριού να είναι ακόμη ανοικτό το σχετικό σκάψιμο.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Τα παραλές Μήτσο. Στις περισσότερες έχουν γίνει και οι συνδέσεις με τις αντίστοιχες καμπίνες του ΟΤΕ. Η ηλεκτροδότηση μένει και γι' αυτό βλέπω από την αρχή του καλοκαιριού να είναι ακόμη ανοικτό το σχετικό σκάψιμο.


Πριν 2 εβδομάδες που ήμουν Αθήνα (θα επιστρέψω όταν αρχίσει η σχολή μου), στην οδό Ευρυτανίας & Πανόρμου, υπήρχε ανοιχτό αυλάκι που ερχόταν από την καμπίνα της Vodafone, μέχρι τη στάση του λεωφορείου. Ήταν νύχτα και έβρεχε, οπότε δεν τράβηξα φωτογραφία.  :Razz:

----------


## eliac7

Πάντως για τον ΟΤΕ που λέτε, πρόσφατα που επέστρεψα Λαμία λόγω σχολής, δίνει κανονικά VDSL και είχανε πει μέσα Σεπτέμβρη οι τεχνικοί, και 1η Σεπτέμβρη έκανα αίτηση για VDSL οπότε πιστεύω καλά κυλάει ο ΟΤΕ. Πειραιά που είναι το πατρικό και το έχει πάρει η Vodafone, έχουν τοποθετήσει καμπίνες αλλά ρεύμα όχι ακόμη. Ευτυχώς είμαι για Q4 2017 οπότε θα το δούμε (λογικά πάντα) μέχρι Δεκέμβρη και εδώ. Να κάνω και μια ερώτηση, στον Κορυδαλλό, που τον έχει αναλάβει η Wind, λέει Q1 του '18 οπότε πότε υποθετικά θα πρέπει να αρχίσει σκαψίματα κλπ;

----------


## jkoukos

> Πριν 2 εβδομάδες που ήμουν Αθήνα (θα επιστρέψω όταν αρχίσει η σχολή μου), στην οδό Ευρυτανίας & Πανόρμου, υπήρχε ανοιχτό αυλάκι που ερχόταν από την καμπίνα της Vodafone, μέχρι τη στάση του λεωφορείου. Ήταν νύχτα και έβρεχε, οπότε δεν τράβηξα φωτογραφία.


Ναι, ισχύει ακόμη το ανοικτό χαντάκι για το ρεύμα σε όλες όσες γνωρίζω πάνω από την Τριφυλίας έως τον περιφεριακό στο Αττικό Άλσος. πως ακριβώς της άφησα τον Ιούλιο.
Η οπτική ίνα έχει περαστεί προ πολλού κι έχει συνδεθεί σε όλες τις καμπίνες.

----------


## Iris07

Ωραίο βιντεάκι έχει φτιάξει η Wind πάντως!  :Razz: 
Τους άλλους δεν τους βλέπω και πολύ ζωηρούς!

(Περιμένω την Wind εγώ.. A/K Πατήσια..)
Άντε και άμα καταλάβω κανένα σεισμό, θα πεταχτώ έξω να δω εάν αρχίσαν τα σκαψίματα!!  :Razz:

----------


## GrandGamer

> Ωραίο βιντεάκι έχει φτιάξει η Wind πάντως! 
> Τους άλλους δεν τους βλέπω και πολύ ζωηρούς!
> 
> (Περιμένω την Wind εγώ.. A/K Πατήσια..)
> Άντε και άμα καταλάβω κανένα σεισμό, θα πεταχτώ έξω να δω εάν αρχίσαν τα σκαψίματα!!


Κι εγώ Α/Κ Πατήσια είμαι και οι καμπίνες μας είναι προγραμματισμένες για τέλη του 19... Για οπτική ίνα δεν νομίζω ότι είμαστε στις περιοχές που θα καλύψει κάποιος ISP δυστυχώς. Μόνος ίσως η Inalan αν ποτέ ξεκολλήσει από το Δήμο Γαλατσίου που τους καθυστερούν.

----------


## Iris07

Και όμως.. άμα δεις εδώ, η Wind έχει κάμποσα καφάο για οπτικές FΤTH !

* Ακόμη "ψάχνω" πάντως να δω που είναι αυτά τα τυχερά καφάο..  :Razz: 


*Spoiler:*




			444-1152  444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   1152    FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-122   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   122     FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-1248  444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   1248    FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-1249  444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   1249    FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-1253  444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   1253    FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-1254  444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   1254    FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-1255  444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   1255    FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-1257  444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   1257    FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-1258  444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   1258    FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-1260  444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   1260    FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-1263  444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   1263    FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-1264  444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   1264    FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-1265  444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   1265    FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-1266  444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   1266    FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-1268  444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   1268    FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-1269  444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   1269    FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-1272  444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   1272    FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-1273  444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   1273    FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-1274  444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   1274    FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-1275  444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   1275    FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-1276  444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   1276    FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-1277  444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   1277    FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-1278  444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   1278    FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-1283  444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   1283    FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-1284  444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   1284    FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-1285  444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   1285    FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-1288  444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   1288    FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-1289  444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   1289    FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-1290  444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   1290    VDSL_VECTORING/V2019 Q2    
444-1292  444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   1292    FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-1297  444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   1297    VDSL_VECTORING/V2019 Q2    
444-1298  444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   1298    VDSL_VECTORING/V2019 Q2    
444-1299  444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   1299    VDSL_VECTORING/V2019 Q2    
444-132   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   132     FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-133   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   133     FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-134   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   134     FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-135   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   135     FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-136   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   136     FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-137   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   137     FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-138   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   138     FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-139   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   139     FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-140   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   140     FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-141   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   141     FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-142   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   142     FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-143   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   143     FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-144   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   144     FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-145   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   145     FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-146   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   146     FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-148   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   148     FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-149   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   149     VDSL_VECTORING/V2019 Q2    
444-150   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   150     FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-157   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   157     FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-158   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   158     FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-159   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   159     FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-161   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   161     VDSL_VECTORING/V2019 Q2    
444-164   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   164     VDSL_VECTORING/V2019 Q2    
444-165   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   165     VDSL_VECTORING/V2019 Q2    
444-166   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   166     VDSL_VECTORING/V2019 Q2    
444-167   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   167     VDSL_VECTORING/V2019 Q2    
444-229   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   229     FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-231   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   231     FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-232   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   232     FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-233   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   233     FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-234   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   234     FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-235   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   235     FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-236   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   236     FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-237   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   237     FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-238   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   238     VDSL_VECTORING/V2019 Q2    
444-239   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   239     FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-240   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   240     FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-241   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   241     FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-244   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   244     FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-245   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   245     FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-246   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   246     FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-247   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   247     FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-248   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   248     FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-249   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   249     FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-250   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   250     FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-251   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   251     FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-252   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   252     FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-253   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   253     FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-254   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   254     FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-255   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   255     FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-256   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   256     VDSL_VECTORING/V2019 Q2    
444-257   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   257     FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-258   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   258     VDSL_VECTORING/V2019 Q2    
444-259   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   259     FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-260   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   260     VDSL_VECTORING/V2019 Q2    
444-261   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   261     FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-262   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   262     FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-263   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   263     FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-264   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   264     FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-265   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   265     FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-266   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   266     FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-267   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   267     VDSL_VECTORING/V2019 Q2    
444-268   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   268     FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-269   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   269     FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-270   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   270     VDSL_VECTORING/V2019 Q2    
444-271   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   271     FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-272   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   272     FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-273   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   273     VDSL_VECTORING/V2019 Q2    
444-275   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   275     VDSL_VECTORING/V2019 Q2    
444-276   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   276     VDSL_VECTORING/V2019 Q2    
444-277   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   277     VDSL_VECTORING/V2019 Q2    
444-278   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   278     VDSL_VECTORING/V2019 Q2    
444-279   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   279     VDSL_VECTORING/V2019 Q2    
444-280   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   280     VDSL_VECTORING/V2019 Q2    
444-282   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   282     VDSL_VECTORING/V2019 Q2    
444-285   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   285     VDSL_VECTORING/V2019 Q2    
444-287   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   287     VDSL_VECTORING/V2019 Q2    
444-288   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   288     VDSL_VECTORING/V2019 Q2    
444-289   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   289     VDSL_VECTORING/V2019 Q2    
444-290   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   290     VDSL_VECTORING/V2019 Q2    
444-291   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   291     VDSL_VECTORING/V2019 Q2    
444-292   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   292     VDSL_VECTORING/V2019 Q2    
444-293   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   293     VDSL_VECTORING/V2019 Q2    
444-295   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   295     VDSL_VECTORING/V2019 Q2    
444-297   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   297     VDSL_VECTORING/V2019 Q2    
444-298   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   298     VDSL_VECTORING/V2019 Q2    
444-299   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   299     VDSL_VECTORING/V2019 Q2    
444-318   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   318     FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-320   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   320     FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-322   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   322     FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-323   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   323     FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-324   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   324     FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-326   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   326     FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-327   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   327     FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-329   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   329     FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-330   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   330     FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-332   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   332     FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-333   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   333     FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-335   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   335     FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-338   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   338     FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-340   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   340     FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-342   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   342     FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-344   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   344     FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-346   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   346     VDSL_VECTORING/V2019 Q2    
444-348   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   348     VDSL_VECTORING/V2019 Q2    
444-350   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   350     VDSL_VECTORING/V2019 Q2    
444-351   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   351     VDSL_VECTORING/V2019 Q2    
444-352   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   352     VDSL_VECTORING/V2019 Q2    
444-354   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   354     VDSL_VECTORING/V2019 Q2    
444-356   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   356     VDSL_VECTORING/V2019 Q2    
444-358   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   358     VDSL_VECTORING/V2019 Q2    
444-364   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   364     VDSL_VECTORING/V2019 Q2    
444-366   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   366     VDSL_VECTORING/V2019 Q2    
444-369   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   369     VDSL_VECTORING/V2019 Q2    
444-372   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   372     VDSL_VECTORING/V2019 Q2    
444-374   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   374     VDSL_VECTORING/V2019 Q2    
444-380   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   380     VDSL_VECTORING/V2019 Q2    
444-384   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   384     VDSL_VECTORING/V2019 Q2    
444-385   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   385     VDSL_VECTORING/V2019 Q2    
444-387   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   387     VDSL_VECTORING/V2019 Q2    
444-392   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   392     VDSL_VECTORING/V2019 Q2    
444-396   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   396     VDSL_VECTORING/V2019 Q2    
444-518   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   518     FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-521   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   521     FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-525   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   525     FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-531   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   531     FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-534   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   534     FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-535   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   535     FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-537   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   537     FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-538   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   538     FTTH            2019 Q2    
444-539   444    ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ   539     FTTH            2019 Q2
		




Εμένα με έχει για VDSL_VECTORING/V.plus/G.fast ..
.. αλλά μακάρι να δουλέψει καλά και αυτό!

* Αντίθετα η Vodafone που πήρε το ΑΡΗΣ.. νομίζω δεν λέει τίποτα για FTTH..

----------


## GrandGamer

> Και όμως.. άμα δεις εδώ, η Wind έχει κάμποσα καφάο για οπτικές FΤTH !
> 
> * Ακόμη "ψάχνω" πάντως να δω που είναι αυτά τα τυχερά καφάο.. 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ναι το έχω δει αλλά δεν ξέρω να σου πω την αλήθεια. Νομίζω η δική μου δεν θα είναι για FTTH βέβαια αλλά δεν θυμάμαι το νούμερο τώρα.

----------


## ragiakof

όταν λέμε τσάμπα μάγκες το μυαλό μου πάει σε wind και vodafone. Την ώρα που ο ΟΤΕ έχει γεμίσει την Ελλάδα καφάο οι ψευτόμαγκες θα παραδώσουν στην "ώρα" τους ( του αγίου ποτέ) 25 ΑΚ ο καθένας.

----------


## ATG

> 1) Στο Ελλαδιστάν ζούμε, οι καθυστερήσεις σε οτιδήποτε, συμπεριλαμβάνονται στις παραδόσεις μας.  Ήδη η "WIND-άρα" πήγε την ενεργοποίηση από Ιούλιο σε Οκτώβρη, στην Καλαμάτα... 
> 
> 2) Ο ΟΤΕ έχει ήδη ενεργοποιήσει πολλές VDSL καμπίνες που έβαλε στη Λακωνία το Μάιο. Στο χωριό από τα 2 Mbps πήγαμε στα 45. Στη Σπάρτη ακόμα δεν έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί, αλλά λογικά μέχρι το τέλος του μήνα θα γίνει και θα έχουμε και στο πατρικό μου VDSL. Μέσα στις προθεσμίες ο ΟΤΕ! 
> 
> 3) Στις περιοχές που περιμένετε καμπίνες από εναλλακτικούς, όταν έρθουν τα 50 Mbps σε εσάς, στις περιοχές του ΟΤΕ θα έχουν φτάσει ήδη τα 1000... 
> 
> 4) Η Vodafone στους Αμπελοκήπους Αθηνών, ακόμα περνάει οπτικές ίνες...


Κακό πράγμα η άγνοια  

Από τις αρχές Ιουνίου δίνει εμπορικά από το δίκτυο της σε 4 περιοχές. 
Δεν διαφημίζει το δίκτυο αλλά το προϊόν. Όποτε δεν θα το καταλάβεις.

- - - Updated - - -




> όταν λέμε τσάμπα μάγκες το μυαλό μου πάει σε wind και vodafone. Την ώρα που ο ΟΤΕ έχει γεμίσει την Ελλάδα καφάο οι ψευτόμαγκες θα παραδώσουν στην "ώρα" τους ( του αγίου ποτέ) 25 ΑΚ ο καθένας.


Τα οποια άρχισε από το 12 να κατασκευάζει έχοντας ήδη τις υποδομές. 

Δε νομίζω να είναι ψευτόμαγκας αυτός που τολμάει να τα βάλει με τον ΟΤΕ μέσα στο "βασίλειο" του και δεν παίζει με ίδιους όρους.

----------


## sakels

> όταν λέμε τσάμπα μάγκες το μυαλό μου πάει σε wind και vodafone. Την ώρα που ο ΟΤΕ έχει γεμίσει την Ελλάδα καφάο οι ψευτόμαγκες θα παραδώσουν στην "ώρα" τους ( του αγίου ποτέ) 25 ΑΚ ο καθένας.


Έχουν αρκετό Ftth όμως

----------


## Hetfield

Ξεκινησαν τα wholesales της Vodafone και της WIND.
http://www.vodafone.gr/portal/w-nga
https://www.wind.gr/gr/wind/gia-tin-...es-ip-peering/

Ακομα δεν εχουν ανεβει οι τιμες.

Η Vodafone μεσω VDSL θα δινει
30/3, 50/5 και 100/10

Η WIND μεσω VDSL/G.Fast/xPON θα δινει
30/3, 50/5, 100/10, 200/20 και 300/30

----------


## trabakoulas

Μέχρι 200/20 μέσω vectoring η wind βλέπω
Not bad at all, τιμές να δούμε βέβαια

----------


## nionios2000

ωραια όλα αυτά με τις ταχύτητες που δινει η wind  αλλα με τις τιμες τι παιζει ξερουμε ποτε θα τις δοσουν στην δημοσιοτητα?

----------


## Iris07

Έλα ρε WIND.. Πάμε !!  :Razz: 

Οπότε μάλλον περιμένουμε πρώτα ανακοίνωση από την EETT μετά τις 2 Οκτωβρίου που τελειώνει η σχετική διαβούλευση..
http://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/a...news_0670.html

Και θα περιμένει ο ένας να δει τι τιμές θα βγάλει ο άλλος..  :Razz:

----------


## emeliss

Ξέρουν ήδη τι τιμές θα βγάλει ο άλλος. Πλέον θα υπάρχει τιμολόγηση χονδρικής με την λιανική να εξαρτάται από την χονδρική και έλεγχο από την ΕΕΤΤ για τα πακέτα του vectoring.

----------


## nnn

Η Wind έχει χαλί αυτό




στην διαφήμιση της για το νέο δίκτυο ?

 :Respekt:

----------


## swatsquadgr

> Η Wind έχει χαλί αυτό
> 
> 
> 
> 
> στην διαφήμιση της για το νέο δίκτυο ?



οχι , αυτο εχει

----------


## sakels

η wind ετοιμασε αυτο παντως...

https://www.windwholesale.gr/

----------


## swatsquadgr

> η wind ετοιμασε αυτο παντως...
> 
> https://www.windwholesale.gr/


κατι που μου εκανε εντυπωση 

"Σύμπτωμα «ΧΜΤ -ΧΑΜΗΛΗ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ» : Ο ΠΠ θα προχωρά στο έλεγχο της 
υπηρεσίας για δηλωμένη υποβάθμιση η οποία ξεπερνά το 30% της συνολικής 
ονομαστικής ταχύτητας (upstream και downstream) της υπηρεσίας του Τελικού 
Χρήστη ή το 15% της συνολικής αρχικής ταχύτητας (upstream και downstream) 
συγχρονισμού. Σε αντίθετη περίπτωση και εφόσον η βλάβη
βρέθηκε να μην τηρεί την παραπάνω προϋπόθεση αυτή θα κλείνει με υπαιτιότητα ΠΥ ο οποίος θα 
χρεώνεται και το τέλος άσκοπης απασχόλησης"

ΚΑΙ αυτο

"
2.8.2

               Μηχανισμοί QoS Στο  πλαίσιο  των  υπηρεσιών  VLU/FTTx  υποστηρίζονται  μηχανισμοί 

προτεραιοποίησηςτης  συνδρομητικής  κίνησης  σύμφωνα  με  τα  παρακάτω: 

Ορίζονται συνολικά 4 διαφορετικές κλάσεις για προτεραιοποίηση της κίνησης. Η 
συνδρομητική κίνηση θα αντιστοιχίζεται σε κάθε μία από αυτές με βάση την τιμή 
802.1p. Στην περίπτωση υπηρεσιών VLU/FTTx Η τιμή 8
02.1p θα έχει ήδη τεθεί 
πριν η κίνηση εισέλθει στο δίκτυο του ΠΠ. Συγκεκριμένα ορίζονται:

Class_Control: 802.1p = 6,7 

Class_High: 802.1p = 4,5 

Class_Medium: 802.1p = 2,3 

Best_Effort: υπόλοιπες τιμές "

----------


## emeliss

Όλα αυτά ορίζονται από την ΕΕΤΤ στην απόφαση για το VLU.

----------


## nnn

Wind cabin pR0n  :Razz:

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Wind cabin pR0n


Με nat 10άρι ?   :Razz:

----------


## nnn

> Με nat 10άρι ?


 :Laughing:  Καλά που θα δώσουν και χονδρική.

----------


## Hetfield

> Wind cabin pR0n


Περιοχη;

----------


## nnn

Νίκαια.

----------


## paravoid

Με την ανακοίνωση της Γ' φάσης ξέρει κανείς τι γίνεται; Η προθεσμία έχει παρέλθει εδώ και μήνες…

----------


## Mormnak

> Με την ανακοίνωση της Γ' φάσης ξέρει κανείς τι γίνεται; Η προθεσμία έχει παρέλθει εδώ και μήνες…




Off Topic


		αααααχαααα....Προθεσμία??? τι είναι τούτο??? νέο φρούτο??  :Razz:   :ROFL:

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

*Προχωρά και η τρίτη ανάθεση του Vectoring*

Τη Γ’ Φάση της Πρώτης Ανάθεσης περιοχών για την ανάπτυξη δικτύου VDSL Vectoring ενέκρινε η Ολομέλεια της ΕΕΤΤ (Εθνικής Επιτροπής Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων).

Ενδιαφέρον να αναλάβουν επιπλέον περιοχές για υλοποίηση δικτύων πρόσβασης νέας γενιάς (NGA) εκδήλωσαν ο ΟΤΕ και η Wind.

----------


## Collective_Soul

Ενεργοποιηθηκε η νεα καμπινα (που ειχε τοποθετηθει την ανοιξη δεν θυμαμαι ποτε ακριβως) μπορω να βαλω πλεον VDSL

Στοιχεια καμπινας : 1440 ΑΓΡΙΝΙΟ 135(αρ.καμπινας)	VDSL-VECTORING	Q4/2017

----------


## Mormnak

> *Προχωρά και η τρίτη ανάθεση του Vectoring*
> 
> Τη Γ’ Φάση της Πρώτης Ανάθεσης περιοχών για την ανάπτυξη δικτύου VDSL Vectoring ενέκρινε η Ολομέλεια της ΕΕΤΤ (Εθνικής Επιτροπής Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων).
> 
> Ενδιαφέρον να αναλάβουν επιπλέον περιοχές για υλοποίηση δικτύων πρόσβασης νέας γενιάς (NGA) εκδήλωσαν ο ΟΤΕ και η Wind.


Υπάρχει ανακοίνωση ??....και για τις περιοχες που παίρνει ο καθένας?? (....μια σειρα το Infocom....σιγα τα ΩΑ που μας έδωσε για πληροφορίες...  :Whistle:  )

----------


## MIKU

Ε βέβαια, σιγά που θα έκαναν επένδυση..ανεβάζουν τις τιμές στην κινητή για να βγάλουν τις'' επενδύσεις'' της σταθερής...

----------


## sdikr

> Ε βέβαια, σιγά που θα έκαναν επένδυση..ανεβάζουν τις τιμές στην κινητή για να βγάλουν τις'' επενδύσεις'' της σταθερής...


Εδώ σε χρεώνουν στην κινητή,  να φανταστείς πόσο λαμόγια είναι.

Πέρα απο την πλάκα, καμιά σχέση δεν έχει αυτό που λές με αυτό που γίνεται.

----------


## MIKU

Δηλαδή η vodafone έφερε χρήμα εξ Αγγλίας, η wind από όπου είναι και ο οτε από γερμανία και το ελληνικό κράτος;;μπαααα

----------


## sdikr

> Δηλαδή η vodafone έφερε χρήμα εξ Αγγλίας, η wind από όπου είναι και ο οτε από γερμανία και το ελληνικό κράτος;;μπαααα



Συνεχίζει να μην έχει σχέση με το θέμα.

----------


## MIKU

οοοο άλλο δεν έχει σχέση με το θέμα και άλλο δεν ισχύει...

----------


## George98

> Ε βέβαια, σιγά που θα έκαναν επένδυση..ανεβάζουν τις τιμές στην κινητή για να βγάλουν τις'' επενδύσεις'' της σταθερής...


Δεν κατάλαβα εσύ λες ότι δεν κάνουν επενδύσεις στην κινητή ή στην σταθερή ?
Μπορεί να μην έκαναν γενικά πολλές επενδύσεις αλλά αυτό που έχει ξεκινήσει να γίνεται , έστω και για αργά είναι πολύ καλό(Για σταθερή μιλάω) , ας είμαστε λίγο αισιόδοξοι υπάρχει θέληση από ότι βλέπω , δες για παράδειγμα στην Νίκαια πόσες καμπίνες άλλαξε η wind που τόσο χρόνια δεν έκανε τίποτα ... Μην λέω και πολλά βέβαια γιατί θα υπάρχουν καθυστερήσεις γενικά αλλά έχει ξεκινήσει και αυτό έχει σημασία πλέον ...

----------


## MIKU

Για τη σταθερή λέω..τόσα χρόνια ούτε ένα ευρώ..

----------


## George98

> Για τη σταθερή λέω..τόσα χρόνια ούτε ένα ευρώ..


Τουλάχιστον έγινε η αρχή επιτέλους

----------


## uncharted

> Για τη σταθερή λέω..τόσα χρόνια ούτε ένα ευρώ..


Ειχαμε τις πλαστελινες ομως. Ευρω πεφτανε μονο σε διαφημισεις/PR.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

- - - Updated - - -




> Τουλάχιστον έγινε η αρχή επιτέλους


Εμ επρεπε να πεσει γερο μπαγιοκο απο ΕΕ μερια για να κουνηθουν τα πραγματα...

----------


## pantelis

Υπάρχει περίπτωση το δικό μου α/κ που έχει πάρει ο ΟΤΕ και έχει εγκαταστήσει κάποιες καμπίνες (όχι τη δικά μου) να πάρει το υπόλοιπο η wind;

----------


## ATG

> Για τη σταθερή λέω..τόσα χρόνια ούτε ένα ευρώ..


Τα DSLAM στα Α/Κ, τα αναλογα backhaul και οι συνδεσεις με το εξωτερικο δινονται δωρεαν;
Δεν το γνωριζα αυτο.

----------


## uncharted

> Τα DSLAM στα Α/Κ, τα αναλογα backhaul και οι συνδεσεις με το εξωτερικο δινονται δωρεαν;


Οχι, αλλα αυτο δεν αναιρει την αναγκαιοτητα επενδυσης ΚΑΙ στο last-mile... τοσα χρονια κλαιγονταν για το παγιο ΟΤΕ, αλλα δεν εκαναν κατι για να το αποφυγουν, με αποτελεσμα να ειναι μονοπωλιο ο χαλκος.

----------


## jkoukos

Δηλαδή σήμερα ο ΟΤΕ περνά νέες καλωδιώσεις, εκεί που δεν υπάρχουν, με το ίδιο κόστος (για τους πελάτες) και ρυθμό που το έκανε όταν ήταν μονοπώλιο;


Μήπως είναι οικονομικά ασύμφορο σήμερα, οποιαδήποτε εταιρεία να περάσει χάλκινα καλώδια στα οποία πιθανόν να υπάρξουν πελάτες; Και αν δεν βρεθεί ικανός αριθμός, μήπως θα μπει μέσα με τα μπούνια;

----------


## uncharted

> Δηλαδή σήμερα ο ΟΤΕ περνά νέες καλωδιώσεις, εκεί που δεν υπάρχουν, με το ίδιο κόστος (για τους πελάτες) και ρυθμό που το έκανε όταν ήταν μονοπώλιο;
> 
> 
> Μήπως είναι οικονομικά ασύμφορο σήμερα, *οποιαδήποτε εταιρεία να περάσει χάλκινα καλώδια* στα οποία πιθανόν να υπάρξουν πελάτες; Και αν δεν βρεθεί ικανός αριθμός, μήπως θα μπει μέσα με τα μπούνια;


Ποιος ειπε να περασουν χαλκινα καλωδια? Δεν συμφερει, ακομα και απο την αποψη του ποσο κοστιζει σαν μεταλλο (αλλο κοστος ειχε πριν 20-30 χρονια)... για greenfield εγκαταστασεις μονο fiber πλεον.

----------


## jkoukos

Μίλησες για το last mile και πάνω σε αυτό απάντησα.

----------


## uncharted

Last mile ειναι μονο ο χαλκος δηλαδη?

Αλλο πραγμα ειπα, αλλο καταλαβες εσυ...

----------


## jkoukos

Μέχρι να γυρίσει το δίκτυο όλων των παρόχων σε ΙΡ έτσι ώστε να έχεις τηλεφωνία μέσω της ίνας, ναι ο χαλκός θα είναι το last mile για τους τελικούς χρήστες.

----------


## uncharted

Α το VoIP ηταν το προβλημα που κανεις δεν επενδυε σε εναλλακτικο last mile τοσα χρονια και οχι η απροθυμια επενδυσεων...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## emeliss

> Μέχρι να γυρίσει το δίκτυο όλων των παρόχων σε ΙΡ έτσι ώστε να έχεις τηλεφωνία μέσω της ίνας, ναι ο χαλκός θα είναι το last mile για τους τελικούς χρήστες.


Από την στιγμή που τρέχει το vectoring έχουν ήδη φροντίσει για αυτό.

----------


## jkoukos

> Από την στιγμή που τρέχει το vectoring έχουν ήδη φροντίσει για αυτό.


To γνωρίζω, αλλά μέχρι να γίνει παντού στη χώρα και ταυτόχρονα να περαστεί από τις καμπίνες οπτική ίνα μέχρι τα σπίτια μας, θα εξακολουθούμε να έχουμε χαλκό για πολλά-πολλά χρόνια ακόμη.
Και αυτό πάει σε όλους τους παρόχους, μηδέ του ΟΤΕ εξαιρουμένου, για τις επενδύσεις που λέει ο φίλος παραπάνω.

----------


## uncharted

Ο χαλκος δεν εχει καμια μα καμια σχεση με το πως δουλευει η τηλεφωνια. Ο ΟΤΕ θα συνεχισει να εχει χαλκο και IP τηλεφωνια παντου απο το 2018.

----------


## globalnoise

Καλά, δεν είμαστε η μόνη χώρα με χαλκό last mile

----------


## uncharted

> Καλά, δεν είμαστε η μόνη χώρα με χαλκό last mile


Ειπε κανεις κατι τετοιο?

Ειμαστε απο τις λιγες χωρες χωρις εναλλακτικο last mile (cable, fiber), γιατι ποτε δεν εγιναν σχετικες επενδυσεις. Αυτο λεω τοση ωρα.

----------


## jkoukos

> Ο χαλκος δεν εχει καμια μα καμια σχεση με το πως δουλευει η τηλεφωνια. Ο ΟΤΕ θα συνεχισει να εχει χαλκο και IP τηλεφωνια παντου απο το 2018.


Ο ΟΤΕ έχει βάλει στο πρόγραμμα να κάνει όλες τις τηλεφωνικές συνδέσεις VoIP. Όπου η οπτική ίνα θα (αν) φθάνει στον τελικό χρήστη, δεν χρειάζεται πουθενά χαλκός. Αν τερματίζει (όπως σήμερα) μέχρι την καμπίνα, είναι απόλυτα φυσικό να χρειάζεται χαλκός. Τόσο απλά και ισχύει σε όλο τον πλανήτη και σε όλους τους παρόχους.

----------


## uncharted

> Ο ΟΤΕ έχει βάλει στο πρόγραμμα να κάνει όλες τις τηλεφωνικές συνδέσεις VoIP. Όπου η οπτική ίνα θα (αν) φθάνει στον τελικό χρήστη, δεν χρειάζεται πουθενά χαλκός. Αν τερματίζει (όπως σήμερα) μέχρι την καμπίνα, είναι απόλυτα φυσικό να χρειάζεται χαλκός. Τόσο απλά και ισχύει σε όλο τον πλανήτη και σε όλους τους παρόχους.


Ολο το γυροφερνεις, αλλα ξεκαθαρη απαντηση σε αυτο που ρωταω δεν δινεις. Παμε αλλη μια (τελευταια ελπιζω) φορα λοιπον...

Γιατι σε ολο τον υπολοιπο (δυτικο τουλαχιστον) πλανητη υπαρχει εναλλακτικο last mile εδω και δεκαετιες, ενω στην Ελλαδα εχουμε μονο χαλκο? Εκει δεν ειναι προβλημα η τηλεφωνια?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jkoukos

Ας μιλήσουμε για την γειτονιά μας (Ευρώπη). Βγάζοντας απ' έξω τις χώρες του πρώην ανατολικού μπλοκ (κεφάλαιο ολόκληρο πως και γιατί είναι μπροστά σε σχέση με τις άλλες), η ανάπτυξη της οπτικής ίνας για οικιακές συνδέσεις ξεκίνησε σε ΟΛΕΣ στις χώρες όπου υπήρχε πρώην μονοπώλιο, την τελευταία 10ετία. Είχαμε μήπως στην χώρα μας αυτή την 10ετία οικονομική ευμάρεια ή κανονιστικό πλαίσιο για σταθερές παρεμβάσεις και ποιος πολέμησε τα έστω και κακομελετημένα σχετικά σχέδια του ΥΜΕ;

Ακόμη όμως και σε αυτές τις χώρες, όπου το μονοπώλιο έσπασε νωρίς και με ισχυρή θέληση της όποιας ΕΕΤΤ, σήμερα εκτός από τα μεγάλα αστικά κέντρα δεν υπάρχει πουθενά αλλού οπτική ίνα ενώ ακόμη και στις NGA υπηρεσίες είναι λίγο πιο μπροστά από εμάς και μάλιστα με τους ίδιους κανονιστικούς όρους.
Σε μας, οι πάροχοι (μικροί μεγάλοι) έχουν τεράστια θέματα αδειοδότησης για την διασύνδεση ήδη υπαρχόντων σταθμών λειτουργίας. Ο ίδιος δήμος που δίνει άδεια στον έναν, αρνείται σε άλλον ή κωλυσιεργεί όσο το δυνατόν. Πολλά τα παράπονα στην ΕΕΤΤ και σύντομα θα αλλάξει αυτό με τις σχεδιαζόμενες ρυθμίσεις, άσε που ήδη είναι θέμα που θα τεθεί με το πλέον επίσημο τρόπο στο προσεχές συνέδριο Infocom.

----------


## uncharted

> Ας μιλήσουμε για την γειτονιά μας (Ευρώπη). Βγάζοντας απ' έξω τις χώρες του πρώην ανατολικού μπλοκ (κεφάλαιο ολόκληρο πως και γιατί είναι μπροστά σε σχέση με τις άλλες), η ανάπτυξη της οπτικής ίνας για οικιακές συνδέσεις ξεκίνησε σε ΟΛΕΣ στις χώρες όπου υπήρχε πρώην μονοπώλιο, την τελευταία 10ετία. Είχαμε μήπως στην χώρα μας αυτή την 10ετία οικονομική ευμάρεια ή κανονιστικό πλαίσιο για σταθερές παρεμβάσεις και ποιος πολέμησε τα έστω και κακομελετημένα σχετικά σχέδια του ΥΜΕ;
> 
> Ακόμη όμως και σε αυτές τις χώρες, όπου το μονοπώλιο έσπασε νωρίς και με ισχυρή θέληση της όποιας ΕΕΤΤ, σήμερα εκτός από τα μεγάλα αστικά κέντρα δεν υπάρχει πουθενά αλλού οπτική ίνα ενώ ακόμη και στις NGA υπηρεσίες είναι λίγο πιο μπροστά από εμάς και μάλιστα με τους ίδιους κανονιστικούς όρους.
> Σε μας, οι πάροχοι (μικροί μεγάλοι) έχουν τεράστια θέματα αδειοδότησης για την διασύνδεση ήδη υπαρχόντων σταθμών λειτουργίας. Ο ίδιος δήμος που δίνει άδεια στον έναν, αρνείται σε άλλον ή κωλυσιεργεί όσο το δυνατόν. Πολλά τα παράπονα στην ΕΕΤΤ και σύντομα θα αλλάξει αυτό με τις σχεδιαζόμενες ρυθμίσεις, άσε που ήδη είναι θέμα που θα τεθεί με το πλέον επίσημο τρόπο στο προσεχές συνέδριο Infocom.


Γιατι εσκεμμενα παραβλεπεις το cable που υπαρχει εδω και δεκαετιες στην Δυση? Δεν λεω να μπει τωρα (προφανως πλεον δεν συμφερει εναντι της ινας)... λεω οτι αυτο το τρενο περασε κι εμεις δεν ανεβηκαμε σε αυτο οταν επρεπε.

Την περιοδο της οικονομικης ευμαρειας (90s/2000s) που λες πολλα θα μπορουσαν να γινουν, αλλα δεν εγιναν (π.χ. συνεργασια για κοινα σκαψιματα για φυσικο αεριο + οπτικες ινες)... παει κι αυτο το τρενο λοιπον.

Ακομα και οι εναλλακτικοι θα μπορουσαν να ειχαν ενωθει σε μια εταιρια και με οικονομια κλιμακας να εστηναν εναλλακτικο last mile ως αντιπαλο δεος απεναντι στον χαλκο του ΟΤΕ, αλλα προτιμησαν να μεινουν νοικαρηδες στο παγιο ΟΤΕ.

Αντ' αυτου την περιοδο των παχεων αγελαδων ξοδευαν ασυστολα για διαφημισεις/PR... σε ευρος 15ετιας δεν ειναι καθολου αμελητεο το ποσο.

Εν τελει επρεπε να ερθει χρημα απο ΕΕ μπας και κουνηθουν να κανουν κατι. Οπως παει το πραγμα, στο τελος θα δουμε και ΕΣΠΑ για καθολικη υιοθετηση του IPv6 (γιατι απο μονοι τους... απλα ΔΕΝ). Bookmark this post.

----------


## jkoukos

Πόσες χώρες τις Ευρώπης νομίζεις ότι έχουν Cable;
Την εποχής της ευμάρειας που αναφέρεις είχαμε στη χώρα μας μονοπώλιο. Μόλις πουλήθηκε σε ιδιώτη, ξεκίνησε η ΕΕΤΤ να αλλάζει το κανονιστικό πλαίσιο με την αδεσμοποίηση του τοπικού βρόχου. Οπτική ίνα δεν υπήρχε πουθενά στην Ευρώπη.
Εκείνη την εποχή έγιναν επενδύσεις εκεί που υπήρχε το θεσμικό πλαίσιο (κινητή) και φυσικά με την απαγόρευση να ασχοληθεί ο ΟΤΕ για κάποια χρόνια. Αν έπαιζε μπάλα και αυτός, θα σου έλεγα πότε θα είχε κάλυψη κινητής στην χώρα.
Ναι, ενώ στην άλλη Ευρώπη θα έχουν IPv6 και πότε;

----------


## sdikr

Παιδιά, δεν λέω ωραία όλα αυτά, αλλά βλέπει ο κόσμος οτι έχει νέα μηνύματα και περιμένει να δεί κάτι σχετικό με το θέμα
Αν νομίζετε πως θα πρέπει να ξανακάνουμε αυτή την συζήτηση να το κάνουμε σε ένα άλλο νήμα

----------


## Sovjohn

> Γιατι εσκεμμενα παραβλεπεις το cable που υπαρχει εδω και δεκαετιες στην Δυση? Δεν λεω να μπει τωρα (προφανως πλεον δεν συμφερει εναντι της ινας)... λεω οτι αυτο το τρενο περασε κι εμεις δεν ανεβηκαμε σε αυτο οταν επρεπε.
> 
> Την περιοδο της οικονομικης ευμαρειας (90s/2000s) που λες πολλα θα μπορουσαν να γινουν, αλλα δεν εγιναν (π.χ. συνεργασια για κοινα σκαψιματα για φυσικο αεριο + οπτικες ινες)... παει κι αυτο το τρενο λοιπον.
> 
> Ακομα και οι εναλλακτικοι θα μπορουσαν να ειχαν ενωθει σε μια εταιρια και με οικονομια κλιμακας να εστηναν εναλλακτικο last mile ως αντιπαλο δεος απεναντι στον χαλκο του ΟΤΕ, αλλα προτιμησαν να μεινουν νοικαρηδες στο παγιο ΟΤΕ.
> 
> Αντ' αυτου την περιοδο των παχεων αγελαδων ξοδευαν ασυστολα για διαφημισεις/PR... σε ευρος 15ετιας δεν ειναι καθολου αμελητεο το ποσο.
> 
> Εν τελει επρεπε να ερθει χρημα απο ΕΕ μπας και κουνηθουν να κανουν κατι. Οπως παει το πραγμα, στο τελος θα δουμε και ΕΣΠΑ για καθολικη υιοθετηση του IPv6 (γιατι απο μονοι τους... απλα ΔΕΝ). Bookmark this post.


Εγώ θα αναφέρω απλά εδώ πέρα, κάτι που έχουμε ξαναπεί πολλές φορές - Η ελληνική αγορά ήταν στρεβλή για όλη την περίοδο από το 2002 έως το 2017 θα έλεγα. Ακόμα είναι, απλά "πλέον" πουλάνε λιγότερο κάτω του κόστους οι πάροχοι, γιατί έχουν αυξήσει τις τιμές αισθητά. Αυτά που λες είναι ευσεβείς πόθοι. Ο κάθε πάροχος έβρισκε χρηματοδότη για business plan που προέβλεπε λαγούς με πετραχείλια, πελάτες εκατοντάδων χιλιάδων ή και εκατομμύρια με "ψίχουλα" υποτίθεται και παχυλά κέρδη, πάλι υποτίθεται. Τελικά δεν έβγαινε κάτι τέτοιο, ώ, τι έκπληξη, και ανάλογα με την περίπτωση συγχωνευόταν, πουλιόταν, ή έκλεινε, ο εκάστοτε πάροχος.

That being said, δεν ξέρω, λόγω βλακώδους "μανατζαρίστικης" νοοτροπίας; Λόγω μιζών κάτω από το τραπέζι; Λόγω του ότι τους ψεκάζουν;... οι περισσότεροι αρμόδιοι για interconnection είτε σε επίπεδο υποδομών / fiber, είτε σε επίπεδο data / IP (GRIX κτλ) είτε σε επίπεδο φωνής / κλήσεων, σθεναρά για χρόνια, τουλάχιστον μέχρι το 2011-12 ανθίσταντο στο να μοιραστούν οτιδήποτε. Ήθελαν το δικό τους αποκλειστικό δίκτυο οπτικών ινών, δεν ενέκριναν εύκολα -η forthnet καθόλου!- τη διασύνδεση σε επίπεδο ΙΡ με ανταγωνιστές, επιβαρύνοντας τα διεθνή κυκλώματα αντί για τα τσάμπα εγχώρια, και αδιαφορούσαν για το κόστος τερματισμού και transit σε 3ο δίκτυο, σα να μην υπήρχε. Για να εξηγήσω πιο καλά το τελευταίο, το 2011 π.χ. ένας συνδρομητής HOL που καλούσε ένα συνδρομητή forthnet, εφόσον δεν είχαν απευθείας voice διασύνδεση μεταξύ τους, πέρναγε μέσα από τον ΟΤΕ (με τον οποίο είχαν όλοι διασύνδεση) και η κάθε hol / forthnet / κτλ πλήρωνε ένα μικρό ποσό ανά λεπτό, ναι, ανά λεπτό, χωρίς απεριόριστα και βλακείες, στον ΟΤΕ (!) για την εξυπηρέτηση.

Λοιπόν, ο ΟΤΕ κακός και στρεβλός -ήταν, φυσικά και ήταν-, οι εναλλακτικοί παρτάκηδες και "εγώ θα τους κλείσω όλους τους άλλους και θα μείνω μόνος μου, ΡΕ" - το πέτυχαν εν μέρει, τους πήρε μια γεμάτη 10ετία με το LLU σε πλήρη ανάπτυξη, το ότι από το 2003 έως το 2017 φέτος πρωτογίνεται συζήτηση για "μετά τον απλό χαλκό" εποχή, νομίζω είναι κάτι για το οποίο φταίνε όλοι. Και ο πρώην ΟΤΕ γιατί επιθυμούσε να εκμεταλλευτεί στο έπακρο το χαλκό που ήδη διαθέτει, αλλά φυσικά και όλοι οι άλλοι - ας μην ήταν η εποχή των παχιών αγελάδων και ας είχαν σφίξει τα backsockets και θα σου λεγα εγώ αν θα το παίζανε κουρσάροι και παρτάκηδες... Ο γεγονε, γεγονε όμως, καιρός να πάμε παρακάτω.

----------


## uncharted

> Εγώ θα αναφέρω απλά εδώ πέρα, κάτι που έχουμε ξαναπεί πολλές φορές - Η ελληνική αγορά ήταν στρεβλή για όλη την περίοδο από το 2002 έως το 2017 θα έλεγα. Ακόμα είναι, απλά "πλέον" πουλάνε λιγότερο κάτω του κόστους οι πάροχοι, γιατί έχουν αυξήσει τις τιμές αισθητά. Αυτά που λες είναι ευσεβείς πόθοι. Ο κάθε πάροχος έβρισκε χρηματοδότη για business plan που προέβλεπε λαγούς με πετραχείλια, πελάτες εκατοντάδων χιλιάδων ή και εκατομμύρια με "ψίχουλα" υποτίθεται και παχυλά κέρδη, πάλι υποτίθεται. Τελικά δεν έβγαινε κάτι τέτοιο, ώ, τι έκπληξη, και ανάλογα με την περίπτωση συγχωνευόταν, πουλιόταν, ή έκλεινε, ο εκάστοτε πάροχος.
> 
> That being said, δεν ξέρω, λόγω βλακώδους "μανατζαρίστικης" νοοτροπίας; Λόγω μιζών κάτω από το τραπέζι; Λόγω του ότι τους ψεκάζουν;... οι περισσότεροι αρμόδιοι για interconnection είτε σε επίπεδο υποδομών / fiber, είτε σε επίπεδο data / IP (GRIX κτλ) είτε σε επίπεδο φωνής / κλήσεων, σθεναρά για χρόνια, τουλάχιστον μέχρι το 2011-12 ανθίσταντο στο να μοιραστούν οτιδήποτε. Ήθελαν το δικό τους αποκλειστικό δίκτυο οπτικών ινών, δεν ενέκριναν εύκολα -η forthnet καθόλου!- τη διασύνδεση σε επίπεδο ΙΡ με ανταγωνιστές, επιβαρύνοντας τα διεθνή κυκλώματα αντί για τα τσάμπα εγχώρια, και αδιαφορούσαν για το κόστος τερματισμού και transit σε 3ο δίκτυο, σα να μην υπήρχε. Για να εξηγήσω πιο καλά το τελευταίο, το 2011 π.χ. ένας συνδρομητής HOL που καλούσε ένα συνδρομητή forthnet, εφόσον δεν είχαν απευθείας voice διασύνδεση μεταξύ τους, πέρναγε μέσα από τον ΟΤΕ (με τον οποίο είχαν όλοι διασύνδεση) και η κάθε hol / forthnet / κτλ πλήρωνε ένα μικρό ποσό ανά λεπτό, ναι, ανά λεπτό, χωρίς απεριόριστα και βλακείες, στον ΟΤΕ (!) για την εξυπηρέτηση.
> 
> Λοιπόν, ο ΟΤΕ κακός και στρεβλός -ήταν, φυσικά και ήταν-, οι εναλλακτικοί παρτάκηδες και "εγώ θα τους κλείσω όλους τους άλλους και θα μείνω μόνος μου, ΡΕ" - το πέτυχαν εν μέρει, τους πήρε μια γεμάτη 10ετία με το LLU σε πλήρη ανάπτυξη, το ότι από το 2003 έως το 2017 φέτος πρωτογίνεται συζήτηση για "μετά τον απλό χαλκό" εποχή, νομίζω είναι κάτι για το οποίο φταίνε όλοι. Και ο πρώην ΟΤΕ γιατί επιθυμούσε να εκμεταλλευτεί στο έπακρο το χαλκό που ήδη διαθέτει, αλλά φυσικά και όλοι οι άλλοι - ας μην ήταν η εποχή των παχιών αγελάδων και ας είχαν σφίξει τα backsockets και θα σου λεγα εγώ αν θα το παίζανε κουρσάροι και παρτάκηδες... Ο γεγονε, γεγονε όμως, καιρός να πάμε παρακάτω.


Γενικοτερα πιστευω το προβλημα ειναι στην νοοτροπια μας σαν λαος... ο καθενας το "χωραφακι" του και τελος. Οχι μονο στους telcos. Γενικα δεν υπαρχει διαθεση για συνεργασια/οικονομιες κλιμακας, παρα μονο αν φτασουν τα πραγματα στο αμην και κατοπιν εξωθεν πιεσεων. Πολλα και εγκληματικα τα λαθη που εγιναν σαφως απο ολες τις πλευρες και μετα απορουμε γιατι δεν ειμαστε telco hub αναμεσα σε 3 ηπειρους (προνομιακη γεωγραφικη θεση που την πεταξαμε στα σκουπιδια). Τεσπα, προχωραμε ως εχει (με ρυθμο χελωνας εστω)...

----------


## Iris07

Τελικά βλέπω τρέχει και άλλη διαβούλευση που λήγει στις 20 Οκτωβρίου..
Μία άλλη τελείωσε χθες..

http://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/E...size=2&yy=2017

Οπότε.. πάει παραπέρα..

----------


## George98

Βγήκε γ φάση παιδιά

----------


## Iris07

Την Wind την βλέπω ορεξάτη..

Ο ΟΤΕ έβγαλε το άρθρο που είχε για τις οπτικές..
Θα αργήσουμε άραγε ?

Απλά ελπίζω να μην παει πολύ πίσω όλο το χρονοδιάγραμμα..
για εμάς που περιμένουμε το 2019..

----------


## emeliss

Για την Γ φάση στο 
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...GA-Γ-Φάση

----------


## paravoid

Το γραψα και στο thread της Γ' Φάσης, αλλά εν συντομία, εδώ έχω μαζέψει και τις τρεις φάσεις σε ένα σημείο: https://goo.gl/eXXLWW

----------


## pantelis

Υποτιθεται θα επαιρναν και τις αδιαθετες(καποιες)καμπινες απο τις 2 πρωτες φασεις.Και ναι αφου ανελαβαν χωρια και κωμοπόλεις ουτε στην γ φαση το καημενο καφαο που ανηκω(α/κ Ροσταν).Μαντισα και χαρτοριχτρα δεν ειμαι,αλλα πιο ευκολο να φτασει εδω η ιναλαν(ανατολικη θεσσαλονικη)παρα να αναβαθμιστει το καφαο.Στην τελικη υπαρχει και η hcn που μαλλον θα παω οταν τελειωσει το συμβολαιο με νοβα

----------


## Iris07

Νίκαια, Καλλιθέα που έχει πει η Wind για τελευταίο τρίμηνο του 2017..
όπως διαβάζω στα σχετικά θέματα κάνει πολλά σκαψίματα τώρα..

Ας ελπίσουμε ότι εάν γίνει η αρχή θα μπουν σε ένα ρυθμό τα πράγματα, και για τις εταιρίες εδώ.

----------


## jkoukos

> Υποτιθεται θα επαιρναν και τις αδιαθετες(καποιες)καμπινες απο τις 2 πρωτες φασεις.Και ναι αφου ανελαβαν χωρια και κωμοπόλεις ουτε στην γ φαση το καημενο καφαο που ανηκω(α/κ Ροσταν).Μαντισα και χαρτοριχτρα δεν ειμαι,αλλα πιο ευκολο να φτασει εδω η ιναλαν(ανατολικη θεσσαλονικη)παρα να αναβαθμιστει το καφαο.Στην τελικη υπαρχει και η hcn που μαλλον θα παω οταν τελειωσει το συμβολαιο με νοβα


Λάθος τα έχεις καταλάβει. Οι 3 πρώτες φάσεις αφορούν ανάθεση αστικών κέντρων με ελάχιστο ποσοστό καμπίνων (ανά φάση).
Οι αδιάθετες καμπίνες (ήδη ανατεθειμένων κέντρων) καθώς και τα ορφανά αστικά κέντρα, είναι προς διάθεση στην επόμενη 4η φάση που θα είναι διαρκής ανά εξάμηνο.

----------


## uncharted

> Λάθος τα έχεις καταλάβει. Οι 3 πρώτες φάσεις αφορούν ανάθεση αστικών κέντρων με ελάχιστο ποσοστό καμπίνων (ανά φάση).
> Οι αδιάθετες καμπίνες (ήδη ανατεθειμένων κέντρων) καθώς και τα ορφανά αστικά κέντρα, είναι προς διάθεση στην επόμενη 4η φάση που θα είναι διαρκής ανά εξάμηνο.


Ποσες φασεις θα υπαρξουν συνολικα?

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Λάθος τα έχεις καταλάβει. Οι 3 πρώτες φάσεις αφορούν ανάθεση αστικών κέντρων με ελάχιστο ποσοστό καμπίνων (ανά φάση).
> Οι αδιάθετες καμπίνες (ήδη ανατεθειμένων κέντρων) καθώς και τα ορφανά αστικά κέντρα, είναι προς διάθεση στην επόμενη 4η φάση που θα είναι διαρκής ανά εξάμηνο.


Καλά τα ορφανά αστικά κέντρα ..
Τις αδιάθετες καμπίνες (ήδη ανατεθειμένων κέντρων) μπορεί να τις αναλάβει άλλος πάροχος από αυτόν που είναι ήδη στην περιοχή ?

----------


## jkoukos

Οι 3 πρώτες και η 4η που θα είναι διαρκής από εδώ και πέρα. Σε αυτήν κάθε εξάμηνο θα ανατίθενται σε όποιον το ζητήσει, αδιάθετες καμπίνες ή/και αστικά κέντρα.
Ναι, αδιάθετες καμπίνες ενός αστικό κέντρου που το έχει αναλάβει ένας πάροχος, στην 4η φάση θα μπορεί να τις πάρει οποιοσδήποτε άλλος.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Οι 3 πρώτες και η 4η που θα είναι διαρκής από εδώ και πέρα. Σε αυτήν κάθε εξάμηνο θα ανατίθενται σε όποιον το ζητήσει, αδιάθετες καμπίνες ή/και αστικά κέντρα.
> *Ναι, αδιάθετες καμπίνες ενός αστικό κέντρου που το έχει αναλάβει ένας πάροχος, στην 4η φάση θα μπορεί να τις πάρει οποιοσδήποτε άλλος*.


Και πως θα δουλεύει το vectoring με 2 παρόχους στην ίδια περιοχή ? Εκτός κι αν αυτός που έχει την περιοχή υποχρεωθεί με κάποιο όφελος καθορισμένο από την ΕΕΤΤ να δώσει στον 2ο πάροχο. Ποιός από τους 2 θα σκάψει και θα εγκαταστήσει καμπίνα ?

----------


## jkoukos

Μα κάθε καμπίνα δίνει σύνδεση *αποκλειστικά* σε Χ οικοδομές οι οποίες δεν συνδέονται με καμία άλλη καμπίνα. Άρα δεν υπάρχει θέμα με το vectoring.

----------


## pantelis

Να υποθεσω συμπερασματικα οτι σε 6 μηνες απο τωρα (4/18)θα υπαρχει νεα αναθεση.Αφου ισχυει αυτο ας πουμε οτι κατι ειναι και αυτο.

----------


## jkoukos

Θεωρητικά από τον 5ο/2018, όπως είχαν ανακοινώσει αρχικά.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Μα κάθε καμπίνα δίνει σύνδεση *αποκλειστικά* σε Χ οικοδομές οι οποίες δεν συνδέονται με καμία άλλη καμπίνα. Άρα δεν υπάρχει θέμα με το vectoring.


Και καταλήγουν στο ίδιο ΑΚ και οι δύο πάροχοι. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος το vectoring είναι ανά ΑΚ και όχι ανά καμπ´ινα. 

Σίγουρα κάτι έχω μπερδέψει

----------


## jkoukos

Το αστικό κέντρο δεν έχει άμεση σχέση με το vectoring. Απλά στις 3 πρώτες φάσεις ένας πάροχος αναλάμβανε ελάχιστο ποσοστό καμπίνων αυτού.
Η κάθε καμπίνα υποχρεωτικά θα έχει vectoring, άρα δεν μπορεί να μοιρασθεί και σε άλλον πάροχο. Όμως στην 4η φάση, τυχόν αδιάθετες καμπίνες του αστικού κέντρου μπορούν να διατεθούν σε άλλο/ους παρόχους.

Οι καμπίνες συνδέονται με οπτική ίνα στο αστικό κέντρο. Εκεί υπάρχει εξοπλισμός κάθε παρόχου. Π.χ. η δικιά σου καμπίνα που ανήκει στον ΟΤΕ συνδέεται με οπτική ίνα στον δικό του εξοπλισμό στο Α/Κ και η επόμενη καμπίνα που ανήκω εγώ, την έχει αναλάβει η Vodafone και η οπτική ίνα της καταλήγει στον δικό της εξοπλισμό στο ίδιο κέντρο. Το vectoring έχει να κάνει με υπηρεσία πάνω σε χάλκινο καλώδιο και όχι οπτική ίνα.

----------


## Collective_Soul

Σε κατι Βρετανικα forum που διαβαζω δεν υπαρχει καθολικο vectoring και το crosstalk και τα παραπονα πανε συννεφο... ειμαστε πολυ τυχεροι απο αυτης της πλευρας για πιεση υπερ του vectoring

Για αυτο το λογο απο οτι διαβαζω αναγκαστηκαν να δωσουνε εως 3db SNR προφιλ απο καμπινα για να ανεβασουν τους χαμηλους συγχρονισμους

----------


## Iris07

H Wind έβαλε κάποιες τιμές για NGA Connect ..
(προς το παρόν όχι για VLU/FTTC - VLU/FTTH)

https://www.windwholesale.gr/

----------


## nikgr

page restricted μου βγάζει εμένα. Τι τιμες έδιναν iris07 ?

----------


## voithostyrempora2

https://www.windwholesale.gr/files/W...GA_CONNECT.PDF

----------


## kostas2005

Τι τιμές είναι αυτές ? ποιο προϊόν αφορούν?

----------


## emeliss

Copy paste οι αντίστοιχες του ΟΤΕ. 
Αφορούν μόνο τους υπόλοιπους τηλεπικοινωνιακούς παρόχους. Είναι για να πάρουν την κίνηση των πελατών τους από τα DSLAM ενός αστικού κέντρου που το δίκτυο πρόσβασης το πήρε η Wind. Ένα κύκλωμα από τα μηχανάκια του παρόχου λιανικής προς το switch που κάθονται τα DSLAM χονδρικής. Αντίστοιχα θα βγάλει (αν δεν τι έχει κάνει ήδη) και η Vodafone.

----------


## nnn

Την Δευτέρα μάλλον θα μάθουμε τα πακετάκια της Wind...

----------


## Iris07

"Νεκρική σιγή" από Vodafone..

Ούτε ένα μήνυμα στο Facebook βρε αδερφέ!  :Razz:

----------


## ThReSh

Λογικά μέσα στη βδομάδα θα τα ανακοινώσει κι αυτή...

----------


## jap

Off Topic


		Ψάχνουν να βρουν το κατάλληλο μουσικό χαλί για τις διαφημίσεις να βάλουν κάτι καλύτερο από το thunderstruck. Του cosmote ακούγεται σαν χριστουγεννιάτικη βλακεία.

----------


## matelas

> "Νεκρική σιγή" από Vodafone..
> 
> Ούτε ένα μήνυμα στο Facebook βρε αδερφέ!


Δεν ξέρω αν έχει σχέση αλλά στην διαθεσιμότητα γράφει: "Η υπηρεσία δεν είναι προσωρινά διαθέσιμη. Παρακαλούμε δοκιμάστε ξανά. Ευχαριστούμε." Ίσως ετοιμάζονται... η κάποιο backend σύστημα είναι κάτω.  :Razz:

----------


## ATG

> "Νεκρική σιγή" από Vodafone..
> 
> Ούτε ένα μήνυμα στο Facebook βρε αδερφέ!


Μα το "Vodafone Fiber" το παρεχει εμπορικά από τον Απρίλιο σε 4 AK
Ετοιμάζεται να λανσαρει το μεγαλυτερο FTTH δίκτυο στην Ελλάδα.

Λογικά θα απαντήσει και αυτή στα εμπορικά.

----------


## anderm

> Μα το "Vodafone Fiber" το παρεχει εμπορικά από τον Απρίλιο σε 4 AK
> Ετοιμάζεται να λανσαρει το μεγαλυτερο FTTH δίκτυο στην Ελλάδα.
> 
> Λογικά θα απαντήσει και αυτή στα εμπορικά.


Τρομερό το μεγαλύτερο δίκτυο FTTH που δεν θα αναλάβει το κόστος εσωτερικής εγκατάστασης. Ο κ. Μπουμίδης συγκεκριμένα είπε στο infocom ότι το κόστος είναι 2000 ευρώ, αν βρεθούν αρκετοί ιδιοκτήτες βγαίνει μικρό ποσό αν και ιδανικά θα θέλανε ένα κονδύλι του Υπουργείου για αυτή τη δουλειά.

----------


## uncharted

> Τρομερό το μεγαλύτερο δίκτυο FTTH που δεν θα αναλάβει το κόστος εσωτερικής εγκατάστασης. Ο κ. Μπουμίδης συγκεκριμένα είπε στο infocom ότι το κόστος είναι 2000 ευρώ, αν βρεθούν αρκετοί ιδιοκτήτες βγαίνει μικρό ποσό αν και ιδανικά θα θέλανε ένα κονδύλι του Υπουργείου για αυτή τη δουλειά.


Δυστυχως επτωχευσαμεν για εθνικο κονδυλι (εκτος αν μας δωσουν απο Ευρωπη τιποτα), οποτε γιατι δεν κοιτανε την εναλλακτικη του FTTB/G.Fast?  :Thinking: 

Ταχυτητες θελει ο κοσμος, οχι μερεμετια και φασαριες!

----------


## emeliss

Τι εννοείς επτωχεύσαμε. 300 εκ. δεν έχει υποσχεθεί ο υπουργός για κουπόνια στο FTTH;

----------


## MIKU

Μπορεί να το θάψουν σαν το VODAFONE SPEED PLUS το αντίστοιχο booster της κοσμοτε.

----------


## uncharted

> Τι εννοείς επτωχεύσαμε. 300 εκ. δεν έχει υποσχεθεί ο υπουργός για κουπόνια στο FTTH;


Και γιατι να μην πανε σε FTTB, ετσι ωστε να αποκτησει περισσοτερος κοσμος γρηγορες συνδεσεις?

€2000 το κεφαλι μας κανει 150.000 συνδεσεις. Γιατι να μην γινουν 750.000 συνδεσεις? Υπαρχει καποιο φετιχ με το FTTH?

----------


## emeliss

Γιατί το είπε ο υπουργός.

----------


## uncharted

> Γιατί το είπε ο υπουργός.


Τωρα αυτη δεν ειναι απαντηση. Ο υπουργος δεν ειναι ελεω θεου αυτοκρατορας, ουτε φυσικα γνωριζει την διαφορα FTTH/FTTB.

Γι' αυτο υπαρχουν συμβουλοι να του πουν τι να κανει... εδω το πλεονασμα/μερισμα τελικα θα το μοιρασουν σε περισσοτερους, στο FTTx θα κολλησουμε?

ΥΓ: Ασε που τα λεφτα μαλλον ειναι ΕΣΠΑ (αρα απο Ευρωπη), οχι εθνικο κονδυλι, αρα ισχυουν οσα εγραψα.

----------


## emeliss

Μια χαρά απάντηση είναι. Αν δεν σου αρέσει κάνε ερώτημα στο υπουργείο.
http://mindigital.gr/index.php/contact-gr

----------


## uncharted

> Μια χαρά απάντηση είναι. Αν δεν σου αρέσει κάνε ερώτημα στο υπουργείο.
> http://mindigital.gr/index.php/contact-gr


Κλασικη "ξυλινη" απαντηση για αλλη μια φορα, με εσανς ειρωνειας. Δεν περιμενα κατι καλυτερο...

----------


## emeliss

Δεν το ήξερα ότι πρέπει να απολογηθώ για τον υπουργό. Υπάρχει κονδύλι για το FTTH που προφανώς δεν το ήξερες. Το γιατί πάει όπου πάει το ξέρει το υπουργείο. Παραπάνω είναι η φόρμα επικοινωνίας για όποια απορία σου. Προς το παρόν εγώ είμαι αναρμόδιος.

----------


## uncharted

> *Δεν το ήξερα ότι πρέπει να απολογηθώ για τον υπουργό.* Υπάρχει κονδύλι για το FTTH που προφανώς δεν το ήξερες. Το γιατί πάει όπου πάει το ξέρει το υπουργείο. Παραπάνω είναι η φόρμα επικοινωνίας για οποία απορία σου. *Προς το παρόν εγώ είμαι αναρμόδιος.*


Τοση ωρα αυτο κανεις βασικα δινοντας ξυλινες, στειρες απαντησεις. Κονδυλι για FTTH υπαρχει απο το μακρινο 2008 αν θελουμε να το "ξεχειλωσουμε". Οταν και αν αποφασιστει κατι οριστικο με τα δεδομενα του 2017-2018 (μην πω 2019-2020), τοτε βλεπουμε. Οχι με το τι εξαγγελια εβγαλε η εκαστοτε υπουργαρα.

Με φορμες επικοινωνιας του δημοσιου εχω σταματησει να ασχολουμαι εδω και καιρο. Δεν απαντανε για πιο σοβαρα ζητηματα, οχι για ινες και πλαστελινες...

----------


## emeliss

Νικολάκι ακούς; Σε υπερασπίζομαι λέει. Θέλω αύξηση!

----------


## uncharted

> Παππά ακούς; Σε υπερασπίζομαι λέει. Θέλω αύξηση!


Για πες μας λοιπον εκπροσωπε του Παππα, γιατι ο κος Μπουμιδης ζηταει κονδυλι του υπουργειου για εγκατασταση FTTH? Εχουν μπει υπογραφες και εκλεισε η δουλεια? Τοτε γιατι ζηταει λεφτα απο το υπουργειο?

Ειδες ποσο ευκολη ειναι η στειρα ειρωνεια? Μπορω κι εγω ξερεις...

Στην τελικη, για να μιλησουμε και λιγο σοβαρα, ο κος Μπουμιδης θα πρεπει να εχει την στοιχειωδη επιχειρηματικη λογικη οτι τον συμφερει καλυτερα να εχει 5x συνδρομητες με FTTB, παρα 1x με FTTH... δεν περιμενω απο το κρατος να σκεφτει τοσο μπροστα (ασχετα αν και το κρατος εχει συμφερον λογω φορων), αλλα καποιοι αλλοι θα πρεπει να το κανουν.

----------


## emeliss

Εδώ εκπρόσωπος. Παρών. Ο Χάρης ζήτησε να δοθούν τα κουπόνια που έχει υποσχεθεί ο Νίκος και επιπλέον να επιδοτηθεί η κατασκευή. Γιατί; Γιατί γι’αυτό πληρώνεται.

Για το edit σου.
Η τοπολογία και η τεχνολογία δηλώθηκε ανά αστικό στην διαγωνιστική διαδικασία. Μπορεί να αλλάξει με συγκεκριμένες προϋποθέσεις αλλά προφανώς για να έχουν δηλώσει ότι έχουν δηλώσει τότε, έχουν κάνει τα επιχειρηματικά τους σχέδια.

----------


## ATG

> Τρομερό το μεγαλύτερο δίκτυο FTTH που δεν θα αναλάβει το κόστος εσωτερικής εγκατάστασης. Ο κ. Μπουμίδης συγκεκριμένα είπε στο infocom ότι το κόστος είναι 2000 ευρώ, αν βρεθούν αρκετοί ιδιοκτήτες βγαίνει μικρό ποσό αν και ιδανικά θα θέλανε ένα κονδύλι του Υπουργείου για αυτή τη δουλειά.


Δεν νομιζω.
Θα το αναλαβει πληρως
Μαλλον εννοουσε για το πως θα βγαλει τα εξοδα της καθετης.

----------


## anderm

> Δεν νομιζω.
> Θα το αναλαβει πληρως
> Μαλλον εννοουσε για το πως θα βγαλει τα εξοδα της καθετης.


Καταρχάς ήμουν εκεί και τον άκουγα, roundtable στη τελευταία ενότητα και ενοχλήθηκε κιόλας από την ερώτηση. Το είπε συγκεκριμένα μετά από 3-4 ερωτήσεις -επίμονα- της δημοσιογράφου, το κόστος της κάθετης είναι 2000 ευρώ και η Vf δεν θα το καλύψει, απευθύνθηκε στον Παππά και είπε ότι ένα κονδύλι που έχει βγει 300-400εκ να πάει για αυτόν τον σκοπό ενώ ο Μαζαράκης του ΟΤΕ ζήτησε να καλυφθούν ημιαστικές περιοχές.

----------


## emeliss

Μεταξύ μας τώρα, 2000 δεν είναι σε καμία περίπτωση.

----------


## anderm

> Μεταξύ μας τώρα, 2000 δεν είναι σε καμία περίπτωση.


Δεν ξέρω πως θέλει να το υλοποιήσει, αν είναι active ethernet και έχει ενργό εξοπλισμό τότε μπορεί να φτάσει 2000 ευρώ. Ωστόσο ότι είπε λέω.

----------


## emeliss

Η Vodafone θα βάλει δυο τεχνολογίες. VDSL vectoring και FTTH GPON. Ναι, αυτό λένε αλλά δεν μου βγαίνει. Μεταξύ μας πάντα, ε...

----------


## uncharted

> Καταρχάς ήμουν εκεί και τον άκουγα, roundtable στη τελευταία ενότητα και ενοχλήθηκε κιόλας από την ερώτηση. Το είπε συγκεκριμένα μετά από 3-4 ερωτήσεις -επίμονα- της δημοσιογράφου, το κόστος της κάθετης είναι 2000 ευρώ και η Vf δεν θα το καλύψει, απευθύνθηκε στον Παππά και είπε ότι ένα κονδύλι που έχει βγει 300-400εκ να πάει για αυτόν τον σκοπό *ενώ ο Μαζαράκης του ΟΤΕ ζήτησε να καλυφθούν ημιαστικές περιοχές*.


Ορθως του απαντησε. Αν ειναι καλυψουν μονο ενα μικρο κομματι της Αττικης (γιατι δεν φτανουν για ολους), τοτε ειναι ασκοπη σπαταλη χρηματων. Και ο χαλκος θα εχει πολλη ζωη ακομα οπως φαινεται...

Τωρα αν φουσκωνει επιτηδες τα νουμερα για να φαει κρατικο χρημα εν ετει 2017, ε τοτε ειναι και καταπτυστος. Ακου "ενοχληθηκε" κιολας.  :Thumb down:

----------


## anderm

Δείτε το 44:10 και μετά. Θυμάμαι λάθος είπε 1000 ευρώ, αλλά δείτε το αξίζει. Πάντως η Vf δεν θα τα πληρώσει.

----------


## uncharted

> Δείτε το 44:10 και μετά. Θυμάμαι λάθος είπε 1000 ευρώ, αλλά δείτε το αξίζει. Πάντως η Vf δεν θα τα πληρώσει.


Πανω-κατω λεει οσα ειπαμε παραπανω. Λιγα τα λεφτα της επιδοτησης (ακομα δεν εχει αποφασιστει σε τι λυση ακριβως θα ξοδευτουν), πολλαπλασια καλυψη με εναλλακτικες λυσεις κλπ κλπ.

Εδω κοτζαμ Ελβετια με τα απειρα λεφτα σε ΑΕΠ & τραπεζες και επελεξαν να πανε σε VDSL/G.Fast, ενω ανετα ΠΟΛΥ ανετα εχουν λεφτα να γεμισουν FTTH ολη την χωρα αν το θελησουν, μεχρι και στο τελευταιο χωριο πανω στις Αλπεις! Γιατι δεν το εκαναν? Εμεις τι παραπανω εχουμε?

----------


## ATG

> Καταρχάς ήμουν εκεί και τον άκουγα, roundtable στη τελευταία ενότητα και ενοχλήθηκε κιόλας από την ερώτηση. Το είπε συγκεκριμένα μετά από 3-4 ερωτήσεις -επίμονα- της δημοσιογράφου, το κόστος της κάθετης είναι 2000 ευρώ και η Vf δεν θα το καλύψει, απευθύνθηκε στον Παππά και είπε ότι ένα κονδύλι που έχει βγει 300-400εκ να πάει για αυτόν τον σκοπό ενώ ο Μαζαράκης του ΟΤΕ ζήτησε να καλυφθούν ημιαστικές περιοχές.


Θα το διαπιστώσουμε σύντομα....
Δεν νομίζω να αφήσει ολόκληρους δήμους χωρις κάλυψη επειδή δεν βρίσκει χρηματοδότηση για το κόστος της κάθετης.

----------


## ragiakof

εγώ ένα ξέρω αυτή η γελοία η Vodafone καθυστερεί την ανάπτυξη δικτύου εδώ και 5 χρόνια για να πάρει 25 ΜΟΝΟ ΑΚ και να τα φτιάξει στην τριετία. Ανάθεμα την ώρα και την στιγμή που πήρε και τα 2 ΑΚ στα οποία έχω σπίτια. Για να μη βρίσω.

----------


## ATG

> εγώ ένα ξέρω αυτή η γελοία η Vodafone καθυστερεί την ανάπτυξη δικτύου εδώ και 5 χρόνια για να πάρει 25 ΜΟΝΟ ΑΚ και να τα φτιάξει στην τριετία. Ανάθεμα την ώρα και την στιγμή που πήρε και τα 2 ΑΚ στα οποία έχω σπίτια. Για να μη βρίσω.


Ε τοτε αξιζει ενα μπραβο στην Vodafone που δεν αφησε τον ΟΤΕ εδω και 5 χρονια να βαλει καμπινες στην περιοχη σου.
Εφοσον μπορει κατι τετοιο, σκεφτομαι σοβαρα να μεταφερθω σε αυτην.

----------


## Sovjohn

Ερώτηση για απορία που μου δημιουργήθηκε προ ολίγου - Γυρνώντας σπίτι αποφάσισα να δω αν η καμπίνα Vodafone που έχει Vectoring εξοπλισμό έχει ρεύμα (και ναι, έχει, καλό σημάδι αυτό αν μη τι άλλο  :Razz:  ) αλλά παρατήρησα ότι η καμπίνα VF γράφει 2 νούμερα απ' έξω, 113-151. Το δικό μου KV είναι το 113 και φαντάζομαι του δίπλα στενού είναι 151, η καμπίνα έχει στηθεί στη μέση του τετραγώνου μεταξύ των 2. Επίσης, στο δικό μου KV έχει ΦΥΠ σκαμμένο πρόσφατα μπροστά ακριβώς από το KV. 

Η απορία είναι η εξής:

1) Προφανώς επειδή δεν είναι στον ΟΤΕ η περιοχή, αλλά στη Vodafone, δεν θα ήταν εφικτό όπως και να 'χει να αντικαταστήσουν το υφιστάμενο KV OTE με νέα καμπίνα. Αλλά, συνδυάζουν 2 καμπίνες ΟΤΕ σε πρακτικά μία δική τους; Είναι σύνηθες κάτι τέτοιο;

2) Επίσης, στην ουσία σε αυτή την περίπτωση η δική μου γραμμή φτάνει μέχρι το KV OTE και το ΦΥΠ, και από κει και πέρα υπάρχει κι άλλος χαλκός που πάει μέχρι την καμπίνα Vodafone, ή συνδέεται με οπτικές ίνες από το ΦΥΠ/KV έως την καμπίνα Vodafone? Αυτή η ερώτηση είναι λίγο φιλοσοφική, απλά για να δω εάν ο χαλκός είναι "περισσότερος" και άρα έχω μεγαλύτερη απόσταση από την καμπίνα Vodafone ή αν δεν παίζει κάποιο ιδιαίτερο ρόλο.

----------


## paravoid

> Ερώτηση για απορία που μου δημιουργήθηκε προ ολίγου - Γυρνώντας σπίτι αποφάσισα να δω αν η καμπίνα Vodafone που έχει Vectoring εξοπλισμό έχει ρεύμα (και ναι, έχει, καλό σημάδι αυτό αν μη τι άλλο  ) αλλά παρατήρησα ότι η καμπίνα VF γράφει 2 νούμερα απ' έξω, 113-151. Το δικό μου KV είναι το 113 και φαντάζομαι του δίπλα στενού είναι 151, η καμπίνα έχει στηθεί στη μέση του τετραγώνου μεταξύ των 2. Επίσης, στο δικό μου KV έχει ΦΥΠ σκαμμένο πρόσφατα μπροστά ακριβώς από το KV.


Ενδιαφέρον. ( Είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν είχε δυο διαφορετικά νούμερα που αντιστοιχούν στο Α/Κ και αρ. καμπίνας; )




> 2) Επίσης, στην ουσία σε αυτή την περίπτωση η δική μου γραμμή φτάνει μέχρι το KV OTE και το ΦΥΠ, και από κει και πέρα υπάρχει κι άλλος χαλκός που πάει μέχρι την καμπίνα Vodafone, ή συνδέεται με οπτικές ίνες από το ΦΥΠ/KV έως την καμπίνα Vodafone? Αυτή η ερώτηση είναι λίγο φιλοσοφική, απλά για να δω εάν ο χαλκός είναι "περισσότερος" και άρα έχω μεγαλύτερη απόσταση από την καμπίνα Vodafone ή αν δεν παίζει κάποιο ιδιαίτερο ρόλο.


Το DSLAM (που κάνει vectoring) θα είναι της Vodafone, και έως εκ τούτου ο χαλκός θα τερματίζει στην καμπίνα της Vodafone.

----------


## 21706

> η καμπίνα VF γράφει 2 νούμερα απ' έξω, 113-151.


Αυτή είναι η καμπίνα σου.

----------


## emeliss

Δυο KV σε μια καμπίνα ενεργού εξοπλισμού δεν είναι κάτι το συνηθισμένο αλλά από όσο θυμάμαι δεν απαγορεύεται. 
Από το KV φεύγει καλώδιο χαλκού προς την καμπίνα του παρόχου. Όσο πιο μακρυά είναι, τόσο προστίθεται απόσβεση. Στην διαβούλευση θυμάμαι να υπάρχει προτεινόμενη απόσταση μέχρι 30μ. αλλά στο τελικό κείμενο δεν νομίζω πως υπάρχει περιορισμός.

----------


## jkoukos

Ναι, νομίζω στην διαβούλευση οι πάροχοι είχαν αντίρρηση με τα 30 μέτρα που πρότεινε ο ΟΤΕ, αναφέροντας ότι σε πολλές περιπτώσεις ήταν αδύνατον να γίνει αδειοδότηση (στενά πεζοδρόμια, καταστήματα κλπ) και ζητούσαν να ισχύσει έως τα 100 μέτρα.

----------


## Sovjohn

> Ενδιαφέρον. ( Είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν είχε δυο διαφορετικά νούμερα που αντιστοιχούν στο Α/Κ και αρ. καμπίνας; )
> 
> 
> 
> Το DSLAM (που κάνει vectoring) θα είναι της Vodafone, και έως εκ τούτου ο χαλκός θα τερματίζει στην καμπίνα της Vodafone.


 Είδα στο excel ότι μετά ακριβώς από το KV μου (#113) ακολουθεί το KV (#151) στη Vodafone, και εφόσον η καμπίνα της Vodafone γράφει απ έξω 113-151, οι πιθανότητες είναι προς τα κει  :Smile: 

Αναρωτιέμαι τι ρόλο παίζει το ΦΥΠ, μπροστά από το κάθε KV βέβαια. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, από πλευράς απόστασης, η νέα καμπίνα VF είναι στο επόμενο πεζοδρόμιο, θεωρώ ότι απέχει περίπου 25-30 μ. από το KV 113 και λογικά 10-15 μ. από το 151 (είναι πιο κοντά στο επόμενο στενό).

Το καλό είναι ότι έχει ρεύμα  :Razz:  άρα ελπίζω να την δούμε σε δράση σύντομα...

----------


## emeliss

Ο πάροχος πρόσβασης που βάζει VDSL χρειάζεται χαλκό. Έτσι βάζει δυο καλωδια των 100 ζευγών από την καμπίνα ενεργού εξοπλισμού προς το KV, με ή χωρίς φρεάτιο. Φαντάζομαι στην πλειοψηφία των περιπτώσεων θα είναι μόνιμα μικτονομημένες οι πόρτες του DSLAM προς το καλώδιο και θα ζητάει απλά από τον ΟΤΕ να συνδέσει στο KV τον χ πελάτη (δηλαδή τον χαλκό του) προς το συνδετικό καλώδιο. Ότι γινόταν τόσα χρόνια στους αστικούς κατανεμητές.

----------


## CptBill

οποτε με λιγα λογια η vodafone με μια καμπινα vdsl δινει σε 2 καμπινες οτε. Εξυπνο και οικονομικο  :Razz:  Αναρωτιεμαι οταν τελειωσουν οι vdsl πορτες της καμπινας τους , μελλοντικα, πολυ μελλοντικα, τι θα κανουν.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> οποτε με λιγα λογια η vodafone με μια καμπινα vdsl δινει σε 2 καμπινες οτε. Εξυπνο και οικονομικο  Αναρωτιεμαι οταν τελειωσουν οι vdsl πορτες της καμπινας τους , μελλοντικα, πολυ μελλοντικα, τι θα κανουν.


Πανωσήκωμα  :Razz:   Ααπορίες που έχει ο άνθρωπος..

----------


## CptBill

> Πανωσήκωμα   Ααπορίες που έχει ο άνθρωπος..


2οροφη καμπινα και ετσι φαση; Με ρετιρε μελλοντικα;

----------


## Sovjohn

Αν και προφανώς δεν θα πάει το 100% των συνδέσεων στην καμπίνα VF, φαντάζομαι ο χώρος που έχει -αν και δεν είναι μεγάλη, μικρούλα είναι, καμία σχέση με τις πάλαι ποτέ καμπίνες απομακρυσμένης συνεγκατάστασης σε Α/Κ- με τον εξοπλισμό τους παίρνει αρκετές κάρτες για να μην έχουν τέτοιο θέμα. Για 2 στενά μιλάμε άλλωστε  :Razz:

----------


## emeliss

Θες χώρο. Θα πρέπει να μπορεί να αναπτύξει 400 ζευγάρια χαλκού προς τα KV (200+200) ενώ ξεκινώντας πρέπει να έχουν αναπτύξει πόρτες στο 25% των συνδέσεων των KV. Μπορούν να γλιτώσουν χώρο βάζοντας ένα DSLAM αλλά θα πρέπει κάπως να ξεχωρίζουν ποιες πόρτες συνδέονται με ποιο KV. Μπαταρίες που πιάνουν αρκετό χώρο μάλλον δεν θα μπουν ποτέ αλλά πάλι είσαι στενά.

----------


## tasospas

Τι κάνει η vodafone δεν ακούγεται καθόλου ούτε καν διαφήμιση δεν έχει βγάλει

Άκουσε κανένας κάτι για το πότε θα έχουμε και τιμές τις VF;

----------


## xristosp

> Τι κάνει η vodafone δεν ακούγεται καθόλου ούτε καν διαφήμιση δεν έχει βγάλει
> 
> Άκουσε κανένας κάτι για το πότε θα έχουμε και τιμές τις VF;


+++++1

----------


## ATG

> Τι κάνει η vodafone δεν ακούγεται καθόλου ούτε καν διαφήμιση δεν έχει βγάλει
> 
> Άκουσε κανένας κάτι για το πότε θα έχουμε και τιμές τις VF;


Για vdsl100 και 200;
Λογικα αυτήν την εβδομαδα.

----------


## tasospas

> Για vdsl100 και 200;
> Λογικα αυτήν την εβδομαδα.


Ναι για vectoring γιατί μου φάνηκε κάπως άργησε

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση!

----------


## xristosp

Πλέον δε μου βγαζει διαθεσιμοτητα vdsl οπως γινοταν μεχρι χθες και ειμαι και 100 μετρα απο την καμπινα αλλά ζητάει διερεύνηση με τηλέφωνο οτε! Οψομεθα

----------


## ThReSh

Τιμές Vodafone...

----------


## tasospas

Βγήκε ένα ss με Τιμές τις vodafone για ενεργούς συνδρομητές  χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος αν ειναι photoshopped η εικόνα.



edit: με πρόλαβαν  :Razz:

----------


## xristosp

Που ειναι το 200αρι; Και ποσο up εχουν αυτα τα πακετα;

----------


## JOEBOO

Μονο το πακετο της 100αρας ειναι νεο. Τα υπολοιπα προυπηρχαν...Κριμα που δεν μπορεις να συνδυασεις υπηρεσιες. Πχ καποιον μπορει να μην ενδιαφερει τα 360 σε κινητα..Δεν σου το δινουν san option ωστε να μειωθει πχ το παγιο...Αλλα τι περιμενω θα μου πει καποιος...

----------


## jkoukos

... και τσίμπησαν το κατιτίς παραπάνω.

----------


## xristosp

Πλεον δειχνει οτι εχει πακετο 100 αλλα χωρις να λεει λεπτομερειες.

- - - Updated - - -

Βγήκε η προσφορά! Όμως δεν αναφερεται πουθενα upload

----------


## Andreaslar

Το upload ειναι σε όλα τα πακέτα το 10%.. Έχει αναφερθεί πάμπολλες φορές

----------


## xristosp

> Το upload ειναι σε όλα τα πακέτα το 10%.. Έχει αναφερθεί πάμπολλες φορές


Είναι 10% το *ελάχιστο*. Συνεπώς θα μπορούσε να είναι άνετα παραπάνω βλ. vodafone γερμανίας 100/40

----------


## anderm

> Είναι 10% το *ελάχιστο*. Συνεπώς θα μπορούσε να είναι άνετα παραπάνω βλ. vodafone γερμανίας 100/40


Ότι παρέχεται στη χονδρική μπορεί να σου δώσει λιανική. Εφόσον ο ΟΤΕ δίνει 100/10 το ίδιο  θα δίνει και η vf από την υποδομή του.

----------


## kostas2005

Φίλος με Οτε στα Χανια το γύρισε σε 100αρα γραμμή γιατί του είπαν ότι για την ώρα δεν δίνει 200.

Δεν θα έπρεπε να δίνει και τα 200 που ανακοίνωσαν?

----------


## xristosp

> Φίλος με Οτε στα Χανια το γύρισε σε 100αρα γραμμή γιατί του είπαν ότι για την ώρα δεν δίνει 200.
> 
> Δεν θα έπρεπε να δίνει και τα 200 που ανακοίνωσαν?


Δεν ανακοινωσαν 200 και φυσικα δεν λενε ουτε και γιατι δεν το εκαναν. Να μαντεψω οτι δεν εχουν να δωσουν μοντεμ _για την ωρα_ οποτε ας περιμενουμε κανα 6 μηνο να ξυπνησουν τα ζ....  :RTFM:

----------


## sakels

> Πλεον δειχνει οτι εχει πακετο 100 αλλα χωρις να λεει λεπτομερειες.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Βγήκε η προσφορά! Όμως δεν αναφερεται πουθενα upload


Λέει 43,50

----------


## silverblue

Ίσως έχει αναφερθεί ήδη, οι ημερομηνίες που αναγράφονται στα excel είναι προθεσμίες εγκατάστασης του δικτύου ή ενεργοποίησης της εκάστοτε υπηρεσίας; Στο αρχείο γράφει "τρίμηνο ενεργοποίησης" αλλά ρωτάω μήπως ξέρουμε κάτι περισσότερο.

----------


## ragiakof

η ΝOVA υπάρχει πιθανότητα να βγάλει πακέτα vectoring;

----------


## MitsosLarissa

> η ΝOVA υπάρχει πιθανότητα να βγάλει πακέτα vectoring;


Προσωπικά, δεν το βλέπω στο άμεσο μέλλον... Ευτυχώς που δεν καίγομαι και τόσο για VDSL , γιατί διαφορετικά θα άλλαζα πάροχο 100%

----------


## Hetfield

> η ΝOVA υπάρχει πιθανότητα να βγάλει πακέτα vectoring;


Το Vectoring δεν ειναι θεμα επιλογης.
Οποια περιοχη εχει ενεργοποιημενο Vectoring,  ειναι υποχρεωτικο για ολους.
Η Nova ηδη δινει πακετα VDSL απο καμπινα, οποτε δεν θεωρω απιθανο να βγαλει και πακετα με μεγαλυτερες ταχυτητες.

----------


## MitsosLarissa

> Το Vectoring δεν ειναι θεμα επιλογης.
> Οποια περιοχη εχει ενεργοποιημενο Vectoring,  ειναι υποχρεωτικο για ολους.
> Η Nova ηδη δινει πακετα VDSL απο καμπινα, οποτε δεν θεωρω απιθανο να βγαλει και πακετα με μεγαλυτερες ταχυτητες.


Ναι από καμπίνα 50άρι δίνει το ξέρω. Παραπάνω δεν προβλέπω να δώσει σε σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα. Αυτό εννοώ.

----------


## sakels

Εφόσον παίρνει χονδρική 50αρες γιατί να μην πάρει και παραπάνω?

----------


## Catchphrase

Λόγω κόστους;;;;

----------


## sakels

Μα αυτό το κόστος περνάει στον συνδρομητή

----------


## ThReSh

> Μα αυτό το κόστος περνάει στον συνδρομητή


Αν το περνάει πράγματι (σε όλα τα πακέτα), τότε γιατί έχουν μαζευτεί τόσες εκατοντάδες εκατομμύρια χρέη (και ζημιές κάθε χρόνο) στη Forthnet?  :Razz: 


Να υπενθυμίσω ότι ή αυτή ή η Cyta ήταν η τελευταία που άρχισε να δίνει VDSL από KV.

----------


## sakels

Και το kv κάτω του κόστους το δίνει Δλδ?

----------


## ThReSh

> Και το kv κάτω του κόστους το δίνει Δλδ?


Στις τηλεφωνικές προσφορές (ή στις "αντιπροσφορές" για να μην φύγει κάποιος) καθόλου απίθανο.

Σκέψου πόσο ανέβηκε το 50αρι της Wind αφού ανέλαβε δικές της περιοχές...

----------


## anderm

> Εφόσον παίρνει χονδρική 50αρες γιατί να μην πάρει και παραπάνω?


Δίκτυο core που χρειάζεται ανάλογη αναβάθμιση όταν πρόκειται να δώσεις διπλάσια+ rates και φυσικά οι εγγυητικές που πρέπει να καταθέσει με τον νέο κανονισμό.

----------


## sakels

Εγγύητικες για να μπει στον κανονισμό για να  πάρει περιοχές, άλλο αυτό και άλλο να πάει στον παροχο και να ζητήσει γραμμες

----------


## anderm

> Εγγύητικες για να μπει στον κανονισμό για να  πάρει περιοχές, άλλο αυτό και άλλο να πάει στον παροχο και να ζητήσει γραμμες


Και για την χονδρική εκμίσθωση απαιτούνται εγγυητικές. Διάβασε τα λίγο καλύτερα  :Smile:

----------


## phobos

Κατεβασα τα αρχεια απο το πρωτο ποστ αλλα δεν ειδα κατι για Σεπολια. 
Υπαρχει περιπτωση να γνωριζει καποιος για το τι γινεται σε αυτη την περιοχη;
Ολοι οι παροχοι βλεπω εχουν μαξιμουμ 24Μbps

----------


## George98

> Κατεβασα τα αρχεια απο το πρωτο ποστ αλλα δεν ειδα κατι για Σεπολια. 
> Υπαρχει περιπτωση να γνωριζει καποιος για το τι γινεται σε αυτη την περιοχη;
> Ολοι οι παροχοι βλεπω εχουν μαξιμουμ 24Μbps


Τα Σεπόλια είναι στο ΑΚ Κολωνός -> Q1 2019 WIND

----------


## Mormnak

και ουτε κάν Q1 2019 τα Σεπόλια έτσι όπως έχω δει ότι πάει σε άλλες περιοχές....Ρωτόντας και τον Οτε το λέω γιατί μένω στα ~800μ από το συγκερκιμένο ΑΚ.

----------


## George98

> και ουτε κάν Q1 2019 τα Σεπόλια έτσι όπως έχω δει ότι πάει σε άλλες περιοχές....Ρωτόντας και τον Οτε το λέω γιατί μένω στα ~800μ από το συγκερκιμένο ΑΚ.


Καλά ναι για Q2+ πάει, μην πάει το 20 κιόλας

----------


## phobos

> Τα Σεπόλια είναι στο ΑΚ Κολωνός -> Q1 2019 WIND
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 192929


Πολυ χαιρομαι για το χαρτη που εβαλες μιας και ειμαι μεσα στην καλυψη για Q1 2019. 
Το προβλημα ειναι ομως οτι ο αριθμος που βλεπω στο box του ΟΤΕ στην πολυκατοικια μου δεν υπαρχει στη λιστα της WIND. 
Απο που βρηκες το χαρτη?

----------


## jkoukos

Από εδώ! Διάβασε το σχετικό θέμα.

----------


## Mormnak

> Πολυ χαιρομαι για το χαρτη που εβαλες μιας και ειμαι μεσα στην καλυψη για Q1 2019. 
> Το προβλημα ειναι ομως οτι ο αριθμος που βλεπω στο box του ΟΤΕ στην πολυκατοικια μου δεν υπαρχει στη λιστα της WIND. 
> Απο που βρηκες το χαρτη?


Γιατί δεν θα αλλάξει οοοοόλα τα παλιά Καφάο η Wind...γι αυτό δεν υπάρχει ο αριθμός στην λίστα..... αν θέλει ο ΟΤΕ να αναλάβει μετά την Wind ...τα υπόλοιπα να τα αναβαθμίσει σε Χ χρόνο τότε μόνο θα δώσει VDSL2 από καμπίνα στην περιοχή μας.

----------


## Iris07

*21 Μαίου 2018 τελειώνει η προθεσμία για νέες αναθέσεις..* 

https://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/...ing/procedure/

----------


## phobos

> Από εδώ! Διάβασε το σχετικό θέμα.


Thanks!

----------


## QQTilt

Πώς μπορώ να δω ποια εταιρεία έχει αναλάβει το Παλαιό Φάληρο?

----------


## George98

> Πώς μπορώ να δω ποια εταιρεία έχει αναλάβει το Παλαιό Φάληρο?


Νομίζω ΟΤΕ έχει ήδη πολλές καμπίνες δες εδώ http://fttxgr.eu/map

----------


## AlexTselikas

Θυμαμαι σε ενα thread απο μια απο τις αναθεσεις,ενας ειχε φτιαξει ενα εγγραφο στο google drive που ειχε ενωσει ολους του παροχους μαζι.Αμα κανενας το εχει αποθηκευμενο να το ανεβασει,θα ηταν αρχοντας.

----------


## semola

Γνωριζει καποιος φιλος ποτε θα ενεργοποιηθουμε στον Βολο;

----------


## 21706

> Γνωριζει καποιος φιλος ποτε θα ενεργοποιηθουμε στον Βολο;


Q2/2019 η vodafone.

----------


## paravoid

> Θυμαμαι σε ενα thread απο μια απο τις αναθεσεις,ενας ειχε φτιαξει ενα εγγραφο στο google drive που ειχε ενωσει ολους του παροχους μαζι.Αμα κανενας το εχει αποθηκευμενο να το ανεβασει,θα ηταν αρχοντας.


https://goo.gl/eXXLWW αλλά δεν το έχω ενημερώσει με τις τελευταίες τροποποιήσεις.

----------


## semola

> Q2/2019 η vodafone.


Αυτο απο που βγαινει; Τι σημαινει Q2/2019;

----------


## ThReSh

> Αυτο απο που βγαινει; Τι σημαινει Q2/2019;


2o "quarter" του 2019. Δλδ Απρίλιος-Μάιος-Ιούνιος...

----------


## semola

> 2o "quarter" του 2019. Δλδ Απρίλιος-Μάιος-Ιούνιος...


Ζησε Μαη.....δηλαδη.

----------


## m1john

Από αυτό που ανακοινώνεται να υπολογίζετε ένα χρόνο μετά.

----------


## paravoid

> https://goo.gl/eXXLWW αλλά δεν το έχω ενημερώσει με τις τελευταίες τροποποιήσεις.


OK, το ενημέρωσα με όλες τις τροποποίησεις μέχρι σήμερα. Δυστυχώς η ΕΕΤΤ δεν βγάζει όχι μόνο συγκεντρωτική αλλά ούτε καν xls με τις αλλαγές, οπότε δυστυχώς είναι ιδιαίτερα χρονοβόρα η ενημέρωση. Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον αν ζητάγαμε την επικαιροποιημένη λίστα ως adslgr, ή, ακόμα καλύτερα, λίστα των υπαίθριων καμπίνων με το στίγμα τους ή/και και την κάλυψη τους  :Smile:  Νομίζω αυτά είναι στοιχεία που έχει το WCRM, αλλά θα είχαν ενδιαφέρον για το κοινό. Προσφέρομαι να το φτιάξω ως εφαρμογή  :Smile:

----------


## spyridop

> OK, το ενημέρωσα με όλες τις τροποποίησεις μέχρι σήμερα. Δυστυχώς η ΕΕΤΤ δεν βγάζει όχι μόνο συγκεντρωτική αλλά ούτε καν xls με τις αλλαγές, οπότε δυστυχώς είναι ιδιαίτερα χρονοβόρα η ενημέρωση. Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον αν ζητάγαμε την επικαιροποιημένη λίστα ως adslgr, ή, ακόμα καλύτερα, λίστα των υπαίθριων καμπίνων με το στίγμα τους ή/και και την κάλυψη τους  Νομίζω αυτά είναι στοιχεία που έχει το WCRM, αλλά θα είχαν ενδιαφέρον για το κοινό. Προσφέρομαι να το φτιάξω ως εφαρμογή


Να είσαι καλά για τον κόπο σου!  :Smile:  :One thumb up:

----------


## semola

> 2o "quarter" του 2019. Δλδ Απρίλιος-Μάιος-Ιούνιος...


 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## George98

> 2o "quarter" του 2019. Δλδ Απρίλιος-Μάιος-Ιούνιος...


Μακάρι να ίσχυαν κιόλας  , τουλάχιστον στην wind ήμουν Q2 2018 και ακόμα δεν έχει μπει καμπίνα .. Έχουν σκάψει για σωλήνες που θα μπουν οι οπτικές και έχουν βάλει τη βάση και πρέπει να μπει καμπίνα, μετά η οπτική , το ρεύμα , δοκιμές ...
Οκτώβρη-Νοέμβρη αν είμαι τυχερός δηλαδή άρα πήγε Q4 από Q2

----------


## Iris07

*Νέες καθυστερήσεις για Wind..*
3 Αυγούστου.

https://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/...VDSLvectoring/

- - - Updated - - -

Πάντως, επειδή με ενδιαφέρουν και παρακολουθώ τα έργα της Wind στην Αθήνα,
καμπίνες πρέπει να μπαίνουν κάμποσες στις "νέες" περιοχές που δουλεύει τώρα..
το τι γίνεται μετά είναι "άλλη" ιστορία..

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> *Νέες καθυστερήσεις για Wind..*
> 3 Αυγούστου.
> 
> https://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/...VDSLvectoring/
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Πάντως, επειδή με ενδιαφέρουν και παρακολουθώ τα έργα της Wind στην Αθήνα,
> καμπίνες πρέπει να μπαίνουν κάμποσες στις "νέες" περιοχές που δουλεύει τώρα..
> το τι γίνεται μετά είναι "άλλη" ιστορία..


Καλά, πόσο καιρό θέλει η ΕΕΤΤ για να τα ανεβάσει; Ο Q2 περιορισμός που είχε εξαρχής η WIND, έχει ήδη περάσει εδώ και 34 μέρες...

----------


## ThReSh

> Καλά, πόσο καιρό θέλει η ΕΕΤΤ για να τα ανεβάσει; Ο Q2 περιορισμός που είχε εξαρχής η WIND, έχει ήδη περάσει εδώ και 34 μέρες...


Κι εγώ ήμουν Q2 2018 με ΟΤΕ και δεν βλέπω ακόμα διαθεσιμότητα 100 ή 200Mbps (για την ακρίβεια λέει ότι πρέπει να διερευνηθεί περισσότερο), ούτε έχει αλλάξει κάτι στο modem/router στο συγχρονισμό ή στην ένδειξη...

----------


## nikgr

με τη φετινή ξεχασμένη ανάθεση Μαιου σε wind/voda τι θα γίνει ?
Πέρυσι την ανακοίνωσαν Ιούνη. Φέτος μπήκαμε Οκτώβρη και ακόμα τίποτα...

----------


## ragiakof

ρε παιδιά μετά την ηλεκτροδότηση πόσες μέρες παίρνει για να ενεργοποιηθεί;

----------


## Iris07

Ανάλογα..

από 1 - 12 μήνες..  :Razz: 

(Χωρίς πλάκα έχουμε δει και τέτοια..)

----------


## skoupas

Έχω την αίσθηση ότι αν πάρει ρεύμα μια καμπίνα και η προηγούμενη με την οποία διασυνδέεται και έρχεται η οπτική ίνα δεν έχει λειτουργήσει, δεν θα ενεργοποιηθεί και αυτή.

----------


## ragiakof

γιατί συνδέονται στη σειρά; δεν νομίζω

----------


## jkoukos

Όχι, απλά υπάρχει αυτή η εντύπωση σε πολλούς. Η οπτική ίνα δεν χρειάζεται ρεύμα, ακόμη και να συνδέονται μεταξύ τους 2 καμπίνες (π.χ. για επέκταση του δικτύου).

----------


## ragiakof

ξέρω πως διαβάζουν ΤΕΛΕΙΩΝΕ VODAFONE το ΑΚ ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΗΣ. ΤΕΛΕΙΩΝΕ.

----------


## m1john

Κερατσινι wind 423 q1 2018 εχουμε 2019 ακομα τιποτα ξερει κανεις κατι?

----------


## George98

> Κερατσινι wind 423 q1 2018 εχουμε 2019 ακομα τιποτα ξερει κανεις κατι?


Δεν κινείται τίποτα , ούτε και στο Αιγάλεω. Επίσης έχουν μεταφερθεί για Q4 2018 που και πάλι δεν έγινε τίποτα
Δεν ξέρω για Κερατσίνι , πάντως Αιγάλεω έχουν μπει μόνο οι καμπίνες και κάποιες (ελάχιστες) έχουν ρεύμα χωρίς διαθεσιμότητα όμως για vdsl ακόμα
Δεν πρέπει να φταίει η wind , η ΔΕΔΔΗΕ αργεί .

----------


## takoulou

> Δεν κινείται τίποτα , ούτε και στο Αιγάλεω. Επίσης έχουν μεταφερθεί για Q4 2018 που και πάλι δεν έγινε τίποτα
> Δεν ξέρω για Κερατσίνι , πάντως Αιγάλεω έχουν μπει μόνο οι καμπίνες και κάποιες (ελάχιστες) έχουν ρεύμα χωρίς διαθεσιμότητα όμως για vdsl ακόμα
> Δεν πρέπει να φταίει η wind , η ΔΕΔΔΗΕ αργεί .



Καλησπερα.... Δεν νομιζω να φταιει η Δεδδηε... Αν η Εταιρεια τηλεφωνιας εχει τελειωσει τις εργασιες ολες δεν θα εχει ζητησει  να μπει το ρευμα.... Αφου την συμφερει  να δωσει ιντερνετ... Κατι αλλο παιζει... Απο οτι γνωρζω   οταν ζητηθει  να μπει ρευμα καπου στους  κανονες απο την Ραε λεει  οτι θα πρεπει το πολυ να μπει σε  30 μερες...

----------


## ragiakof

έχουν χάσει όλες τις προθεσμίες. Ο γαμάτος ιδιωτικός τομέας.

----------


## ATG

> έχουν χάσει όλες τις προθεσμίες. Ο γαμάτος ιδιωτικός τομέας.


Δηλαδη θα πρεπει να πανε να συνδεουν παρανομα τις καμπινες στο ρευμα για να εχεις vdsl?

----------


## ragiakof

σε μένα φίλε και ρευμα έχουν πάρει και τα πάντα. ΑΚ Ακρόπολης. Για κάποιο ανεξήγητο λόγο δεν δίνουν διαθεσιμότητα.

----------


## nikgr

με την περσινη ανάθεση τι θα γινει? Ακομα να ανακοινωθεί η ανάθεση Μαιου 2018 σε vodafone wind και ασχολούμαστε ακόμα με την ανάθεση του '17 !

Γνωρίζει κανείς αν έχουν αιτηθει κάτι το 2018 και θα ανακοινωθει με καθυστέρηση ή περιμένουμε πλέον την ανάθεση Μαιου 19 ?

----------


## jkoukos

Τι σε κάνει να πιστεύεις ότι οι 2 εταιρείες ζήτησαν κάτι;
Η ΕΕΤΤ οφείλει (εκ του κανονισμού) το αργότερο 2 μήνες μετά την χρονική περίοδο που λήγουν οι ετήσιες αναθέσεις, να εκδώσει απόφαση επ' αυτών. Το 2018 έβγαλε μόνο για ΟΤΕ. Άρα;

----------


## Iris07

_Άρα;_

.. Wind και Vodafone έχουν μπλέξει για τα καλά με τις καθυστερήσεις στα έργα τους,
και δεν έχουν ώρα και όρεξη για νέες αναθέσεις, τώρα..  :Cool:

----------


## pantelis

Άρα περιμένουμε πάλι την ετήσια ανάθεση του 19 και πιθανότατα τον ΟΤΕ

----------


## nikgr

Γι' αυτο ακριβώς το λόγο ρώτησα αν έχουν αιτηθει κάτι το 2018 wind/voda
Αυτο που μου κάνει εντύπωση ειναι οι εξαγγελίες τους για χιλιάδες νέες οπτικές ίνες στο μέλλον και απο την αλλη η απροθυμία και έλλειψη ενδιαφέροντος να αναβαθμίσουν έστω και μια νέα καμπίνα το 2019 ακομα και με τις γνωστές καθυστερήσεις.
Ειδικά όταν το 2017 σκοτώθηκαν τουλάχιστον στην πόλη μου να αναλάβουν την εργολαβία στις απόμακρες και αραιοκατοικημένες συνοικίες και έχει αφεθει πλέον το φιλέτο του πυκνοκατοικημένου κέντρου να μην το ζητάει κανείς.

----------


## iLLiCiT

> σε μένα φίλε και ρευμα έχουν πάρει και τα πάντα. ΑΚ Ακρόπολης. Για κάποιο ανεξήγητο λόγο δεν δίνουν διαθεσιμότητα.


Έχω την εντύπωση ότι είχα διαβάσει στον κανονισμό πως από την στιγμή που θα δωθεί ρεύμα και θα ενεργοποιηθεί η καμπίνα, πρέπει ο φορέας της καμπίνας να ενημερώσει το σύστημα κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα (1-2 μήνες) πριν μπορέσει να το δώσει σε λειτουργία, για να μπορέσουν να ετοιμαστούν και οι υπόλοιποι πάροχοι να δώσουν και αυτοί από εκεί.
Αλλά δεν μπορώ να βρω κάπου τον κανονισμό για να το επιβεβαιώσω. 

Οπότε ίσως η όποια καθυστέρηση μετά το ρεύμα και τα λοιπά, να είναι εκεί.

----------


## jkoukos

4 μήνες πριν αναφέρει ως υποχρέωση ο κανονισμός, οπότε αν η εταιρεία γνωρίζει πότε ακριβώς θα ολοκληρωθούν οι εργασίες μπορεί να το κάνει νωρίτερα.

----------


## iLLiCiT

Πιστεύω πως αν μπορούσαν να είναι σίγουροι ότι θα ηλεκτροδοτηθεί μια συγκεκριμένη ημερομηνία, θα το έκαναν.
Αλλα προφανώς τίποτα δεν πάει καλά, οπότε θεωρώ πως τους 4 μήνες τους ξεκινούν όταν όλα είναι οκ.

----------


## swatsquadgr

Ερωτηση αν ξερει καποιος ... Ειμαι συνδεμενος με dsl απο το αστικο κεντρο του ΟΤΕ και κανω φορητοτητα σε μια εταιρεια (πχ wind) η οποια εχει βαλει καμπινες στο τετραγωνο μου . Εχει περασει ενα 12ημερο και η δικαιολογια της καθυστερησης ειναι οτι περιμενουν κατασκευη βροχου απο ΟΤΕ. Τι σημαινει αυτο ? Δεν εχει διασυνδεση η καμπινα ΟΤΕ με της wind ήδη ? Δεν υπαρχει προβλεψη για το ποσες ημερες εχει για αυτες τις εργασιες ?

----------


## jkoukos

Προφανώς αφορά την σύνδεση των 2 καμπίνων μεταξύ τους. Μόνο αυτές οι 2 ξέρουν πότε θα ολοκληρωθεί.

----------


## Iris07

*Διάβασα μία αναφορά οτι η Vodafone έφτιαξε αναμονές για FTTH σε σπίτια που είναι κοντά σε A/K στο A/K Φρεαττύδας!!!*

Το A/K είναι για VDSL..

Εάν είναι αλήθεια σίγουρα είναι πρωτιά για την Vodafone..
αν και παραξενεύομαι εν μέρη που άρχισε κάτι τέτοιο χωρίς επίσημη απόφαση.. (?)  :Thinking: 

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...80#post6535680

Δεν είδα εάν έχει ξανα-αναφερθεί κάτι τέτοιο..

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> *Διάβασα μία αναφορά οτι η Vodafone έφτιαξε αναμονές για FTTH σε σπίτια που είναι κοντά σε A/K στο A/K Φρεαττύδας!!!*
> 
> Το A/K είναι για VDSL..
> 
> Εάν είναι αλήθεια σίγουρα είναι πρωτιά για την Vodafone..
> αν και παραξενεύομαι εν μέρη που άρχισε κάτι τέτοιο χωρίς επίσημη απόφαση.. (?) 
> 
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...80#post6535680
> 
> Δεν είδα εάν έχει ξανα-αναφερθεί κάτι τέτοιο..


Αν ισχύει αυτό, μακάρι να κάνει το ίδιο και στο αστικό κέντρο του Γηροκομείου (Αθήνα). Όλη την περιοχή εδώ την έχει πάρει η Vodafone, με καμπίνες έως 200 Mbps, όμως σε απόσταση άνω των 550 μέτρων από το Α/Κ.

Μακάρι να έρθει και πιο κοντά, να καλύψει κι εμένα. Με το κουπόνι του sfbb, έχει ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## jkoukos

Το καλοκαίρι είχε βγει μια ανακοίνωση ότι σκοπεύει σύντομα να δώσει FTTH σε περιοχές 3 Α/Κ: Βύρωνα, Αλεξάνδρας και Φρεαττύδα και τον Δεκέμβρη ότι θα το κάνει και στου Πειραιά.

----------


## Iris07

Βύρωνας, Αλεξάνδρας και Πειραιάς είναι κανονικά στις λίστες για FTTH..

Φρεαττύδα όμως είναι για VDSL, εκτός και άλλαξε κάτι όπως λές με ανακοίνωση.
Το ζήτημα όμως είναι οτι μιλάμε για "καμπίνες" κοντά στο A/K.

Επίσης ο OTE έχει βγάλει ανακοινώσεις για FΤΤΗ, αλλά νομίζω ήταν για καμπίνες που είχαν μείνει εκτός λίστας..
και μακριά από A/K.. (?)

- - - Updated - - -

Οι λίστες στην EETT με ενημέρωση 10/10/18 πάντως λένε πάλι μόνο για VDSL,
εκτός και μιλάμε όντως για άλλες "καμπίνες"..  :Cool: 

- - - Updated - - -

Δείτε την ανακοίνωση εδώ τι λέει..
(27 Ιουνίου 2018 )

_Η Vodafone θα παρέχει άμεσα FTTH στην περιοχή του Βύρωνα και στη συνέχεια σε περιοχές των Αμπελοκήπων (Λεωφόρος Αλεξάνδρας) και του Πειραιά (Φρεαττύδα)._

https://www.tanea.gr/2018/06/27/scie...-optikes-ines/

Νομίζω ότι βασικά το μπερδέψανε λίγο το πράγμα.. και θέλανε να πούνε για το A/K Πειραιά όπου ήδη έχουν μπει καμπίνες για FTTH,

ο φίλος μας όμως εκεί λέει καθαρά για σπίτια πέριξ του A/K Φρεαττύδα!  :Cool: 
(άλλο αυτό!)

----------


## jkoukos

Επαναλαμβάνω ότι υπάρχουν ανακοινώσεις που αναφέρονται σε 2 ξεχωριστά κέντρα στον Πειραιά.
Και κάτι άλλο. Δεν υπάρχει κανένας περιορισμός στο να βάλει οποίος πάροχος θέλει και όπου θέλει FTTH. Και ούτε χρειάζεται άδεια. Μόνο στην πρώτη φάση αναθέσεων των αστικών κέντρων ήταν ζητούμενο.

----------


## emeliss

Έχει συζητηθεί πολλές φορές το ενδεχόμενο να καλυφθούν με FTTH τα 9 χιλιάδες KV που είναι κάτω από 550 μέτρα από το αστικό και που έχουν αποκλειστεί από το vectoring.

----------


## Iris07

> Επαναλαμβάνω ότι υπάρχουν ανακοινώσεις που αναφέρονται σε 2 ξεχωριστά κέντρα στον Πειραιά.
> Και κάτι άλλο. Δεν υπάρχει κανένας περιορισμός στο να βάλει οποίος πάροχος θέλει και όπου θέλει FTTH. Και ούτε χρειάζεται άδεια. Μόνο στην πρώτη φάση αναθέσεων των αστικών κέντρων ήταν ζητούμενο.


Άμα βρεις κάπου τέτοια ανακοίνωση δείξτη μου!  :Cool: 
Σίγουρα πάντως θα μιλάμε για νέο δεδομένο *επί του παρόντως* εάν η Vodafone ή άλλος, άρχισε να βάζει FTTH σε σπίτια που είναι κάτω από 550 μέτρα από το A/K!

Βρήκα επίσης και αυτή την πρόσφατη συνέντευξη με τον διευθυντή Στρατηγικής της εταιρείας Πάρις Δεληγιαννάκη.

*Πώς αναπτύσσεται το δίκτυο οπτικών ινών της Vodafone που παρέχει ήδη υπηρεσίες υπερυψηλών ταχυτήτων*
_Από Τέτη Ηγουμενίδη -10 Δεκεμβρίου 2018_
_
Παράλληλα έχουν ολοκληρωθεί τα δίκτυα νέας γενιάς με τη χρήση τεχνολογίας FTTC (Fiber to the Cabinet / VDSL) στα αστικά τηλεπικοινωνιακά κέντρα του Νέου Κόσμου, του Παγκρατίου, 
του Γηροκομείου (Αμπελόκηποι, Νέα Φιλοθέη, Ελληνορώσων) και της Φρεαττύδας.._

https://www.mononews.gr/business/pos...lon-tachititon

----------


## dimitri_ns

Δεν γνωρίζω όλες τις ανακοινώσεις
Αλλά κάτι έχετε σταβοκαταλάβει

Μόνο ο ΟΤΕ δηλαδή βάζει FTTH σε κτήρια κάτω από 550 μ από ΑΚ ?
Γιατί είμαι στο Παλιό Φάληρο (ΑΚ Καλαμακίου)
Σε απόσταση < από 550
με τους δρόμους γύρω από το ΑΚ σκαμμένους από το καλοκαίρι
Παίρνω χαλκό από καμπίνα ερείπιο μη αναβαθμίσιμη
Θα πάρω ίνα από άλλη καμπίνα ακριβώς έξω από το ΑΚ (160 μ ίνα φυσήξανε)
Οπως και τόσες γύρω μου πολυκατοικίες
Και αύριο αν δεν βρέχει θα σας ανεβάσω και φωτό.

Οι άλλοι 2 σε πηγάδι κατούρησαν ?

Οι κοντινές καμπίνες δεν αναβαθμίστηκαν, τα κτήρια αναβαθμίστηκαν
Γιατί φτιάχτηκε νέα, οπτική καμπίνα, έξω από το ΑΚ   :Razz:

----------


## Iris07

Κάτσε περίμενε..

1ον έχουν κάνει δηλαδή ήδη παροχές για οπτικές ίνες και εκεί, σε σπίτια κοντά στο A/K ?

2ον.. Λες ότι βάλανε ΚΑΙ καμπίνες για το FTTH ?
γιατί στην περίπτωση αυτή λέγαμε για FTTH κατ' ευθείαν από το Α/Κ!

Πάντως θα έχει σημασία να δούμε σπίτια όντως πιο κοντά στα A/K.. 
όχι μόνο κοντά στο όριο 550 μέτρα.. 
γιατί αυτό παίζει πάνω κάτω, όπως έχω δει.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Κάτσε περίμενε..
> 
> 1ον έχουν κάνει δηλαδή ήδη παροχές για οπτικές ίνες και εκεί, σε σπίτια κοντά στο A/K ?
> 
> 2ον.. Λες ότι βάλανε ΚΑΙ καμπίνες για το FTTH ?
> γιατί στην περίπτωση αυτή λέγαμε για FTTH κατ' ευθείαν από το Α/Κ!
> 
> Πάντως θα έχει σημασία να δούμε σπίτια όντως πιο κοντά στα A/K.. 
> όχι μόνο κοντά στο όριο 550 μέτρα.. 
> γιατί αυτό παίζει πάνω κάτω, όπως έχω δει.


1.! Στην απέναντι πολυκατοικία ήδη έχουν παραδώσει και λειτουργούν 7 συνδέσεις FTTH
Σε εμάς 2, η εγκατάσταση έχει τελειώσει, οσονούπω ο εξοπλισμός και λειτουργία

2. Δεν ξέρω πόσες παλιες καμπίνες μή αναβαθμίσιμες υπάρχουν στην περιοχή μου. Σίγουρα μία, η δικιά μου.
Φτιάξανε μία καινούργια οπτική, ακριβώς έξω από την μάντρα, γιατί έτσι βόλευε (σε άλλες περιπτώσεις μπορεί να είναι μέσα στο ΑΚ) από όπου θα πάρουν όλοι όσοι ζητήσουν οπτική και χαλκό παίρνουν τώρα από μη αναβαθμίσιμη.

Είπαμε στα 160 μέτρα ειμαι, μέτρα μετρημένα με την ίνα που ρίξανε.

Η οπτική που λέμε κατευθείαν από το ΑΚ, φεύγει από καμπίνα στο ΑΚ και καταλήγει σε πολυκατοικία, μπαίνει κατανεμητής στην πολυκατοικία και διακλαδώνεται ανάλογα με πόσους ορόφους έχει, και καταλήγουν στο floor box και απ'εκεί στα διαμερίσματα.

Δηλαδή
ΑΚ->κατανεμητής (μία ή περισσότερες ίνες)->floor box (τόσες ίνες όσες και τα διαμερίσματα στον όροφο)->to the home

Aν είσαι μακριά από το ΑΚ απλώς παρεμβάλεται και μία καμπίνα στο δρόμο.

Δεν έχει και τόση σημασία αν παίρνεις από ΑΚ ή όχι. Ινα είναι, ρεύμα δεν έχει, και από ΑΚ να παίρνεις πάλι από καμπίνα παίρνεις, μέσα ή έξω ακριβώς από το ΑΚ, δεν τάχουν χύμα.

----------


## Iris07

Μάλιστα.. ενδιαφέρον!

Ναι, βάλε μας μία φωτογραφία την καμπίνα εάν γίνεται, και τον δρόμο/σημείο που είναι ακριβώς,
για να καταλάβουμε καλύτερα!

Υποθέτω θα είναι του OTE εκεί..

Να δούμε τώρα, πόσο θα το αναπτύξουν αυτό τώρα..
ή ήταν κάτι δοκιμαστικό..
και πόσοι τυχεροί θα προλάβουν να πάρουν!  :Cool: 

Ίσως αναπτύξουν το δίκτυο αυτό με κάποιες καμπίνες πέριξ του κάθε A/K.

----------


## dimitri_ns

Ναι η καμπίνα είναι του ΟΤΕ (και η περιοχή του ΟΤΕ)
Είναι η καμπίνα που έγινε η παράτα το καλοκαίρι με Παππά, Τσαμάζ και Χατζηδάκη
Θα βγάλω φωτό αύριο, χωρίς επισήμους  :Razz: 

Δεν είναι άλλο δίκτυο, είναι το ίδιο δίκτυο.
Οπως φεύγουν ίνες από το ΑΚ για τις καμπίνες στο δρόμο, έτσι φεύγει και μία για την καμπίνα που έχουν μέσα ή έξω από το ΑΚ
Απλώς τους βόλευε αντί να αναβαθμίσουν τις καμπίνες που είναι <500 από το ΑΚ, να βάλουν μία μέσα.
Αυτές οι κοντινές καμπίνες δεν αναβαθμίζονται ούτε για vdsl, γιατί το vdsl πάει στα 550 μ.
Ουτε ανεμιστήρες, ούτε μπαταρίες, σου δίνουν vdsl κατευθείαν από ΑΚ.
Οι πιό μακρινές χρειαζόντουσαν αναβάθμιση, γιατί δεν μπορούν να σου δώσουν vdsl από ΑΚ

----------


## Iris07

Ααα.. πες έτσι !!  :Razz: 
Τότε δεν θέλουμε φωτογραφία.. έχουμε!  :Razz: 

Θυμάσαι τον δρόμο ?

Ναι.. ίνες θα περνάνε αρκετές από το Α/Κ..
Ήθελα να πω το "δίκτυο" των σπιτιών που είναι κάτω των 550 μέτρων.

----------


## dimitri_ns

Ζαίμη στο κάτω μέρος.

Να βάζανε και ίνα στην άμμο τι καλά που θάτανε.. Τσίπιδες

----------


## Iris07

Δεν παύει πάντως να είναι και πάλι πολλά τα καφάο ADSL κάτω από τα 550 μέτρα..

Να δούμε πως θα τους βολέψουν όλους!  :Cool: 

- - - Updated - - -



Εδώ βρίσκεται η καμπίνα, όντως.. έξω ακριβώς από το κτήριο του OTE!  :Cool: 

Δίπλα στην άλλη που φαίνεται στο Google..
https://www.google.com/maps/@37.9205...7i13312!8i6656

Όποιος προλάβει πήρε, *καλό, εγγυημένο 1000% FTTH!*  :Razz:

----------


## dimitri_ns

Εγώ πάντως θα βγάλω με κλειστή την πόρτα (μάλλον)

----------


## Iris07

Ok!  :Wink: 

Θέλω να δω εάν υπάρχει ακόμη και το πράσινο εκεί ..  :Razz: 
Αληθινό ήταν ή ψεύτικο ??  :Laughing: 

Φαντάζομαι θα ανέβηκε και η τιμή στα σπίτια εκεί που έχουν τώρα και FTTH!  :Razz:

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Ok! 
> 
> Θέλω να δω εάν υπάρχει ακόμη και το πράσινο εκεί .. 
> Αληθινό ήταν ή ψεύτικο ?? 
> 
> Φαντάζομαι θα ανέβηκε και η τιμή στα σπίτια εκεί που έχουν τώρα και FTTH!


Πριν από πολλά χρόνια, ο Τζανίκος που ήτανε δήμαρχος Αμαρουσίου, ήτανε και τιμής ένεκεν στο ΔΣ του ΟΤΕ. Αξέχαστο Δημόσιο..
Κι έλεγε για οπτικές ίνες στο Μαρούσι και την αύξηση αξιών ακινήτων επί δικής του Δημαρχίας.
Βέβαια πολιτικάντης ήτανε, ίνες δεν μπήκανε..

Από την άλλη, το να πηγαίνεις να δεις σπίτι για ενοικίαση και να σου λένε "Εχει και οπτική ίνα επιδοτούμενη", ακούγεται κάπως..

----------


## giannis_t

http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=8165

----------


## DiM

> http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=8165


Είδες τι γίνετε του άγιο βαλεντίνου? μέχρι και οι σωλήνες τσουτσουριασαν  :Laughing:

----------


## giannis_t

> Είδες τι γίνετε του άγιο βαλεντίνου? μέχρι και οι σωλήνες τσουτσουριασαν


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=8165


Πρόλαβαν να τη ζωγραφίσουν κιόλας;  :Laughing: 

Ίσως στην Ελλάδα οι καμπίνες θα έπρεπε να μπαίνουν κατευθείαν με γκράφιτι.  :Razz:

----------


## masteripper

Πάντως επειδή και εγώ ανήκω στους τυχερούς που μάλλον δεν θα δουν ποτέ VDSL ...σας ενημερώνω ότι κατα βάση όποιος πρόλαβε ...πρόλαβε...για τους υπόλοιπους καλά κρασιά..
Σύμφωνα με τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ που μίλησα , τα πράγματα είναι απλά...πολύ απλά...μέχρι πριν κάποιο καιρό το κεντρικό θέμα συζήτησης ήταν VDSL και θα έχει αξιοπρεπείς ταχύτητες παντού...έλα όμως που ήρθε η οπτική ίνα που είναι μοδάτη ..είναι σ3χυ ....που το λες στον λαουτζίκο και ανοίγει το στόμα 10 πήχες...οπότε μάλλον το VDSL εγκαταλείφθηκε και προχωράμε για FFTH το οποίο όμως απαιτεί τεράστιες υποδομές και πολύ σκάψιμο ...οπότε χαιρέτα μας τον πλάτανο...
Μάλλον θα πρέπει να κάνουμε μια "κοινοπραξία" και να νοικιάζουμε χώρους σε τυχερές οικίες που έχουν πρόσβαση στο "καλό το πράγμα" (π.χ μάστορα τσάκω 20€ για το πατάρι σου) και ασύρματα να μοιράζονται οι "άτυχοι"...
Δυστυχώς είμαι απο τους τυχερούς που η καμπίνα είναι απο την άλλη μεριά του δρόμου ...οπότε...

----------


## George98

> Πάντως επειδή και εγώ ανήκω στους τυχερούς που μάλλον δεν θα δουν ποτέ VDSL ...σας ενημερώνω ότι κατα βάση όποιος πρόλαβε ...πρόλαβε...για τους υπόλοιπους καλά κρασιά..
> Σύμφωνα με τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ που μίλησα , τα πράγματα είναι απλά...πολύ απλά...μέχρι πριν κάποιο καιρό το κεντρικό θέμα συζήτησης ήταν VDSL και θα έχει αξιοπρεπείς ταχύτητες παντού...έλα όμως που ήρθε η οπτική ίνα που είναι μοδάτη ..είναι σ3χυ ....που το λες στον λαουτζίκο και ανοίγει το στόμα 10 πήχες...οπότε μάλλον το VDSL εγκαταλείφθηκε και προχωράμε για FFTH το οποίο όμως απαιτεί τεράστιες υποδομές και πολύ σκάψιμο ...οπότε χαιρέτα μας τον πλάτανο...
> Μάλλον θα πρέπει να κάνουμε μια "κοινοπραξία" και να νοικιάζουμε χώρους σε τυχερές οικίες που έχουν πρόσβαση στο "καλό το πράγμα" (π.χ μάστορα τσάκω 20€ για το πατάρι σου) και ασύρματα να μοιράζονται οι "άτυχοι"...
> Δυστυχώς είμαι απο τους τυχερούς που η καμπίνα είναι απο την άλλη μεριά του δρόμου ...οπότε...


Αποκλείεται να γίνει αυτό , πρέπει να υλοποιήσουν τις αναθέσεις που έχουν πρώτα αλλιώς θα έχουν κυρώσεις

----------


## masteripper

> Αποκλείεται να γίνει αυτό , πρέπει να υλοποιήσουν τις αναθέσεις που έχουν πρώτα αλλιώς θα έχουν κυρώσεις


Το ΚΑΦΑΟ μου ΔΕΝ είναι στις αναθέσεις...πάει τελείωσε το έργο...σύγκρινε λιγο τις φάσεις για να δείς πως έσβυσε το παραμύθι...όποιος πρόλαβε ,πρόλαβε,απο πέρσι που βγήκαν τα κανάλια με τις οπτικές ίνες που κάναν ρεπορτάζ μπήκε η ταφόπλακα στο VDSL.

----------


## Iris07

Εγώ αντίθετα διάβαζα προχθές σε ένα άρθρο ότι το FTTH είναι το μέλλον και ότι είναι πιο φτηνό από το VDSL..  :Thinking: 

Δεν το έχω πρόχειρο να σας το βάλω..

----------


## George98

> Εγώ αντίθετα διάβαζα προχθές σε ένα άρθρο ότι το FTTH είναι το μέλλον και ότι είναι πιο φτηνό από το VDSL.. 
> 
> Δεν το έχω πρόχειρο να σας το βάλω..


Εγώ ξέρω ότι είναι πιο ακριβή επένδυση και γι αυτό κάνουν ακόμα vdsl ώστε μετά να είναι πιο εύκολη η μετάβαση σε FTTH

----------


## masteripper

> Εγώ αντίθετα διάβαζα προχθές σε ένα άρθρο ότι το FTTH είναι το μέλλον και ότι είναι πιο φτηνό από το VDSL.. 
> 
> Δεν το έχω πρόχειρο να σας το βάλω..


Καλά τα λες ...και όντως μπορεί να ισχύει σκέψου όμως ότι οι καμπίνες που μπήκαν/μπαίνουν/θα μπουν είναι αποτέλεσμα διαβουλευσεων απο το 2016-17 ...οπότε μέχρι να πάρει μπροστά η "μηχανή" για το FTTH θέλει χαλαρά 2-3 χρόνια...αν προσέξεις στα Excelακια τις ημερομηνίες αιτήσεων των παρόχων προς ΕΕΤΤ χαλαρά είναι 6 -9 μήνες πίσω..οπότε βάλε τον σχεδιασμό,βάλε το budget βάλε την έγκριση ΕΕΤΤ, βάλε την άδεια εκσκαφής απο τον δήμο,έργολάβος χαλαρά το κόβω για 3τία.
Προσωπική μου άποψη το κόβω την όλη κατάσταση να κάθεται...οι πάροχοι εκπληρώσαν τα ποσοστά που έπρεπε να πιάσουν...τα λεφτά τα παίρνουν έτσι και αλλιώς...είτε με ADSL / VDSL/FTTH ....όποιος του έκατσε..έκατσε...οι υπόλοιποι όταν και όποτε θα έρθει η ώρα τους.
Χαλαρά θα βάζουν μια καμπινούλα εδώ...μια καμπινούλα εκεί ...μια οπτική ίνα για το εφέ και απο εδώ πάνε και οι άλλοι...
Σε λιγο στα πωλητήρια κατοικιών θα αναγράφεται και η ταχύτητα που έχει στο Internet και θα μετράει στην τελική τιμή πώλησης..
π.χ.
 ADSL (έως 24 ...ο θεός να το κάνει 24) ...40.000€ 
 VDSL 50.......................................... ...50.000€
 FTTH .............................................. ...60.000€

----------


## uncharted

Αμφιβάλλω για αυτό που λες, δεδομένου ότι υπάρχει και το G.Fast ως ενδιάμεσο στάδιο ανάμεσα σε VDSL και FTTH... γιατί να πάνε με την μια σε FTTH; Αφού δεν συμφέρει οικονομικά.

----------


## Iris07

Νομίζω ότι αυτά που είχα διαβάσει είχαν σχέση με αυτό..

ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΑ 07.03.2019
*Ουραγός στον ΟΟΣΑ η Ελλάδα στα δίκτυα οπτικών ινών*

http://www.kathimerini.gr/1013475/ar...a-optikwn-inwn

----------


## Mormnak

> Νομίζω ότι αυτά που είχα διαβάσει είχαν σχέση με αυτό..
> 
> ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΑ 07.03.2019
> *Ουραγός στον ΟΟΣΑ η Ελλάδα στα δίκτυα οπτικών ινών*
> 
> http://www.kathimerini.gr/1013475/ar...a-optikwn-inwn


Ωραίο το άρθρο..το έσωσα σε PDF για να το έχω και να το κοιτάω σε 10 χρόνια από τώρα να δω πόσες θέσεις θα ανέβει...(αν μπορέσει και ανέβει) η χώρα.  :Smile:

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Ωραίο το άρθρο..το έσωσα σε PDF για να το έχω και να το κοιτάω σε 10 χρόνια από τώρα να δω πόσες θέσεις θα ανέβει...(αν μπορέσει και ανέβει) η χώρα.




Off Topic


		 Σιγά μην ανέβει.  :Razz: 

Φαντάσου ότι οι ΗΠΑ και ο Καναδάς, φαινομενικά είναι στο 2ο μισό της λίστας FTTH, όμως εδώ και πολλά χρόνια δίνουν ίντερνετ μέσω "Cable" που μπορεί να φτάσει τα 300 Mbps, οπότε η ανάγκη για FTTH δεν είναι μεγάλη...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nnn

Να κάνω λίγο τον συνήγορο του ακατανόμαστου. Βλέπουμε την πλειοψηφία των εδώ μελών, μόλις ανοίγουν οι καμπίνες, να βάζουν 50αρες γραμμές με το ζόρι -και να χαίρονται.

Πόσοι θα βάλουν FTTH αν αύριο μας πουν σας την δίνουμε ? Ελάχιστοι.

----------


## jap

Άλλο δίνω μια τεχνολογία, άλλο τη δίνω σε λογικό κόστος (από την πλευρά του καταναλωτή). Όταν είχαμε όλοι 24άρες συνδέσεις (πολλοί με πραγματικές ταχύτητες πολύ-πολύ χαμηλότερα) γύρω στα 20 ευρώ, δεν γίνεται ξαφνικά να περάσουμε σε πολλαπλάσια κόστη. Και με το μπάχαλο που γίνεται (understaffed τμήματα τεχνικών και υποστήριξης, ό,τι νάναι εξυπηρέτηση, ασυνέπεια απέναντι στους πελάτες, καθυστερήσεις και φαύλοι κύκλοι στην επίλυση βλαβών, κοροϊδία στις διαφημίσεις, εξώδικα για ανύπαρκτες χρεώσεις, αυξήσεις τιμών εν είδει καρτέλ, προσφορές-αντιπροσφορές και γαϊτανάκι φορητότητας με υπαιτιότητα των εταιρειών) σε ΟΛΕΣ τις εταιρείες, δεν μπορούμε ξαφνικά να πούμε ότι είναι κάτι που αξίζει να βάλω το χέρι στην τσέπη και να το πληρώσω. Αυτή τη στιγμή όλες οι εταιρείες του χώρου πάσχουν σε επίπεδο *αξιοπιστίας*, ας το διορθώσουν αυτό κι ας μας δουν σαν κάτι άλλο από 50ευρα και μετά βλέπουμε αν θα πάρουμε τις σούπερ ντούπερ νέες υπηρεσίες τους.

----------


## nnn

Λάθος νοοτροπία. Εγώ ο σουπα-ντουπα μανατζαραίος που έβγαλα 3 κολλέγια και κοιτάζω μόνο νούμερα, θα σου πως χωρίς ζήτηση δεν θα σου προσφέρω FTTH. Βολέψου με την 50άρα και πολύ σου είναι.

Οι νέες τεχνολογίες, έχουν κόστη, όλα πληρωμένα με 20άρικο που είχαμε συνηθίσει, δεν γίνεται. Ο λόγος που έκλεισαν όλοι οι ISPs ή φαλήρισαν σαν την Nova είναι αυτός. Η νοοτροπία του τζάμπα δυστυχώς δεν σε πάει μακρυά.


Τα παραπάνω δεν πάνε προσωπικά σε κανέναν, για να μην παρεξηγηθώ. Γνωρίζω τις οικονομικές δυσκολίες (και εγώ παθών είμαι), αλλά η αλήθεια δεν αλλάζει.

----------


## George98

Δεν φταίνε οι καταναλωτές , οι εταιρίες που μας έχουν καλομάθει φταίνε .. Αν και στην δική μου περίπτωση ούτε 15 ευρώ τον μήνα δεν αξίζει το ίντερνετ μου με 5mbps !! Τώρα πληρώνω 25 είναι δύσκολο έτσι ξαφνικά να πάω στα 40αρια 50αρια ευρώ τον μήνα

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Να κάνω λίγο τον συνήγορο του ακατανόμαστου. Βλέπουμε την πλειοψηφία των εδώ μελών, μόλις ανοίγουν οι καμπίνες, να βάζουν 50αρες γραμμές με το ζόρι -και να χαίρονται.
> 
> Πόσοι θα βάλουν FTTH αν αύριο μας πουν σας την δίνουμε ? Ελάχιστοι.





> Λάθος νοοτροπία. Εγώ ο σουπα-ντουπα μανατζαραίος που έβγαλα 3 κολλέγια και κοιτάζω μόνο νούμερα, θα σου πως χωρίς ζήτηση δεν θα σου προσφέρω FTTH. Βολέψου με την 50άρα και πολύ σου είναι.
> 
> Οι νέες τεχνολογίες, έχουν κόστη, όλα πληρωμένα με 20άρικο που είχαμε συνηθίσει, δεν γίνεται. Ο λόγος που έκλεισαν όλοι οι ISPs ή φαλήρισαν σαν την Nova είναι αυτός. Η νοοτροπία του τζάμπα δυστυχώς δεν σε πάει μακρυά.
> 
> 
> Τα παραπάνω δεν πάνε προσωπικά σε κανέναν, για να μην παρεξηγηθώ. Γνωρίζω τις οικονομικές δυσκολίες (και εγώ παθών είμαι), αλλά η αλήθεια δεν αλλάζει.


Eπί προσωπικού   :Razz: 

Μου λες τι υπηρεσίες δίνεις, σε τι τιμές, κι εγώ διαλέγω.
Ελπίζω αυτά που λες νάναι κι αυτά που κάνεις  :Razz: 

Ελπίζω να έχω δικαίωμα στην επιλογή και να μην με υποχρεώνεις (πχ ετήσια και όχι μηνιαία τέλη κυκλοφορίας, καρτοκινητή σαν συμβόλαιο με 2μηνους και 3μηνους περιορισμούς.)

FTTH έβαλα
1. Γιατί είχα την δυνατότητα
2. Γιατί στοιχίζει σαν vdsl50 λόγω επιδότησης
3. Γιατί είναι πολύ καλύτερη σε ποιότητα από τον χαλκό

4. Αν μου έδινες την δυνατότητα 20/50 θα 'ημουν ευχαριστημένος, δεν μου την δίνεις.

Με λίγα λόγια
Εσύ (sort off) είσαι η διοίκηση, εσύ αποφασίζεις, εσύ κρατάς την μπαγκέτα και διευθύνεις την ορχήστρα, εγώ ανάλογα με την μουσική χορεύω, δεν μπορώ να σου πω δεν χορεύω βάλς θέλω ροκ αντ ρόλλ  :Razz: 

*ΥΓ 1*
Η κόττα έκανε το αβγό ή το αβγό την κόττα ?
" χωρίς ζήτηση δεν θα σου προσφέρω FTTH", αφού δεν μου προσφέρεις πως ν'αγοράσω ?

Και στα αυτοκίνητα υδρογόνου η ίδια κουβέντα.
Γιατί να φτιάξω πρατήρια ανεφοδιασμού όταν δεν κυκλοφορούν αυτοκίνητα υδρογόνου?
Γιατί να αγοράσω αυτοκίνητο υδρογόνου όταν δεν υπάρχουν πρατήρια ανεφοδιασμού ?

Αν θες κάτι ν'αλλάξεις κάτι πρέπει να υπάρχουν κρατικές επιδοτήσεις (όπως στο FTTH) για ΥΠΟΔΟΜΕΣ

*ΥΓ 2*
Δεν κλείσανε για το 20άρικο οι εναλλακτικοί
ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΘΗΚΑΝΕ στο 20άρικο
Γιατί το παιγνίδι ήταν "πιασμάν", ο διαιτητής πληρωμένος, το γήπεδο ξερό και κατηφορικό

----------


## slalom

> Να κάνω λίγο τον συνήγορο του ακατανόμαστου. Βλέπουμε την πλειοψηφία των εδώ μελών, μόλις ανοίγουν οι καμπίνες, να βάζουν 50αρες γραμμές με το ζόρι -και να χαίρονται.
> 
> Πόσοι θα βάλουν FTTH αν αύριο μας πουν σας την δίνουμε ? Ελάχιστοι.


Ναι χαιρονται γιατι δινουν 5-10€ παραπανω απο <10, πιανουνε 50 και φυσαει το εργαλειο
Οποιος θελει και μπορει παει σε 100

FTTH με ποσα και τι πακετο?
Και αν εγω ειμαι διπλα στην καμπινα και μου αρκει το 100 ή το 200 και δεν εχει προβληματα γιατι να παω σε ινα?

----------


## nnn

Όταν έβαλα ADSL 384/128 το μακρινό 2003, έδωσα περίποου 600€ στον πρώτο λογαριασμό. Μέσα από το site πετύχαμε με συνεχείς πιέσεις κλπ να ρίξουμε τις τιμές σε ένα αποδεκτό επίπεδο. Όταν άρχισε ο πόλεμος προσφορών, μπορεί σαν καταναλωτές να μας άρεσε το όλα πληρωμένα με 25€, αλλά μεσοπρόθεσμα αυτό οδήγησε στο σημερινό ολιγοπώλιο.

Δεν γίνεται να συνεχιστεί αυτό. Το να πουλάς συνέχεια με χασούρα δεν οδηγεί πουθενά, παρά σε πτώση της ποιότητας της παρεχόμενης υπηρεσίας -σε αυτήν περιλαμβάνεται και η ΤΥ- αφού θα κόψουν από όπου μπορούν, για να μαζέψουν όσο γίνεται την ζημιά/ανά πελάτη.

Η Nova με τις τιμές που έδινε τις γραμμές της -δεν βάζω μέσα την τηλεόραση- έμπαινε και συνεχίζει να μπαίνει μέσα και χρωστάει 450 μύρια €. Η Wind φαλήρισε 2 φορές και με λογιστικά τρικ, "μηδένισε" τα χρέη. Η HOL δεν άντεξε και πουλήθηκε για μια δεκάρα στην Vodafone, η Cyta τα ίδια με μεγάλο χρέος. Θυμάται κανένας την Netone ; πολύ καλές υπηρεσίες -με λίγο ακριβότερη τιμή- αλλά η νοοτροπία του 20άρικου όλα πληρωμένα δεν την άφησε να παραμείνει ζωντανή.

Για να έχεις επενδύσεις και καλές υπηρεσίες, ο πάροχος πρέπει να έχει έσοδα. Αν το καθαρό έσοδο ανά πελάτη, είναι 1-2€ -αφού τα υπόλοιπα είναι κόστη, αποπληρωμές χρεών, φόροι, μισθοί (που όλο και κόβονται στο προσωπικό τους, αφού το θεωρούν ελαστικό έξοδο και το συμπιέζουν), δεν πρόκειται να κάνουν βήματα προς τα εμπρός.

- - - Updated - - -




> Ναι χαιρονται γιατι δινουν 5-10€ παραπανω απο <10, πιανουνε 50 και φυσαει το εργαλειο
> Οποιος θελει και μπορει παει σε 100
> 
> FTTH με ποσα και τι πακετο?
> Και αν εγω ειμαι διπλα στην καμπινα και μου αρκει το 100 ή το 200 και δεν εχει προβληματα γιατι να παω σε ινα?


Μην πας σε ίνα. Αλλά μην λες θα βάλω 50άρα και πολύ τους είναι, όταν με 5€ παραπάνω παίρνεις την 100αρα.

----------


## slalom

> Μην πας σε ίνα. Αλλά μην λες θα βάλω 50άρα και πολύ τους είναι, όταν με 5€ παραπάνω παίρνεις την 100αρα.


Για 5€ δε συζηταμε, αυτη τη στιγμη ομως πληρωνω παρα πολυ χαμηλα την 50ρα και δε με συμφερει

Και ξεχασα, στο εξωτερικο εχουν καλυτερα πακετα, εκει πως βγαινουνε?
Οταν καποιος μπαινει μεσα, καποιος αλλος τσεπωνει

----------


## nnn

Η 100άρα Wind αυτήν την στιγμή έχει 42€ με απεριόριστα αστικά/υπεραστικά, 300 λεπτά κινητά και 1500 λεπτά προς Wind/Q. Αυτό το θεωρείς ακριβό?

- - - Updated - - -

Κανένας δεν τσεπώνει, η αγορά είναι μικρή και η πλειοψηφία κάνει φορητότητες προσπαθώντας να γλυτώσει δεκάρες από το πάγιο.

- - - Updated - - -

Ξέχασα να γράψω πως από αυτά τα 42€ τα 10 περίπου είναι τέλη και ΦΠΑ.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> *Η 100άρα Wind αυτήν την στιγμή έχει 42€ με απεριόριστα αστικά/υπεραστικά, 300 λεπτά κινητά και 1500 λεπτά προς Wind/Q. Αυτό το θεωρείς ακριβό?
> *
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Κανένας δεν τσεπώνει, η αγορά είναι μικρή και η πλειοψηφία κάνει φορητότητες προσπαθώντας να γλυτώσει δεκάρες από το πάγιο.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Ξέχασα να γράψω πως από αυτά τα 42€ τα 10 περίπου είναι τέλη και ΦΠΑ.


*ΝΑΙ* ειδικά αν είσαι πίσω από ΝΑΤ
Γνωρίζεις τα τέλη τερματισμού κλήσης σε άλλο δίκτυο σταθερό / κινητό.

Και καλά η wind που όπου πηγαίνει, πληρώνει.

Εκείνη η cosmote που πήρε προίκα δίκτυο, ραχούλες και ακίνητη περιουσία πρώτο τραπέζι πίστα, έχει κόστη μεγαλύτερα  :Razz: , δεν αποδίδει όσα πρέπει στους μετόχους.

Η inalan πότε έπρεπε να είχε κλείσει?

----------


## nnn

Δεν έχεις NAT και δεν είναι σοβαρή αιτιολογία, με συγχωρείς. Τα τέλη τερματισμού δεν είναι τσάμπα, υπάρχουν κόστη συντήρησης και χρήσης του χάλκινου ορίου από την καμπίνα, κόστη uplinks προς το διεθνές internet και άλλα.

Μην είμαστε υπερβολικοί, το ξαναγράφω.

----------


## ThReSh

> *ΝΑΙ* ειδικά αν είσαι πίσω από ΝΑΤ


Σε VDSL είναι σπάνιο κι αν κάτσει απλά παίρνεις τηλέφωνο και σε αλλάζουν...

----------


## dimitri_ns

Εκείνη η inalan με τα 28  €, πως βγαίνει και η 'αλλη θέλει 42 ?
Οι mvno που δεν υπάρχουν ?

Οι δε "επενδύσεις" είναι εν μέρει λεφτά αλλονών που θα αποσβεσθούν και θα αποπληρωθούν σε βάθος χρόνου.

και οι 3 ΑΡΜΕΓΟΥΝΕ, απλά τα κέρδη τους φαίνονται λίγα.

Αμα δε υπάρχει κακοδιαχείρηση (περίπτωση NOVA) κακό του κεφαλιού τους, δεν τους φταίει κανένας.

----------


## nnn

Η Inalan φτιάχνει δικό της δίκτυο σε λίγα τετραγωνικά χιλόμετρα και προσπαθεί να πάρει πελάτες. Αν δεν αναπτυχθεί σύντομα, δυστυχώς η κατάληξη είναι προδιαγεγραμμένη....

Επίσης για διάβασε τα ψιλά γράμματα




> *Στα οικιακά πακέτα ισχύει μηνιαία χρήση 10% του συνολικού όγκου χρήσης του δικτύου (3,5TB Download/ 3,5TB Upload). 
> *Το κόστος της εγκατάστασης ανέρχεται στα 35€ και ο εξοπλισμός είναι δωρεάν. 
>  *Στο 1ο μήνα συνδρομής περιλαμβάνεται εγγύηση 28€ για τον εξοπλισμό που παρέχεται.
>  *Οι τιμές που αναγράφονται αφορούν αποκλειστικά οικιακούς πελάτες και είναι τελικές, χωρίς καμία άλλη έξτρα χρέωση, όπως ογκοχρέωση κλπ.


και δεν έχεις τηλεφωνία. Οι τιμές για τηλεφωνία είναι τελείως άλλες https://www.inalan.gr/Phone και φυσικά αν θέλεις απεριόριστο όγκο και τηλέφωνο, πας στο 80άρι/μήνα 



> Πακέτο 100.inalan.net με ταχύτητα 100Mbps Download/ 100Mbps Upload με απεριόριστη χρήση.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Η τιμή του πακέτου ανέρχεται στην τιμή των 80€ μηνιαίως συμπεριλαμβανομένου του ΦΠΑ 24% και τελών συνδρομητών σταθερής τηλεφωνίας.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## dimitri_ns

Σε ποιά άλλη δυτικοευρωπαική χώρα, υπάρχουν τόσο λίγα δίκτυα (3)
Γιατί ?

Είναι τόσο χαμηλές οι τιμές και δεν συμφέρει κανένα άλλον?

----------


## slalom

> Η 100άρα Wind αυτήν την στιγμή έχει 42€ με απεριόριστα αστικά/υπεραστικά, 300 λεπτά κινητά και 1500 λεπτά προς Wind/Q. Αυτό το θεωρείς ακριβό?


Πανακριβο, ο,τι ειναι >40€
Η Vodafone μου ειπε 35€ για τα 100, και τωρα δινω 19€ για 50
Αυτη τη στιγμη δε βρισκω το λογο να τα δωσω, αν μου ελεγε 30€ για τα 100, ισως

----------


## nnn

> Πανακριβο, ο,τι ειναι >40€
> Η Vodafone μου ειπε 35€ για τα 100, και τωρα δινω 19€ για 50
> Αυτη τη στιγμη δε βρισκω το λογο να τα δωσω, αν μου ελεγε 30€ για τα 100, ισως


Δεν θα στο δώσει τόσο γιατί δεν βγαίνει να το κάνει.

- - - Updated - - -




> Σε ποιά άλλη δυτικοευρωπαική χώρα, υπάρχουν τόσο λίγα δίκτυα (3)
> Γιατί ?
> 
> Είναι τόσο χαμηλές οι τιμές και δεν συμφέρει κανένα άλλον?


Δεν είναι θέμα τιμών, αλλά όγκου κατανάλωσης. Υπάρχουν περίπου 3 εκατομμύρια ενεργοί βρόχοι στην χώρα. Δεν υπάρχει αρκετός πληθυσμός για να δώσει όγκι και να αυξήσει τις συνδέσεις. Από αυτές, το 1/3 κάνει κύκλους γύρω-γύρω στους πάροχους, αλλάζοντας για να γλυτώσει 1-2€. Αυτοί είναι φύρα ουσιαστικά.

----------


## jap

Τα 42 που λες και ξαναλες δεν είναι τιμή καταλόγου, ουτε τα 35 που έχω εγώ για την ίδια υπηρεσία. Όταν περάσει η διετία και παει η τιμή στα 70φεύγα εγώ προσωπικά μάλλον θα πάω στα 50 ή θα αλλάξω ξανά πάροχο. Πρωτο βήμα για την αξιοπιστία που έγραψα θα ηταν να μειώσουν τις ονομαστικές τιμες και να κόψουν τις αντί προσφορές. Να κάνουμε και τα κουμάντα μας. :Smile:

----------


## skoupas

Ο περισσότερος κόσμος δεν πρόκειται να αναβαθμιστεί. Λίγοι ασχολούνται ιδιαίτερα με το σπορ. Οι περισσότεροι θέλουν τηλέφωνο απεριόριστα, ίντερνετ για να μπαίνουν από tablet, κινητό άντε και κανένα netflix τελευταία. Αν τους τα καλύπτει ο πάροχος με 20-25 ευρώ γιατί να πάνε στα σαράντα φεύγα με οπτική ίνα? Αν δούμε στα κινητά που μείωσαν τη διάρκεια ισχύος του καρτοκινητού αν δεν βάλεις κάρτα στους 2 μήνες αν δεν κάνω λάθος, τι κράξιμο έχουν φάει οι εταιρείες καταλαβαίνουμε τι συμβαίνει.  Τα θέλουμε όλα με το λιγότερο δυνατό κόστος. Τώρα αν την εταιρεία δεν τη συμφέρει να βάζεις κάρτα κάθε εξάμηνο με 5 ευρώ, αυτό δεν το βλέπει ο καταναλωτής. Παρότι έχει και πανάκριβο κινητό παρεπιπτόντως.
Προσωπικά στο θέμα μας,  έβαλα την 50άρα cosmote γιατί η 100άρα είχε 15 ευρώ ακριβότερα. 32,20 αντί για 47,90. Αν ήταν κοντά γύρω στα 40 θα την έβαζα.Τη wind την έχω πάρει στραβά και δεν θέλω να μπλέξω παρότι οι καμπίνες είναι δικές της. Για ψυχολογικούς λόγους.

----------


## dimitri_ns

Kάποτε στην οικογένεια έκανα καταμέτρηση εξόδων
ΔΕΗ
Τηλεπικοινωνίες
Ανελαστικά
Εκτακτα 
....

Το μόνο που σήκωνε στραγγάλισμα ήταν οι τηλεπικοινωνίες
Αμα κάνεις την σούμα σταθερά+internet+κινητά το ποσό βγαίνει μεγάλο

Και αυτοί οι πάροχοι μου δίνουν την αίσθηση ότι πληρώνω γ@μησιάτικα, ιδίως όταν με παίρνουνε για προσφορές

----------


## nnn

> Τα 42 που λες και ξαναλες δεν είναι τιμή καταλόγου, ουτε τα 35 που έχω εγώ για την ίδια υπηρεσία. Όταν περάσει η διετία και παει η τιμή στα 70φεύγα εγώ προσωπικά μάλλον θα πάω στα 50 ή θα αλλάξω ξανά πάροχο. Πρωτο βήμα για την αξιοπιστία που έγραψα θα ηταν να μειώσουν τις ονομαστικές τιμες και να κόψουν τις αντί προσφορές. Να κάνουμε και τα κουμάντα μας.


Μετά από 2 χρόνια 42 θα είναι πάλι ή λιγότερα. Συγκρίνουμε με ότι πληρώνουμε, όχι με ότι δήθεν θα έπρεπε να πληρώνουμε για να φανεί πως μας γίνεται έκπτωση.

----------


## jap

Να το βάλουν αυτό στην τιμή καταλόγου, να συμφωνησω μαζί σου. Δεν σου έχει τύχει φαίνεται να θες να κανεις ανανέωση στο ίδιο πακέτο και με τον ίδιο πάροχο. Πριν 3 χρόνια wijnd ήθελε να πάμε από τα 21 στα 28, πριν χρονο ο ΟΤΕ απο τα 26 στα 40+. Θα σου απαντήσω αρχές του 2021 για τη wind και τα 35. Αν δεν επαιζαν αυτοι αυτό το παιχνιδι θα ήμουν πιστός πελάτης σε εναν απο αυτους.

----------


## yuk

Νομίζω ότι το θέμα με την επιλογή 50άρας είναι ότι εκτός από την τιμή, καλύπτει τους περισσότερους οικιακούς χρήστες.
Η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των ελληνικών (και όχι μόνο) νοικοκυριών χρησιμοποιεί Ίντερνετ για browsing, voip/video κλήσεις και streaming.
Με καθαρά 50Mbps μπορείς να βλέπεις Youtube 1080p/60fps σε 3-4 συσκευές. Netflix 4K, Prime Video 4K και on demand συνδρομητικής. Γενικά με σχεδόν οποιοδήποτε συνδιασμό καλύπτονται οι "ανάγκες" μιας οικογένειας. 
Βοηθάει ίσως ότι ακόμα ότι δεν έχουμε high bitrate/bandwidth υπηρεσίες, αλλά και το ότι το upload στις μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες δεν αυξάνεται σημαντικά. Αν για πραδειγμα η 100άρα είχε 50 upload, θα πούλαγε πολύ περσσότερο.

----------


## nnn

> Νομίζω ότι το θέμα με την επιλογή 50άρας είναι ότι εκτός από την τιμή, καλύπτει τους περισσότερους οικιακούς χρήστες.
> Η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των ελληνικών (και όχι μόνο) νοικοκυριών χρησιμοποιεί Ίντερνετ για browsing, voip/video κλήσεις και streaming.
> Με καθαρά 50Mbps μπορείς να βλέπεις Youtube 1080p/60fps σε 3-4 συσκευές. Netflix 4K, Prime Video 4K και on demand συνδρομητικής. Γενικά με σχεδόν οποιοδήποτε συνδιασμό καλύπτονται οι "ανάγκες" μιας οικογένειας. 
> Βοηθάει ίσως ότι ακόμα ότι δεν έχουμε high bitrate/bandwidth υπηρεσίες, αλλά και το ότι το upload στις μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες δεν αυξάνεται σημαντικά. Αν για πραδειγμα η 100άρα είχε 50 upload, θα πούλαγε πολύ περσσότερο.


Διαφωνώ. Έχω στο σπίτι 3 δέκτες Cosmote, Wind Vision και Netflix. Οριακά φτάνει η 100άρα αν κάνουν χρήση όλοι.

- - - Updated - - -




> Να το βάλουν αυτό στην τιμή καταλόγου, να συμφωνησω μαζί σου. Δεν σου έχει τύχει φαίνεται να θες να κανεις ανανέωση στο ίδιο πακέτο και με τον ίδιο πάροχο. Πριν 3 χρόνια wijnd ήθελε να πάμε από τα 21 στα 28, πριν χρονο ο ΟΤΕ απο τα 26 στα 40+. Θα σου απαντήσω αρχές του 2021 για τη wind και τα 35. Αν δεν επαιζαν αυτοι αυτό το παιχνιδι θα ήμουν πιστός πελάτης σε εναν απο αυτους.


Με την Cyta στις ίδιες τιμές 3 φορές. Με Wind πριν 2 φορές.

----------


## yuk

> Διαφωνώ. Έχω στο σπίτι 3 δέκτες Cosmote, Wind Vision και Netflix. Οριακά φτάνει η 100άρα αν κάνουν χρήση όλοι.


Δεν βγαίνουν τα νούμερα αλλά οκ. Σαφώς πάντως και αν είστε 5 άτομα που στριμάρουν ανελέητα, σας χρειάζονται μεγάλες ταχύτητες. Από την άλλη όμως αυτό δεν ισχύει για τον περισσότερο κόσμο γιατί κανείς δε θέλει γκρίνια στο σπίτι του ή να μη μπορεί να κάνει δουλειά για να γλυτώσει 10-15 ευρώ.

----------


## nnn

Οι ανάγκες για bandwidth αυξάνονται συνέχεια. Αν θέλουμε ταχύτητες, πρέπει να δημιουργήσουμε κρίσιμη μάζα χρηστών που να την υποστηρίζει. Αν η πλειοψηφία μείνει στις 50άρες, δεν θα δούμε παραπάνω από 200 ούτε στον άλλον αιώνα.

----------


## slalom

Εγω παντως να ξερεις, θα εβαζα 100ρα για το upload κυριως
Ας βγαλουν και αλλα πακετα, το rural γιατι εχει 50/30?

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Οι ανάγκες για bandwidth αυξάνονται συνέχεια. Αν θέλουμε ταχύτητες, πρέπει να δημιουργήσουμε κρίσιμη μάζα χρηστών που να την υποστηρίζει. *Αν η πλειοψηφία μείνει στις 50άρες, δεν θα δούμε παραπάνω από 200 ούτε στον άλλον αιώνα*.


Eυχαρίστως βάζω 200άρα στην τιμή της 50άρας.
Και ας πουλάνε τα 10.000 στην σημερινή τιμή της 200άρας (60€/μ'ηνα)

Είναι καθαρά θέμα how much για ποιές υπηρεσίες.

Oσο κρατάς τις τιμές στο θεό (κατά την γνώμη μου), φθηνά κατά τη γνώμη σου, ταχύτητες θα δεις μόνο στο 5G που μπορεί να μείνει στα αζήτητα αν οι τιμές και η κάλυψη είναι για τα πανηγύρια

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Πανακριβο, ο,τι ειναι >40€
> Η Vodafone μου ειπε 35€ για τα 100, και τωρα δινω 19€ για 50
> Αυτη τη στιγμη δε βρισκω το λογο να τα δωσω, αν μου ελεγε 30€ για τα 100, ισως


Είμαι στη Cyta, η οποία σύντομα (από την επομενη βδομαδα,νομιζω) θα είναι και επίσημα Vodafone. Δίνω 30 ευρω για 50αρα, με λήξη του 24μηνου Cyta σε 10 μηνες. Το KV μου εχει δυνατοτητα super vectoring. Πώς μπορώ να πάρω την τιμη των 35 ευρω για πρόωρη ανανεωση 100αρας; εχω attainable rate ~130 Mbps με 17a profile. Eπίσης, 200αρα με 40 ευρω θα την έβαζα χθες.




> Διαφωνώ. Έχω στο σπίτι 3 δέκτες Cosmote, Wind Vision και Netflix. Οριακά φτάνει η 100άρα αν κάνουν χρήση όλοι.


Είσαι λιγο υπερβολικος :P. Ακόμη και αν στριμαρεις 4k ταυτοχρονα και από τους 3 δέκτες, χρειάζεσαι το πολύ 20-25 Mbps ανά δέκτη , ανάλογα το encoding και το αρχείο, οπότε μιλάμε για 60-75 Mbps το πολύ και δεν ξερω καν αν Cosmote και Wind Vision δίνουν 4k ανάλυση (αν δε δίνουν, χρειάζεσαι συνολικά κάτω από 50 Mbps).

Πήρα 4k τηλεόραση και μοιράζομαι 4k Netflix subscription επειδή ακριβώς μπορούσα από day1 της μετακομισης μου στην Ελλάδα να βάλω 50αρα γραμμή.Ακόμη και με 4k Netflix streaming συν ενα Android box που έχω να στριμάρει 720p/1080p περιεχομενο (και συνηθως το ξεχνάω αναμμένο να στριμάρει  :Razz:  ) συν torrents ανεβοκατεβασμα 24/7, η γραμμή ούτε καν πλησιαζει στο να μπουκώσει. Πράγματι όμως, η 100αρα θα μου δωσει περισσότερο αέρα, ενώ για την 200αρα ενδιαφέρομαι κατα βαση για το upload. Εχω και μια λόξα με το bitrate ως Μηχανικός Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Δικτύων, αλλά αυτό ειναι κατα βαση irrelevant.

----------


## nnn

Το bandwidth ποτέ δεν είναι αρκετό  :Smile:

----------

